# Our journeys to baby #2



## Disneylovers

Been in a few ttc groups and been left as the last to conceive? Left hearing crickets to your posts? 

It's hard, it's stressful and depressing at times. So with that you're welcome to join us, where we can support each other in 'not quite but almost LTTC status' 

Afm: Hubby and I have been actively trying since Sept '16 (and NTNP since May/June '16), with nothing to show but a few evaps/indents and a bfp that turned into a CP 2 days before DS's 3rd birthday. Always hopeful till that darn temp drops!

Ps. Ftale where you at?


----------



## FTale

Here I am!! :flower:

I fell asleep...hahah

It seems like its been more than forever Disney. I didn't know how I could possibly make it this far and have any type of sanity left. It is very nice to have some one to share in this journey with. I'm sure there are plenty more like us who are still waiting. I hope they join us for the long haul. I feel like you are my next door neighbor...lol...I get to peak into my computer window and talk to the west coast :haha:

So my update for this morning after the temp plop yesterday is it rose back up!!! :happydance: I know its too soon to get excited but I was so excited. When my temp drops it just never recovers. Will it stay up tomorrow? I don't know. I'm just happy for today.

OH, and I woke up very early around 1am with severe cramping. I had to take Tylenol and hot bag my lower back. If I implanted, should it hurt that bad. It was the same as yesterday morning but covering all of my uterus and pain lasted longer. It was so weird. Felt like my uterus was suspended while some one was squeezing it. :shrug:

With TTC you really have to have blind hope. All symptoms just seem like PMS until you get a bfp. (sigh)

I need a nap. Going to snooze a bit before getting the wee one up for summer camp. Catch you later.

:sleep:


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay for temp rises Ftale! I hope the cramping is implantation! AF and BFP symptoms can be so similar it's torture!

AFM: AF went on her wicked way yesterday, I think we're going back to the BD every other or every 3rd day until I ovulate plan again, that worked with the cycle I had a CP with... I'm really beginning to believe that I ovulate before I get a positive opk when testing just once a day, that's what I get for trying to be laid back and not stress LOL.


----------



## FTale

Disney: YAY!!! the witch is gone. No love lost there :haha:HAHAHAH...I like laid back but these opks lately...its like they don't go REALLY positive till the day I ovulate. And I'm the opposite where I don't ovulate till after the positive (that breaks the stick), the pain, and a day or two after it seems. So that's how we went after the egg this time.

My plan was the every other day til positive then every day until temp rises but I had so many days of blazing positives...lol

Goodness me. I hope this cycle did it. I will crush my bbt thermometer and pee on every stick that ever gave me a bfn :cry: Ok, not really but you get my point.

I'm still working at home today. I really just want to sleep though...heheh
I have so much grocery shopping to do. I'm putting it off till last minute.

What are yo up to?


----------



## Disneylovers

hehe, I did so well last cycle, only peed on one hpt and you saw that flipping indent/evap :dohh:

I'm ok, I almost forgot to temp this morning, I'm trying to be more relaxed about it... maybe too relaxed heh. I'm determined to not start opks before CD15, I have never had a positive earlier than CD17, I know a week of testing early will just be frustrating and wasting tests, testing early for anything is not on my relaxed but determined ttc plan lol

I meant to wash our comforters today but I had no get up and go to go out to the machines (our apt building has a laundry room but they lock it from 9pm till 9am), by 9am I had no enthusiasm to go out there and do anything because, well, snuggles with DS were too much. I don't know what flip switched in his brain lately but there's less tantrums and more lovey sweetness, he sat there talking about throwing me a birthday party and 'made' me a cake, then his toys all got me sweet imaginary gifts... I'm all stuff the laundry and let me soak this up! It makes the want for baby #2 so much more intense though, to know you created that adorable little human being, ah it's intoxicating in a good way lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Disney and ftale, would it be ok if I joined? Ive definitely been left behind in so many threads I've lost count!

Hubby and I have been ntnp since May 2016, actively ttc since July but had to miss October and November.

Not sure if we've managed to cover ourselves this month. Dh flew out for work today, but my opks were only just starting to get dark on Saturday morning, urghh. Then I ran out! I think I may have Od today, so hoping we've done enough leading up to it. Not feeling very hopeful though.

Oh and my wonderful ds is 3 and 1/2 and desperate for a sibling. Although some days I think he'd prefer a puppy!!

Hope to support you ladies too, this ttc business sucks.


----------



## FTale

Welcome FX!!:flower:

TTC does suck for some of us. You feel like a zombie. As for bding on O day, its said its best to have the sperm waiting on the egg unless you have a sperm quality/quantity issue. So though your hubby left already you should be good to go. I forget if you had a chart posted. If not, temping will really let you know if you ovulated (or get a temp shift up) until BFP or AF. FX that you have plenty waiting on eggie. :thumbup:


Disney: I think Aiden is going to love having a sibling. He is all smiles. When you look at him you can't help but smile, its so natural...lol. They do change at that age. That's the age my daughter was completely potty trained. She just told me no on the pull ups for sleepy time. I was afraid to let her stay in her cute lil undies but she wouldn't have it any other way. I forgot about it and slept next to her only to wake to find her dry. OH the initial panic was funny though :haha: I was looking all over for pee..hahaha

Speaking of temping. My temp was so high this morning I had to check to see if my thermometer was broken. I'm wondering if the room is just too hot too. I got up and moved around a bit and temped with two different thermometers. Everything is still the same. Shocked. I feel like I'm getting ready to start AF but my temps are climbing. I see so many charts with lovely temps that fall below coverline the day before AF.
I don' t know when to get excited. :coffee:


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome FX!

Ftale, I have everything crossed for you! I hope this is it and you get your bfp!

And I wish DS was at the stage to potty train, he's so flipping stubborn, I caught him hiding to poop and walked him to the potty, he sat there and did nothing, put a diaper back on him and he pooped before leaving the bathroom gah! If I push him, he gets more stubborn to not do things haha, He's very much an independent learner, he was that way with crawling, walking etc, on his terms or he hides it from you lol. 

Anyway, he would be so sweet with a sibling, I can't believe he's been asking for one for over a year now, I remember he wanted to take in the neighbor's little girls as our own, he was all "they be my sisters peeeeseee?" 

And AFM: June gloom over here my temp was way down to O dip territory this am but it was cooler in our room so I put it down to that, no way could I O this early in a cycle lol


----------



## FTale

Disney: Hey what's up with that? Your temps are totally headed south. Is this normal? :D
Just in case get some bd or ivi in!! 

As for pooping, I found you have to give them something they can only use while going poop. So a new super cool toy or book that they can only play with on the toilet. Makes it more exciting.


Well, my temp went up again this morning. I feel like AF is coming but my temp says its not. I can smell it coming....ugh. I will be floored if my temps rises in the morning. I want to test to get it over with but being 8dpo won't help..lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for the welcome ladies! No I don't chart, I should probably try it but i think I'm still in denial that it's taking this long ttc so I never start, thinking I'm sure this month it'll work. Oh how wrong I've been!!!

Still totally confused as to whether I've Od or not. I'm cramping today, but cervix is medium/hard not squishy soft anymore, but feeling very wet (it's creamy though). I'm so annoyed, I feel like I almost dried up in what was supposed to be my fertile days. I wish I hadn't run out of opks!!!!


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! No I don't chart, I should probably try it but i think I'm still in denial that it's taking this long ttc so I never start, thinking I'm sure this month it'll work. Oh how wrong I've been!!!
> 
> Still totally confused as to whether I've Od or not. I'm cramping today, but cervix is medium/hard not squishy soft anymore, but feeling very wet (it's creamy though). I'm so annoyed, I feel like I almost dried up in what was supposed to be my fertile days. I wish I hadn't run out of opks!!!!

Ah,ok, it can seen time consuming but once you get the hang of it, you'll see how much it helps you. Takes the guess work out 'when will I ovulate or did I ovulate?' ..lol. You temp dips down which is the first indicator that it is going to ovulate, then the next day or two your temp will be higher than your AF days.

But its all up to you :winkwink: 

Just keep bding up until cd 18 to be safe.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale, way way too early to O so I chalk it up to the room being colder I had that on one stupidly long cycle if I remember rightly, lots of temp tanking way low then spiking and tanking again, we'll see, if I miss this month I guess it's a sign I should go ahead and get my wisdom teeth out lol

Fingers crossed your temp stays up, I'm rooting for you!

FX, I think temping or OPK's (or both) are the way to go, we conceived DS on the first cycle I used OPK's back in 2013, I was missing O day each month before that


----------



## FTale

Disney I didn't know that. Man, were you bding too soon or too late before opk?

My temp went down from 98.50 to 98.34. It was up to 98.50 for one day only anyway. Before that 98.34. 

My heart rate is so calm. I keep reading about how it should be higher if pregnant. I'm at 59 or 60 while resting than anywhere from 70 to 100 if I get active.

Do you track hrt at all?

FX: How are you feeling today?


----------



## Disneylovers

Who knows Ftale, I was stressed out about Aiden's tooth that cycle, thank goodness it was fine, kid gives me the worries something terrible when he hurts himself 

Temp is hovering low so I'm guessing it's just the room temp affecting it, changed to camisole type pj tops so the bare arms probably has something to do with it too. I do track RHR when I remember, I tend to only track my late night ones as they're true resting when everyone but me is asleep, l do love those few hours of mummy time alone lol... binge watch everything you can't when Aiden is awake hahaha, but yeah my Resting HR is around 62-65 pre-O, 72-80 post-O it stays up until the night before my temp dips from what I've noticed


----------



## FTale

Disney: WOW, so maybe I'm not Oing like I thought. I don't recall my rhr being any different. I'm going to look at the app and see if I can look back at it. I don't remember if I wore it before AF started.

I like mommy time too!! I like watching my channels with out have in LOOK at this every other second...HAHAAH


----------



## fxmummyduck

Interesting to read about heart rates, I just always forget to take it!

I'm ok, really cramping still and a lot of cm. It does feel like cramps I usually get after O, so I'm hoping it's that so we stand a chance this month!


----------



## FTale

Ugh. Time for bed. How do you prepare yourself for a bfn. I'm cramping hard in the front like earlier in my cycle. My whole body feels like it does prior to AF.
I test tomorrow. :roll:FX


----------



## Huggles

Hi, I'd like to join!

DS1 was born in Oct 2011. I went onto depo injection at my 6 week check up. Stopped when DS was 18 months (was meant to have a shot then but never did). We ntnp for 6 months then actively ttc'd for 2 years after that. Nothing happened. Not even close. Not even a maybe. Just nothing.

Gave up and decided we were meant to be a 3 person family at the end of 2015 (all the ttc was making me crazy).
Sold all our baby stuff during the course of 2016. Felt much happier for it, like I could move forward with life. But towards the end of the year started having doubts about whether calling it quits really was the best thing. I never went back on bc and dh hasn't been using anything, so it was ntnp in the truest sense of the word, although we were aiming to avoid fertile times (not always successfully).

Then late April this year I got a surprise, totally unexpected bfp. To say we were both shocked was an understatement. But I very quickly grew thrilled with the idea and I can honestly say I haven't been that happy in a long time. There was a great big spring in my step and everythign just seemed great again.
I mc 1 week later.
Spent the whole of May spotting and basically waiting for everything to end fully.

Bring on June and some positivity and my first cycle after the mc and I am now rearing to go and hoping to get another bfp nice and soon. 

I know we've sold everything, and I know in some ways it would be better not to have another child, but my heart aches so strongly for one and I really really really think it is what we need. I've never seen myself with only one child, and even after deciding to give up on ttc I felt like something was missing. So I'm giving it all I've got in the hopes we get a sticky one. Not sure how long I'll ttc, as it made me pretty crazy last time, but for now I'm going for it.
I'm currently CD7.


----------



## FTale

Welcome "Huggles" :flower:

I'm horribly sorry for your loss. It is devastating to go through. Well, you are in the right place. We are in it for the long haul. Hopefully the haul will be shorten for us sooner than later though.

And you can stock up on baby things again :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

So sorry for your loss huggles, wishing you loads of luck starting ttc again :)


----------



## Huggles

Ugh, I feel like I'm getting sick. Felt really fluey yesterday with pounding head and sore throat and just generally not feeling good. 
The headache has finally subsided and for now (only been up 15 min :haha:) I feel better overall, but my sinuses are now acting up and my throat is worse. 

I tend to ov really early like cd13 or 14. I'm cd8 today so really want to get bd'ing. And ds1 is having his first sleepover at his cousins tonight (he's been begging for sleepovers this year), so perfect opportunity for some bd'ing. Just hope I still feel OK and up for it tonight.


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome Huggles, sorry for your loss, I hope you get a sticky rainbow baby :hugs:

AFM, I think my low temps are from kicking the blankets off, I was so cold this morning but hubby said I'd kicked the comforter off as soon as he got up for work at 3 something in the morning, by the time he was getting ready to leave they were clear over on his side of the bed apart from the tiny corner covering my tummy. There's no way I'd have a mature egg this early in my cycle for ovulation dip, cm and cp don't correlate for it either. 

So I guess until the weather evens out my temps will be a bit off, I'm not looking forward to the heat but I love Aiden saying "It's a nice sunny day!" when he gets up in the mornings, I'm off to go find where I put the bigger of our muslin blankets, they are perfect for the warm summer nights for someone who can't stand not to have her chest/tummy covered with a blanket LOL


----------



## amotherslove

hey!!! im ttc pregnancy #3 but child #2. all my details are in the signature! i hope im okay to crash this party?! :)


----------



## SadakoS

I'd love to join too! I'm ttc no 2. Haven't been for a particularly long time but I have such long cycles that it seems like it's taking forever!
I'm currently 5dpo. 

Ftale, have you tested yet??


----------



## Huggles

Welcome amotherslove. I'm in a similar boat - technically baby #3 but actually child #2. 

Welcome sadakos.


----------



## deeee

Hi all! I've been ttc #2 for 2 years now. DS is 3 years old today and I'd love to see him with a sibling <3 <3
The sad thing is there are so many people who just walk up to me and say things like: your son needs a sibling! when are you going to try again? or things like this is the right time to get pregnant again, your son is old enough... I mean, you just end up hurting me and not providing ANY bit of new information! I always reply with: just wish me luck or whatever but it's really painful when they keep asking me or giving me advice...
Anyway, this month there was no BD so I expect AF normally. I will start temping next month and hope for the best.
Wish you all luck and sticky beans :)


----------



## FTale

Welcome amotherslove and sadakos:flower:

Sadakos: I have tested my eyeballs out. I'm not pregnant.:cry: I'm sorry your cycles are long. You are just about halfway to testing. Feeling any symptoms?

Huggles: oh, no! You sound horrible. Have you taken anything? You should be good to be starting bd cd 11 if you missed last night. 

Disney: I am freezing my bum off. I want your muslin blanket. I need to wash all of my blankets. I'm stuck with wimpy sheets right now. Are you getting any physical signs of O coming?

Amotherslove: I don't recall what all was in your siggy but by all means join the party. Disney and I have been ttc#2 for a while now. We will be here until we catch our rainbow babies and send them off to college..LOL..She is good company/support as I hope we can all be for each other.


I used another wondfo this morning because I am a glutton for pain. My temps are still gooberishly high. :shrug: I didn't take my progesterone suppositories last night but I will for the next 7 days to keep my period away while on vacation. I mean hey, I'm not getting a bfn and AF on my only vacation this year :nope: hehehe

Alright will catch everyone later.


----------



## FTale

Welcome deee :flower:

Yup, that junk hurts. People don't stop to think before they speak. I'm really sorry. I tell you what, if you say "I'm trying. I'm sad that it hasn't happened" that will either shut them up or get them to give advice rather helpful or not. 

Poor thing, well, we get it here and I'm praying that you will be able to say "9 more months" and keep on walking, soon.

Looking forward to TTC you!! You got this :)


----------



## SadakoS

Oh no I'm so sorry that it's been BFN :( 
And no, not a symptom to speak of!


----------



## FTale

SadakoS said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry that it's been BFN :(
> And no, not a symptom to speak of!

Thank you. I feel like a broken record saying 'on to the next cycle' but its the truth of the matter. No bun in the oven here.

As far as you not having symptoms, its norm. One of my online ttc buddies had none and wondered what was wrong. Turns out she was pregnant..lol


----------



## SadakoS

When I look back at the thread i stalked ttc my first I always had numerous "symptoms", but the month i conceived I had no symptoms at all except a dull feeling in my uterus the day I got my bfp. Still don't think that particularly means anything, I'm expecting this to take a while!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Welcome to the new ladies! Sorry I've been quiet, but have been reading.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome deee. I also hate when people keep asking about a second. It's really none of their business. 

FTale, sorry you're just getting bfns. I hate the limbo between no bfp and no after either. 
Enjoy your vacation! 

Afm - finally managed to dtd last night, cd9. Still a little early for cd 13/14 over but at least there's now something there. Hoping for a few more sessions this coming week. 
DS has been so feverish this weekend I've gotten hardly any sleep. Thankfully the fever seems to have broken now.


----------



## amotherslove

im eight days away from potentially ovulating. i hate the wait to ovulate more than i hate the tww... at least theres hope and tests to pee on in the tww. lol


----------



## FTale

amotherslove said:


> im eight days away from potentially ovulating. i hate the wait to ovulate more than i hate the tww... at least theres hope and tests to pee on in the tww. lol

Right? Its such a fear to miss the actual time period when the egg is even fertilizable. I totally relax after getting in good bd times near O. But then by 6dpo I'm freaking out again...lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ftale any sign of the limbo ending, hopefully with good news of course!

I'm having zero symptoms but think I'm only roughly 6 dpo.


----------



## Huggles

I'm approaching important times. Cd11 today. I expect to ov on Wed or Thurs (probably Thurs). Really hoping we get some good sessions in. I find we're most successful when we bd just a few hours before ov (like 6hrs before) . Days before never seems to work. Which leaves a mega small window as actual ov can be so darn unpredictable !


----------



## FTale

FXmummyduck: 6dpo..ahhh...FX you hold out on testing till 10dpo. As for me, I'm waiting on AF. Praying she shows tomorrow as my temp dropped way below coverline today. I have an HSG to schedule this cycle too. They won't put it on the schedule til I have one full day of AF. I guess to make sure I am not pregnant.

Huggles: I've wondered about that whole day before or day of for O. I know it takes 10 hours for sperm to be ready to fertilize the egg. But I don't know how long the egg hangs out waiting for it to be ready. I heard 12 to 24hrs of being a healthy egg is all they got. I just pray for a super egg to meet a super sperm :happydance: 

:dust:


----------



## Huggles

Hoping AF shows tomorrow for you FTale so you can get on with your next cycle and scheduling your HSG.


----------



## SadakoS

I just hate all the waiting, I'm far too impatient for ttc!
8dpo today and nothing to report except for very light on and off cramping today.


----------



## Huggles

Ooh, so close to testing times sadakos! Yet still so long to wait for a valid result! Thoseast days of waiting are always the worst for me.


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry I've been quiet, how are you all doing? my birthday was Saturday so we had dinner at my in-laws Friday night, took DS to Disneyland for my birthday on Saturday and celebrated father's day yesterday so was kinda exhausted.

Ftale, I don't know, I had cramps yesterday, my temp spiked this morning, if it was O, that's stupidly early for me, I hope it's just from hot and cold temps in the room, yesterday it never cooled off in our room, this morning I had apparently turned off all the fans in our room ha! Oh well if it was O, they wouldn't have been mature eggs, I'm kind of ok with missing a useless cycle if it is that. 

I am thinking stress is doing the same as my Nov cycle though, one of our friends passed away suddenly on the 8th, I've been kind of not dealing with the grief so I wouldn't be surprised if I get a wacky cycle :(

Good luck for those ladies testing soon! Ftale, Sorry about the BFN's, I hope you enjoy your vacation though!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear about your friend Disneylovers.
Happy ly birthday for Saturday! Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Disneylovers

I did, DS and DH got me a few tops, little summer jackets and a few crafty things, we had a nice day too :)

Annoyingly ff put crosshairs, frustrating as I've never ovulated earlier than cd17 in the past, no bd as wasn't expecting to need to yet


----------



## LilacPetal

Hello everyone! May I join in? I am usually a stalker but I'd like to try to post more while TTC #2!


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good time Disneylovers. So annoying that you might have missed ov entirely. 

Welcome Lilacpetal :flower:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disney I really hope you didn't miss O, if you've never Od that early maybe there's a chance you still will and they are false temps.

How are you other ladies doing? 

I'm feeling very down in the dumps and managed to have a stupid fight with dh last night, so I must be irritable too. Looks like maybe hormones are dropping and af could show in the next few days :(


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you're feeling so down mummyduck. Definitely sounds like it could be a pre-af hormonal shift. I know I get very cranky and irritable right before AF.


----------



## SadakoS

Well it's 10dpo for me today. BFN and some light brown cm when I wiped. At the same time also clear with a streak of red. Temp is still up bit I'm thinking it'll drop tomorrow.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry sadakos, that sounds like AF flying in :(

Afm, I think I might have ov'd today. If I didn't then definitely will tomorrow, but I did have some random cramps/pains which makes me think today. Bd'd yesterday morning and this morning so pretty hopeful our timing was good.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs mummyduck, sorry you're feeling down

Looks like I completely missed my fertile window, my temps are up in post-O range. I'm annoyed my body is messing around, annoyed I had no fertile cm, cp was not favourable either to give me a hint to try earlier! So now I'll have to sit out next month and go to the dentist after all... grr, I really don't like pain in my mouth, I'd rather be in labor again and even having a hot dentist doesn't sway me to go have work done voluntarily lol. only upside is I can have a few drinks in my friend's memory at her funeral on saturday, tacos and tequilas sound like a much needed fix after this past year of disappointments!

SadakoS how long is your LP normally? it could be implant bleeding, fx for you!


----------



## SadakoS

Oh no Disney, that's rubbish you missed it out this month. What you need the dentist for?
Usually 11 days so if af is going to show up I'm down to 10 days which is a little worrying. Feel a bit crampy though so I have a feeling she's going to show up.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles said:


> Sorry you're feeling so down mummyduck. Definitely sounds like it could be a pre-af hormonal shift. I know I get very cranky and irritable right before AF.

Yeh I'm pretty sure it is :( my cm is very thick and chunky too (gross sorry), and starting to dry a bit. Not that my cm ever means much!

On cd 26 of a 28/9 cycle so looks more likely to be af.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disneylovers said:


> Hugs mummyduck, sorry you're feeling down
> 
> Looks like I completely missed my fertile window, my temps are up in post-O range. I'm annoyed my body is messing around, annoyed I had no fertile cm, cp was not favourable either to give me a hint to try earlier! So now I'll have to sit out next month and go to the dentist after all... grr, I really don't like pain in my mouth, I'd rather be in labor again and even having a hot dentist doesn't sway me to go have work done voluntarily lol. only upside is I can have a few drinks in my friend's memory at her funeral on saturday, tacos and tequilas sound like a much needed fix after this past year of disappointments!
> 
> SadakoS how long is your LP normally? it could be implant bleeding, fx for you!

Thanks. Sorry your cycle has gone wacky and you missed your fertile days, that is such a bummer. It's certainly true that stress/grief etc can mess you around. I'm so sorry about your friend, Big hugs. Tequilas sound a good idea! 

The stress of moving U.K to USA last year had my cycles messed up for a long time, they were down to 23 days and took a long time to straighten out. I think my prolactin levels were high due to stress (well I had the symptoms but wasn't tested)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Lol, just cried watching Moana with ds &#128514; Bet it's af though and nothing else &#128577;


----------



## SadakoS

To be fair I've cried every time I've watched Moana haha!


----------



## fxmummyduck

SadakoS said:


> To be fair I've cried every time I've watched Moana haha!

Haha!! Yeh I cry at all those kinda films! 

Forgot to mention I had a dream this morning that my hcg was 10.1!!! Very precise, haha! I was so happy until I woke up and realized it wasn't real. I have one dollar store test but I don't want to use it until I'm officially late.


----------



## LilacPetal

Hello ladies! 

I can totally empathize with the "weepiness," I never use to cry and now I tear up at _everything_.

Disney - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

FX - That is so funny how detailed your dream was! I have dreams about getting BFPs all the time now...it can be kind of nice because I use to have dreams about getting BFNs all the time and those were depressing :(

SadakoS - I hope AF didn't show today!

Huggles - fx'd you caught that eggy :thumbup:

AFM...I am on CD7 and am still having a light flow :shrug: I am hoping it will finish up soon! I broke down and started OPKs (ICs of course) two days ago and they've been negative (of course). I haven't been temping because DD doesn't sleep through the night so I wasn't sure how to manage taking an accurate temp, but I have come up with a plan to have DH wake me and give me my thermometer around 4am before DD gets really restless and it has worked the last couple of days :happydance: 

Something else I am trying to work on is improving my diet...we have had a bit of bad luck lately with car trouble and such so $ is tight and that makes it hard to afford the healthier options. We are trying to keep a garden so that has been helpful!

:dust:
~LilacPetal~


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats on your move last year Mummyduck, I did that move 9yrs ago! completely stressful, I had no AF from the when it was due on week of my medical till my Point of Entry (POE) at LAX.. almost 3 months of no af from sheer stress (my 'moving anniversary' was wednesday, I can't believe I've been here that long lol).

I looked back at my cycles and I had one 26 day cycle last year in march but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate that cycle, no symptoms of O what so ever. oh well at least potential baby won't share a birthday month with DS ;)

My dental is for x-rays and consult to take out my wisdom teeth, I'm 31 and still have those bad boys lol

Fx for you mummyduck and SadakoS, welcome lilacpetal :)


----------



## Huggles

I hope AF finished up for you soon Lilacpetal. Good luck with healthier eating.


----------



## SadakoS

I'm definitely out girls. Thanks for thinking of me!

Fx for everyone else who isn't out yet!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disneylovers said:


> Congrats on your move last year Mummyduck, I did that move 9yrs ago! completely stressful, I had no AF from the when it was due on week of my medical till my Point of Entry (POE) at LAX.. almost 3 months of no af from sheer stress (my 'moving anniversary' was wednesday, I can't believe I've been here that long lol).
> 
> I looked back at my cycles and I had one 26 day cycle last year in march but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate that cycle, no symptoms of O what so ever. oh well at least potential baby won't share a birthday month with DS ;)
> 
> My dental is for x-rays and consult to take out my wisdom teeth, I'm 31 and still have those bad boys lol
> 
> Fx for you mummyduck and SadakoS, welcome lilacpetal :)

Thanks Disney, it really was the most stressful thing ever! You've made me feel better that it was genuinely that stressful and I'm not the only one who's cycles were messed up.


----------



## fxmummyduck

SadakoS said:


> I'm definitely out girls. Thanks for thinking of me!
> 
> Fx for everyone else who isn't out yet!

So sorry you're out &#128577;


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear that sadakos :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

I've just started cramping so I think af will show tomorrow &#128546;


----------



## SadakoS

Mummyduck you're not out till she's here!


----------



## fxmummyduck

SadakoS said:


> Mummyduck you're not out till she's here!

 Thanks sadako! I always tell myself not to get my hopes up every month but still do. I have a weird sore throat going on right now &#129300;


----------



## Huggles

I'm confused. Was convinced I ov'd on Wednesday (cd13). Had some wonders about Thurs but wed still seemed more likely. Now today I've had TONS of fertile cm and a little cramping this evening, all indicative of ov this evening! We haven't bd'd since Thurs morning so I'm rely hoping we can manage a quick session tonight and that we haven't missed the egg entirely. So frustrating and so confusing!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Tested bfn this morning, my app is telling me I'm 2 days late but I'm pretty sure I Od late when dh was away &#128546; I'm sure I don't stand a chance now.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles said:


> I'm confused. Was convinced I ov'd on Wednesday (cd13). Had some wonders about Thurs but wed still seemed more likely. Now today I've had TONS of fertile cm and a little cramping this evening, all indicative of ov this evening! We haven't bd'd since Thurs morning so I'm rely hoping we can manage a quick session tonight and that we haven't missed the egg entirely. So frustrating and so confusing!

Hope you managed to get some bding in! Urgh I feel your frustration with O times. I just ordered 50 opks as all my other ov signs are being unreliable!


----------



## Huggles

No, sadly I never did get another session in. So hopefully my first guess of ov on cd13 was right. Can only wait and see...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles said:


> No, sadly I never did get another session in. So hopefully my first guess of ov on cd13 was right. Can only wait and see...

Lots of baby dust, I hate the waiting.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Still no af, but I'm sure she'll arrive just in time for my long haul flight &#128545;


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs mummyduck, where are you off to? I hope af at least waits till you get to your destination! 

This past weekend was hard, saying goodbye to our dear friend was a big emotional drain, it took a lot to keep temping (even though it's pretty clear this cycle is a bust, I like to have the refrence of a no chance cycle of that's what I'm dealt) 

DH has some work prospects to get out of the stressful environment he's currently in (which is messing with ttc), ds has a kidney check next week so hopefully af will have been and gone by then (4 days and counting till the evil witch).

Huggles, one is all it takes sometimes, DS was a one shot bd before I left town the weekend I got pregnant with him, it was 2 days before o and DH had been sick up until that night... DS seems to be our only miracle at this rate


----------



## Huggles

Just bought my hpts (a double pack). Now to just not pee on them until next week! (or this weekend at the very earliest :haha: ).
I'm going with ov'ing on cd 13, so am 6dpo today. I keep convincing myself I feel pg, my uterus feels tighter, etc etc, but I know it's too early for anything. Waiting and hoping for boob tenderness cos that's always a pg sign for me. But basically just in limbo waiting now. And waiting. And waiting...


----------



## Huggles

Disneylovers - I hope your dh's work prospects all pan out.
Good luck with your son's kidney scan. I hope that goes well.


----------



## fxmummyduck

ð¢ urghh maybe I didn't ovulate, a day late and longest cycle I've had in a year but all BFN!!!!! Flying back to the U.K. tonight to see family for a bit. All this is driving me crazy.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you're still stuck in limbo mummyduck.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I've just started spotting today, think the witch may finally be arriving ð­ Really had my hopes up but I think I just miscalculated O, or rather Od late which means we missed it.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear that mummyduck :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Hi All

Getting back from vacation.

Sorry to hear AF got you mummmyduck, it go me while on vacation as well.

I'm on CD 10 feeling twinges of Ovulation coming but have not bd at all. I don't know if I want to try this cycle. 

I'm totally unmedicated too. I know this means I'll probably get my cycle early (10 or 11 dpo) but I think my body needs a real rest. TTC has become an addiction since not being able to get pregnant as fast as I thought.

Well, I'm gonna nap then get to some chores.

FX to those of you waiting to test :D


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back FTale. I hope you had a great holiday.
Sometimes a rest is very necessary, not just physically but mentally too. :flower:

AFM - I'm on 9dpo (assuming I did ov on CD13 like I originally thought). 
I'm in two minds about testing this weekend (aiming for sunday), or waiting until next wed when af is due. I really want to know but am really nervous for a bfn. Argh, I hate this waiting and wondering.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ftale, so sorry af got you and on vacation too. I'm finding it really tough this time especially having my hopes raised with a very late af.

Huggles, I understand the nerves about a bfn, test whenever you're ready.

Feeling pretty awful today, have a pms migraine and also wondering where we go from here, a year of trying and nothing to show for it. I know I'll pick myself up but on these days I wonder how I'll keep trying.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: I've been taking it super easy. Normally I'd be chasing my husband around for some action but nope. If he wants to have a go at it, he'll let me know. I hate making him feel like a sperm machine. He has been really busy with work too.

9dpo...oh, so close to finding out. Anytime after tomorrow should give you some sort of line if its a sensitive test. I totally get wanting to wait but wanting to know as well. :) FX its bfp whenever you do test.

FX: Same here. Been over a year and so tired. It's like, 'now what', after doing acrobats it seems to only get a stupid bfn. My same came and went super fast and I wasn't in any pain. Even got to jump in the pool and hang out with my family.
The stress and depression of not getting pregnant another cycle is 'real'. I hope you feel better in a few days and get back on the horse again. I usually feel super sad around 12dpo when I've tested a million times and still no bfp. By 15dpo when I start spotting, I get better and start to look forward to a new cycle.

Are you taking any supplements?

Disney: Hey girly? How are you today?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for your kind words ftale, I'm sorry you know what it's like but I think that's how we support each other, we see each other feel the same things but still carry on.

I still only have the mildest of brown spotting, not enough to even really wear a liner. I have shooting pains in my right hip/side and left boob. Really tired, migraine headache and nausea but still testing bfns. At what point do I see a Doctor? I'm starting to worry I'm not really ovulating and have cysts or something. I've not had a cycle this long since I had my ds.


----------



## FTale

FX: Sounds like the witch is finally showing up. A week late can be normal. My cycle adjusts by a week every year around Jan and then again around mid year.

Yet, it sounds like your hormones are trying really hard to kick start your flow, which may mean you need balancing out.

I am taking fertiliaid. I don' t know what it does but will keep taking it until AF shows. I'm hoping my cycle is 28 days long on it. I've read some have super long cycles on it. I'm curious to see if I ovulate without any Clomid or Soy too.

I read online that a tsp of parsley and warm water (8oz) or rosemary will bring on you period. I tried one cup of it and started spotting then a light flow less than 12 hours later. I was a day late at this point so my body was ready. I saw others did it 2 or 3 times a day for 3 days to start their periods early or on time in order to avoid long cycles.

Ok, I'm just rambling. I hope AF kicks in then goes away some time soon. HUGS


----------



## fxmummyduck

Af finally showed up this morning, I'm actually glad it's finally here, it's worse staring at bfns but with no af you can't start thinking about the next cycle and trying again. I'd run out of Epo so I might get some more of that and just some multivitamins. I couldn't carry overseas all my others!!! Ha ha!


----------



## Huggles

Glad AF finally showed up for you mummyduck. 
Stopping epo very suddenly can definitely mess up your cycles. I ran out last year just as I got very ill with flu so couldn't get more. AF landed up 2 weeks late and I had the WORST case of pms. Felt like I could just about murder someone. 
This time around I weaned off more gradually and so far so good.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Did you decide if you will test tomorrow? I logged on quick in case you had bfp news....lol..I'm such a test pusher. (take your time)

FX: I'm happy it showed up finally. What a relief!! When you do you travel back home?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Huggles

Just tested. 11dpo (I think) with FMU. Very much a bfn :(
I know there's still time and I might not be totally Out yet, but not feeling all that confident any more.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks huggles and ftale, bit embarrassed I had a cry on my mil this morning asking her for some painkillers, I hope dh doesn't mind she knows...not traveling back until 17th August so hope it's not awkward iykwim!!!

Sorry you're not feeling confident anymore but you're definitely not out yet, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FTale

Rats I posted to both of you but the site chomped them up.

FX: HUGs I think sharing with her will bring you two closer. No shame in being real.

Huggles: What test did you use? I'm so sorry it was bfn. 11dp is still early indeed. FX you get a bfp here soon. I know the waiting is torture.


I am officially in the tww for all its worth. Should be testing on the 16th at 14dpo. The only thing I feel is the usual sensitivity underneath bbs after ovulating. I didn't temp at all because I didn't really go to sleep last night due to heartburn. So the wait begins.


----------



## Huggles

FTale said:


> Huggles: What test did you use? I'm so sorry it was bfn. 11dp is still early indeed. FX you get a bfp here soon. I know the waiting is torture.

It was a very sensitive poas type. Not an ic.


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs ladies, I keep hoping we'll get or bfps, af got me inn the 1st, I've been in a low place, 4yrs ago I found out I was pregnant with ds so seeing af on that day was a huge kick in the teeth, I knew our late bd wouldn't have had much hope, I'm still peeved at such an early ovulation compared to my norm. Dentist appt is too close to when i could ovulate so I'll test with opks and still temp but if I ovulate before the 21st I can't really do much bd'ing, I'm way too nervous about xrays and ttc. They moved DS kidney check to next month so I'm kind of a anxiety mess over here, I was hoping we'd get suringe relief and possibly be closer to him being discharged from the specialist's care...

Anyway I am so sorry af got you too mummyduck, there's still time to get a bfp huggles, ftale fx for a nice bfp!


----------



## Huggles

So sorry the witch got you disneylovers :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Disney: HUGS I'm so sorry. It hurts HUGS You have so much going on this up coming cycle. I pray you don't stress. Its make your O come late every time (we know each other too well hugs ). I'd just bd every other day starting CD11 no matter what. If you O before Xray date, then don't do appt.. Hoepefully you O after your appt.

Huggles: Sorry about that test. 


Nothing going on with me. Just my body doing its usual thing without Clomid help.


----------



## lucy_smith

can i come and join you guys ? 

been ttc since oct/nov 2015 :( 

currently waiting on a 6 month list to see a fertility specialist

dr makes me feel like im making a scene and that i will fall pregnant again, ( even though i have endo and she hasnt done any tests except the 21 day test) and said that i should be greatful for my dd and she has people coming to see her that dont have any children!!! i felt awful, i burst into tears at work as it was a phone consultation!

im finding it harder this time round, dd took best part of 2 years to concieve. but this time it isnt just about me wanting a baby, its about my dd having a sibling/friend!
she loves babies and everytime she sees one her heart melts and she just cuddles and kisses them! 

also im 25, which makes people think im exagerating as a have plenty of fertile years yet! 

anyway, sorry to rant!!! haha 

just looking for people in a similar situation :D


----------



## Huggles

Welcome Lucy. So sorry the doctor was so horrible to you :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Welcome Lucy :flower:

Happy to have you join us. Don't you just love the doctors that don't seem to get the pain WE feel? 
I'm hoping you get a miracle rainbow baby and don't need to see the specialist. HUGS


----------



## lucy_smith

Thanks guys :) always nice to have someone to chat to! 
How are you guys feeling? 
Does anyone know you are ttc? Have you told anyone x


----------



## Huggles

Definitely not pg. Did another test now and still bfn. AF should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

Lucy: Only my ttc community friends know aside from one of my sisters. I feel people on tts sits just understand better. I don't know anyone in my family or close by to even chat about with it. They all think conceiving is a piece of cake or just don't want to talk about their experiences.

Right now I'm going through another bout of bb pain. Just in the front/surface over nipples. My temps have not gong post bbt high that much either so I'm pretty sure this is an no ovulating cycle. I had the same breast pain last cycle but my temps were crazy high. But high temps doesn't meant you had a good ovulation without ultrasounds or blood tests to back it..ugh.

So I'm just waiting this cycle out so I can get my hormones tested next go round.


Huggles: I'm sorry about the stupid bfn. I'd rather sit on a hot bench wearing daisy dukes than have to stare a bfn. :cry: If AF shows, I hope it not to bad on you. More water and less sugar helps with cramps too.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lucy_smith

Huggles your not out till af turns up :) 

Ftale, no one tells you it's a science do they? They just make trying for a baby out to be the lovely moment where you have sex and 9 months later a baby pops out! 
It's just so hard :( try to be optimistic! 

I'm a little excited this cycle, I don't know why, but I'm also really worried that af turns up and it hits me harder! :(


----------



## FTale

Lucy: FX your good feelings lead to a bfp. I like feeling like that. It happens every now and then. This month is not an 'omg, I think this is it' type of cycle...lol 

When do you plan to start testing? I don't have any real hope for this cycle but do plan to test at 10dpo. It would be frickin' awesome if we got bfps...hahah


----------



## lucy_smith

af due monday, going to test tomorrow (sat) morning as im out on sat night just incase ( gives me a good excuse to get a test out!) But just on a cheapy( which is suppose to detect 10miu or whatever it is) ! i have a clearblue but they are just so expensive to waste!


----------



## FTale

lucy_smith said:


> af due monday, going to test tomorrow (sat) morning as im out on sat night just incase ( gives me a good excuse to get a test out!) But just on a cheapy( which is suppose to detect 10miu or whatever it is) ! i have a clearblue but they are just so expensive to waste!

Ok, yeah, don't waste the clearblue this early. Any major symptoms giving you an inkling into getting a bfp? Man, I hope you test positive but if you don't remember you are still in till AF shows most uninvited. :dust:


----------



## lucy_smith

For some reason I thought yesterday was Friday! Omg! Lol 
So tested a day early by mistake ! Whoops bfn :( 

I've had heartburn which seems to be getting worse as the week goes on. 
Feel a little sick too 
To be honest I think I'm just getting too hopeful! 
Been trying for sooo long now :(


----------



## FTale

Lucy: Oh darn, no, sorry it was a bfn (are you sure?) What dpo will you be on Monday? I'm totally confused but best case scenario I will be 8dpo worse case only 6dpo. My temps have been crazy and my opk still blaringly positives. I wonder if FRER opks are just too sensitive.


----------



## lucy_smith

I will be 11/12 dpo on Monday, but af always turns up then


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, sorry been quiet will read through and catch up on everyone. Been so busy seeing family since getting back and then ds caught a tummy bug, so it's been crazy. 

Hopefully testing with my opks can resume soon!


----------



## FTale

Lucy: Your LP is short. Have you ever supplemented your cycles with progesterone before?


----------



## Huggles

I'm definitely out. AF showed up at midnight last night, so taking today as cd1.
I was really getting my hopes up too because I was just so exhausted, feeling a little queasy at night, constantly hungry in the day and needing to pee quite frequently. Guess I just misjudged ov day :(


----------



## lucy_smith

Fatal, I did mention to my dr about progesterone and she just told me she thought I might have a hormone imbalance but she wouldn't test as it doesn't matter as you can't give someone ttc anything while they are trying until they get to ivf stage ( which I know is rubbish) just waiting for this fertility specialist appointment to speak to someone who knows what they are talking about


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm so sorry huggles :( xxxx


----------



## FTale

Lucy: WOW...that doc is a winner...IVF? Not everyone can afford to even do that. Everyone know you need your hormones tested to see what needs tweeking. Yeah, I'd count on the RE over that doc anyday.

Huggles: Sorry the witch showed. I'm experiencing the frequent trips to the bathroom too. Way to early for this but my cycles are always like this then close to AF day I get frequent urination again.UGH. Drives me crazy because I can't use it as a sign.

Do you have any special supplements going into this new cycle? I've been so bad totally stopped taking my prenatals. Can't even recall the last day. I guess I haven't been worried to much as I don' think I have a very good Ovulation.


----------



## Huggles

No, I'm Not taking anything other than folic acid.


----------



## lucy_smith

I'm taking pregnancare conception and my partners taking wellman conception


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi Lucy and welcome! How are you doing? Thanks for replying in my other thread too, it's pretty quiet in there so tend to chat in here more when I can.

Huggles- so sorry af got you, it's so much worse when your expectations are raised too, that's exactly what happened to me this month too and I was SO upset.

Ftale- how are you doing?

Afm I somehow need to get back on the horse. I was just so devastated last month I almost can't face it again. Dh wanted to bd last night and I feel really bad I just replied with 'what's the point?' Haven't apologized yet but will when he gets home.


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi Lucy and welcome! How are you doing? Thanks for replying in my other thread too, it's pretty quiet in there so tend to chat in here more when I can.
> 
> Huggles- so sorry af got you, it's so much worse when your expectations are raised too, that's exactly what happened to me this month too and I was SO upset.
> 
> Ftale- how are you doing?
> 
> Afm I somehow need to get back on the horse. I was just so devastated last month I almost can't face it again. Dh wanted to bd last night and I feel really bad I just replied with 'what's the point?' Haven't apologized yet but will when he gets home.

Don't feel bad. That was me this cycle too. I don't think I even ovulated to top it off.

I'm sure he will forgive you. It is so stressful.

I only got my hopes up about 10% as we barely did any bding and my temp took forever to rise to indication any ovulation at all. Plus, what I did feel of ovulation wasn't much this time.

Maybe next month? I mean, if we stop trying, we for sure won't get our lil beans baking.

FX we can put an end to the BFN saga soon. HUGS all


----------



## Huggles

Mummyduck, sorry you're feeling so despondent. Ttc with no bfp sure does start to feel somewhat pointless.


----------



## deeee

Hi mummies :)
I came here for some support and cheering up...
I am really tired of expecting the surprise to happen every month and it doesn't. I am always wondering how it _did_ happen one random month 4 years ago! I didn't try anything special that month and I was just tired of ttc for 2 years and suddenly I got that BFP :) I just don't know why it won't happen again.


----------



## fxmummyduck

FTale said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lucy and welcome! How are you doing? Thanks for replying in my other thread too, it's pretty quiet in there so tend to chat in here more when I can.
> 
> Huggles- so sorry af got you, it's so much worse when your expectations are raised too, that's exactly what happened to me this month too and I was SO upset.
> 
> Ftale- how are you doing?
> 
> Afm I somehow need to get back on the horse. I was just so devastated last month I almost can't face it again. Dh wanted to bd last night and I feel really bad I just replied with 'what's the point?' Haven't apologized yet but will when he gets home.
> 
> Don't feel bad. That was me this cycle too. I don't think I even ovulated to top it off.
> 
> I'm sure he will forgive you. It is so stressful.
> 
> I only got my hopes up about 10% as we barely did any bding and my temp took forever to rise to indication any ovulation at all. Plus, what I did feel of ovulation wasn't much this time.
> 
> Maybe next month? I mean, if we stop trying, we for sure won't get our lil beans baking.
> 
> FX we can put an end to the BFN saga soon. HUGS allClick to expand...

I guess that is ultimately what keeps us all going, the maybe next month voice in your head. You're right, there's definitely no chance if we don't try at all! Better get bding tonight then!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles said:


> Mummyduck, sorry you're feeling so despondent. Ttc with no bfp sure does start to feel somewhat pointless.

Thanks huggles, trying to pick myself up again and carry on! What else is there to do!


----------



## fxmummyduck

deeee said:


> Hi mummies :)
> I came here for some support and cheering up...
> I am really tired of expecting the surprise to happen every month and it doesn't. I am always wondering how it _did_ happen one random month 4 years ago! I didn't try anything special that month and I was just tired of ttc for 2 years and suddenly I got that BFP :) I just don't know why it won't happen again.

Hi deee, welcome but also sorry you've been trying for so long too. I know the feeling of why won't it just happen again! 

Have you been charting/temping or using opks?

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## deeee

I tried temping once, before DS, just to make sure I was ovulating around CD14 and I was. I can't imagine temping everyday every month - that would make me think about ttc every single morning! Some days I just forget it and try to enjoy being with DH and DS...
I may start temping next month though, to make sure everything is ok this time around.

CD15 today. Officially beginning the tww.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I don't temp either, I would obsess way too much! I am using opks this month though after missing O last cycle as I Od really late and dh was away anyway. On cd13 and waiting for tests to get darker, hoping to O before cd18 as we have a stressful trip to Sweden coming up.

Hope you manage to have a relaxed tww deee!


----------



## FTale

Welcome Deee :flower:


I was hoping for that surprise too this week. It does get hard. I'm out but you are in the right place for company while you ttc. :thumbup:

I'm tired of temping but after months of doing it I am finding it had to stop...lol. My husband giggles when he here's my bbt beep telling me to look at my temperature.

I'll probably be cd1 on Monday and be back at it.

FX for you ladies heading into the tww


----------



## deeee

Ftale - I had to go to another room this morning so my husband doesn't hear the beeping :D I'll get those same giggles if he does hear it :D

how do u know u r out if AF didn't show? Maybe there is still hope!


----------



## FTale

deee: HAHAHAH.....I used to be so ashamed, stuffing it under my pillow. Now I'm 'BEEEP...that's what's up'...hahaha

I've been charting my temp and physical state for years. I know my body 99.9% of the time. Enough to know that 14 to 15 days after serious O pain AF shows. Even if my temp doesn't rise for 3 days after pain, AF shows 14 to 15. I say those days because I am on progesterone. When not on it I will have a 10 to 11 day LP.

With my only child, I had every pms symptom possible. Only difference was this strange feeling in my legs that made me want to walk. It was mostly my gimpy leg. Seemed to get this itch making me want to stretch it out. 9 and 10dp my temp dropped from 97.9 to 97.5 for both days. 10dpo in the evening gave me a bfp though I had laughed at my temp that morning and accepted that AF was coming. That's why its not 100% for me....heheh

I like surprises and I do believe this time around will be a total surprise simply because seeing a bfp without squinting will knock my socks off. Some day but not this cycle. :coffee: How are you doing today?


Everyone else? I guess I should put a ticker in my sig so you at least know where I am in my cycle. I'm thinking about putting a weight loss one in there too. But for now, I need an hour more of sleep before my daughter wakes up :haha:


----------



## Katia-xO

deeee said:


> Hi mummies :)
> I came here for some support and cheering up...
> I am really tired of expecting the surprise to happen every month and it doesn't. I am always wondering how it _did_ happen one random month 4 years ago! I didn't try anything special that month and I was just tired of ttc for 2 years and suddenly I got that BFP :) I just don't know why it won't happen again.

Literally the same for me! My daughter is almost 5 and I've been trying 15 months now :( not sure what's going on but there's apparently nothing wrong! :cry:


----------



## fxmummyduck

How's everyone doing?

I'm not having much luck with my opks, still waiting to see a progression with a few nearly there teasers thrown in for good measure... Grrr!! Cm is also feeling like a bust so all in all I'm not very positive about this month.


----------



## Huggles

I've been away for the past week. Got home this past friday. It was an exhausting but wonderful week. Went to visit friends (the whole family). Their daughter is 2 weeks older than my son. And they have a 15 month old little boy. OMG I now want another child more than ever. DS was soooo sweet with him! And I got lots of cuddles and play time with him too. I so badly wish ds had a sibling. He really is amazing with babies and young toddlers. So worried the gap will get too big. 

I'm hoping to ovulate this weekend. Although if last month is anything to go by it could be as late as next wed. I was on EPO for about 18 months for moodiness. And whilst on it ov was pretty much always on cd 14. But I stopped it in May when I had that super early miscarriage. Now last month it seems I ov'd on cd17 which is roughly when I always used to ovulate. So not really sure anymore. I mostly just watch cm when I wipe and I tend to have a major crampy day that coincides with that. AF 14 days later pretty much always confirms my ov suspicions.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm back from my week away at my friends, as much as it's supposed to be for helping her out, it helps me emotionally, pretty sure I o'd on cd12 again so waiting for AF, I'm half glad I had symptoms whilst away so I wouldn't feel so bad sitting out 2 months in a row. after my dental stuff is sorted I'm on my OB for a complete work up, there's got to be a reason why I can't get or stay pregnant and keep having chemicals

Hugs ladies, I'll catch up properly in a bit once DS is down for bed


----------



## deeee

disneylovers, huggles, welcome back!
i am planning a very short getaway on the 28th. I always like to plan my travels around ovulation time but this time it's going to be during AF's visit :S or with any luck during my first week of pregnancy :D
I try and try not to think about ttc during vacations but i usually do.

Huggles - I am worried too that the gap will be large. However, DS here is so used to being alone. Doesn't like to share his toys, doesn't like it when grown-ups don't give him their full attention and likes to play with kids his own age or older. I don't let him near babies because he is too physical. This is why I think I am gonna have a very rough time if I do have a baby in the coming year :D


----------



## FTale

FX:Opks..not looking forward to that this cycke. I hope yours is about right. Some times cm can be off while Oing. Are being every other day?

Huggles:I feel you on the gap thing. I have a 6 year old and looking at the positive side of having an older sibling. But man I wanted them to grow together.

As for following cm instead of opk , sounds like something I will do this cycle. I suffer from mittelschmerz too. I got addicted to looking at the two lines. Well FX cross this year closes the gap for us all.

Disney: Hey, there! I think I want to put myself down for a nap...lol. Good to have you back! How long do you think your cycle will be?

Deee:FX you get preggy before vacation!! That would be so cool! And ,yes, it's hard to not think about ttc on vacation. 

AFM: AF just started but should be gone by Friday. I plan to mostly take supplements and exercise. And if my dh wants to ttc I will but I'm really curious to see how my body reacts to all the new stuff I'm taking. NO TEMPING..I think I have a sore in my mouth from that thing stabbing me...lol
We have tons going on so going to try and not stress my O away like this past cycle.

Ok, seriously, I feel like I need a nap...:sleep:


----------



## deeee

Ftale - if you do end up temping, why don't you put the thermometer under your armpit? it is so much easier! just remember to add 0.5 celsius to the result and u get the same result as oral temperature...


----------



## FTale

deeee said:


> Ftale - if you do end up temping, why don't you put the thermometer under your armpit? it is so much easier! just remember to add 0.5 celsius to the result and u get the same result as oral temperature...

Never thought of that. I could keep sleeping too..lol
If I break down I'll try that method. Thank you.

I keep forgetting to put my tickers in my siggy. Will try to remember tomorrow.

Hope everyone had a good Wednesday!! :)


----------



## FTale

How is everyone doing? Did anyone O yet?


----------



## fxmummyduck

No positive opk for me yet and it's cd22, so I don't think I will now. It's been a while since using opks so maybe this explains things, or I've got crap tests. Thought it was positive this morning but looking again I dont think it is. Urghh!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yay positive opk for me today! And we bd last night too and 2 nights before that, not great we've not done more but it's really difficult as we're here with family and friends with ds in our room. So happy to see that positive today, but no idea why it's SO late in my cycle.


----------



## Huggles

Yay for a positive opk mummyduck! Maybe try bd again tonight to be sure? Remember ov happens 12-48 (or is it 24?) hours AFTER positive opk. 

I think I've missed ov. We bd'd wed night, and again last night (Sat), but I think I ov'd around 10am yesterday (cramps) so suspect by the time things happened that night it was too late. I know theoretically the wed night session would still cover us but I dont really hold out much hope of that in our case.


----------



## Huggles

Scrap that, I think I'm ov'ing now, this evening. Got major cramps right before I put ds to bed. Similar to Labour pains. Pretty sure those are my. Ov pains. Plus I had a super duper moody moment making supper so all adds up. About to bd now so hopefully that plus last night equal good timing.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Fingers crossed sounds promising huggles! Yay for timing too!


----------



## deeee

My temperature just dropped yesterday so that means AF is on her way.
I wonder if I should go see a doctor to find out why ttc takes so long for me. It's been two years and a month! What do you all think?


----------



## fxmummyduck

deeee said:


> My temperature just dropped yesterday so that means AF is on her way.
> I wonder if I should go see a doctor to find out why ttc takes so long for me. It's been two years and a month! What do you all think?

Deee I think it couldn't hurt going to see a doctor, get some bloods done to get a picture of things. If we're not pregnant by the time this UK/Sweden trip is over I'll be going to see someone when I get back to the US.


----------



## FTale

FX/HUGGLES: YAY for Oing!!! I'm waiting to O. I might not catch egg as I will be away if I O on weekend. We are enjoying dts though..lol


Deee: I think it's time to get checked out to be for sure that your hormones are all in check. Have you used Clomid, progesterone or anything? I'd tell my OB you are having issues. Has your hubby had any tests done? I'd both get checked out at same time to rule out things at the same time as supplements take 3 months to work and you can be on the same sheet together.

I'm hoping you get. Bfp soon though. HUGS


----------



## deeee

Ftale - No, I haven't had any tests done and I am not taking clomid or anything. I started out as NTNP but I ended up charting and ttc. Me going to the doctor will be my first step to actively ttc.

How are you all doing?


----------



## RachaelsMommy

Hi all - this is my first time on one of these forums. Just wondering if anyone could offer me some insight. 

I have a beautiful 2.5 year old who I conceived on the first try, first month off the pill. At the time I was having regular 28 day cycles every month. For some reason - which the doctors could not explain - she grew very large and we were offered a C-section (good thing too as she was nearly 12lbs when she came out). When she turned 2 I got off the pill again (still having 28 day cycles every month) and we tried for #2 and got pregnant AGAIN on the first try. When I was 8 weeks pregnant I started bleeding and after an ultrasound I was admitted to the hospital as I had an ectopic pregnancy in my C-section scar (apparently very rare - 1 in 2000 odds of this happening). I was treated with methotrexate which worked very quickly and was told in 3 months time I could start trying again. I figured it would be easy as both times before I got pregnant on the first try. I got my first period just a few weeks after I was treated for my ectopic pregnancy. My next three cycles were all 26 days. I am not sure why they got shorter but they were still extremely regular. After the three months were over, I picked up a couple boxes of First Response ovulation tests and started testing myself on day 6. I tested every day, often times twice a day, for about two weeks. Nothing. I never got more than a faint line every day. Me and DH still BD at least every other night for those couple of weeks, but I got a BFN at the end of the cycle and my period showed up right on time. I am a bit of a worrier so naturally I am convinced that there is something wrong with me and I won't be ovulating anymore. I am currently on day 10 of my current cycle. I have been taking my bbt every morning and doing two ovulation tests each day. So far nothing but desperately hoping for some sign of ovulation in the next few days. 

Has anyone else here experienced problems with ovulating following an ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## FTale

Welcome Rachealsmommy:flower:

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is difficult to get back to things after going through it. I've been there more times than I care to speak of.

My cycle and ovulation stayed the same after my ectopic which they never found. I then had my daughter the next time I was pregnant. 

I've found with opks you have to use them fmu and smu as the time of peak is different for everyone. I use to get positives only in the afternoon. Now its with fmu or they are faint. Crazy. BDing every other day no matter what is a good plan. But if your healtcare covers it, I'd go get a test to make sure you are having a strong ovulation. I'm 40 and mine are very weak since getting off depo almost 2 years ago.

It really sounds like your hormones are out of wack. I know when I started using Soy and Clomid my cycles went from 28 days to 25 to 26. I'm now on progesterone to keep my cycle from ending at cd 25.

I don't know if my rambling helped any but hopefully some one else can add some more to help out. HUGS


----------



## fxmummyduck

4 dpo, waiting.... waiting. Trying to ignore symptoms I know it's too early for! Ha ha!!


----------



## deeee

fxmummyduck - I hope this is your month :)


----------



## Huggles

I'm 8dpo today. Felt some twinges on Saturday (6dpo) which I convinced myself must be implantation happening (probably more likely just gas :haha: ).
I chipped a filling on my one tooth on sunday morning so went to the dentist today to get that sorted. She then discovered a really bad cavity in the tooth just next to it - the cavity went really deep and right next to the nerve. So I landed up with an anaesthetic injection for her to clean it out and fill it. If the tooth has any pain going forward though I'll have to go back for a root canal.
I didn't mention to her that we're ttc because I feel like 8dpo is too early for anything to really affect the baby too much since it's still totally encased in the 'egg' and there's no placenta yet or anything. But now of course I'm wondering if I've potentially caused any problems (if I am pregnant that is). The tooth did need sorting though and I figured rather super early before there's a placenta rather than later on when there's a direct link between the baby and me. Chances are I'm not even pregnant though so it won't matter anyway...

I've been having crazy restless nights - dh has hardly slept the last 2 nights because I've been so wild in my sleep. Been dreaming like crazy and I keep waking up hearing a faint "mommy" call, but it's not my son. I check on him and he's fast asleep so I must just be dreaming it. But it's weird. And I get very hot and sweaty during the night (it's mid-winter) so not sure what that's all about either. I keep wondering if it's all early pg symptoms of course, but could be anything. No sore boobs yet.


----------



## FTale

Hey all I'm just reading along. FX for some bfps here soon. I have been on vaca now back to work so super busy.

I don't know where I am in my cycle because I think I stopped ovulating. I go in to see the doctor Wednesday but my uterus is very hard. Has been the past two months. I may find out I can't have kids afterall. Spoke with my husband about it and he looked like he half wanted to cry. We talked about his sister carrying our baby for us if we can't.

So the wait to see if we can or cant begins. :shrug:

Alright need to unwind a bit. Keep posting, I'm so hopeful for this group of awesome ladies to get bfps soon.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for the appointment ftale. I hope you get some answers xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thinking of you ftale and desperately hoping that isn't the case for you.

Thank you deee, I really hope so I feel like I've been trying for long enough now and just want to see that bfp!

Huggles, I had some seriously intense cramps at the airport yesterday, at 7dpo, really got carried away that it could be implantation. Not feeling much today though :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

Lol bfn yesterday at 8dpo! Don't know what possessed me!! Ha ha!


----------



## FTale

FX: lol...yup the 8dpo bfn is real. I too get temped to test that early...no shame. HUGS Have you had any major signs that make you think this is it?

Huggles: I just re read your post as I was at work before so was skimming everything. I really hope your teeth feel better. You are right to take care of it now when it can't hurt a pregnancy.

Super hot in mid winter..hmmmmm....wow, that would be so cool if it turned out you are preggy. Be in for some warm nights in the cold :haha:

You feel sick to your tummy or a cold coming on?


AFM: I'm dreading my appt. today. I really hope the doc listens to me and doesn't brush me off. You know how some can have that 'I know everything attitude' until they don't and you have to get a second opinion in order to get stuff done. Anyway, going to make it a good day no matter what. Oh, and if my ff chart is right I would be about 5dpo/6dpo? Who knows when your O is all whacky. My temps seem to be climbing but I notice it will peak at 6 or 7 dpo then gracefully fall. :coffee:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks for the hug ftale, apart from some strong cramping 2 days ago, feeling nothing and not very hopeful right now :(


----------



## Huggles

I really hope your appointment goes well ftale and that the doctor takes your concerns seriously.

Mummyduck, I was so close to buying a test myself today! The lead up to af has too much testing temptation!


----------



## Charmed86

Hi ladies! Anyone mind if I join? DH & I are currently ttc #2. I'm 13dpo right now & still getting bfn on tests! So frustrating. Baby dust to all! xx


----------



## FTale

Welcome Charmed :flower:

:dust:


----------



## FTale

FX: I wish I knew what the cramping was about. How is your cm? Are you constipated? HUGS

I don't get it myself. I had a hard 5 mins of uterine spasms before my doc appt. today. I hear of women having cramps leading up to a bfp but never for me. I have it starting on 10dpo and on but lately its been so early saps up any hope I have.

Huggles: My appt only got me a progesterone test. The rest I will have to continue the journey on. I had no idea who this creepy doc was but he was old school and not very helpful at all. I'm ok though. Just dusted myself off and looking at seeing some one new.

And you are right about the temptation to test. I don't even think I ovulated and I was skimming amazon for pee sticks. CRAZY...and they get her on Friday..:haha:

Ugh just remembered I need to go pop in the suppository.
FX you get a bfp soon


----------



## Huggles

I'm glad you're at least getting a progesterone test ftale. When I asked my gyne to test my hormones 2.5 years ago he said no, hormones tests are very unreliable, and just wanted to stick me straight into clomid which I was against. Only check he did do was a scan to check for scar tissue or other phyisc issues (I had a cervical cerclage with my son so there was a concern about scar tissue in my cervix from that but he found nothing thankfully).


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ftale, sorry the doctor wasn't much help, hopefully you can see someone else who will be. The progesterone test is something to be starting with at least.

Huggles I've read so many stories on here of clomid just being the first thing given out without much thought.

Afm I feel very out now, spot on my chin has come up which always happens a few days before af, no more cramps to speak of and cm is scant/sticky. I wish I felt hopeful but I don't!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you're feeling like you're out already fx :hugs:


----------



## Charmed86

Hi! 

I'm so sorry, I'm trying to catch up on how everyone is doing but I'm limited to nap times! 

I'm sorry you're not feeling hopeful FX Fingers crossed it's just crazy hormones & you're not out! 

FTale, I hope you can get some decent tests sorted. I had to really push for hormone tests to see how my pcos is, my GP told me they were pointless (but then ordered the wrong tests anyway! So Yeah? They were pointless!) Good for you for seeking a new Dr. Keep pushing until you get some solid answers. 

Afm: I'm 14dpo, AF was due yesterday. I'm spotting a bit today, but honestly I was expecting a proper, full on period by now. I tested yesterday afternoon with a clearblue plus test & got a bfn so maybe a slow to start AF? Definitely unusual. I had cramping on 9dpo & 10dpo this cycle, which is also very unusual!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks huggles and charmed, my DH is trying to stay positive but after a year's worth of no bfp every cycle im not the most positive person around. Keep trying to tell myself it has to happen at some point surely?!


----------



## FTale

FX: I'm sorry you feel out. I know the feeling. I keep reading positive stories of women who felt out but ended up with a bfp. 

Huggles: I had a cerclage with my daughter too. No one has mentioned anything about possible scar tissue. I did have a uterine biopsy done last year where the tool was inserted inside my cervix. I'm guess if there was scar tissue it would have had trouble going in?? Who know. 

Charmed: There is still a chance..I mean all we can do is hope unless the witch moves in. What's your diet been like this tww? Any stress going on? I've found stress and diet where water wasn't really drank lends to a light clotless AF. Sorry about the bfn too. Will you try FRER at all?


AFM: Just doing what I normally do at 7dpo, cramping, frequent trips to the bathroom 1/2, leg aches. Only different thing this cycle is no extreme nipple tenderness with ovulation. Last few months I've had killer chest sensitivity leading up to O or starting at 2 dpo. I feel the same with only a light tingle going on. I only guess that I REALLY didn't O much this time...lol Can't wait to get that test back to see what my body is up to.

:dust:


----------



## Huggles

ha ha ha FTale, I only just noticed your weightloss ticker - I love the "I will find my toes" line on top! Gave me a good chuckle.

That's really interesting what you say about stress and little water resulting in a light clotless period.
I'm also interested you hear you also had a cerclage - there aren't many people I know that have had them. I would guess though that if they were able to insert an instrument through your cervix into your uterus then there would definitely be more than enough space for sperm to pass through.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks ftale, started spotting really light last night brown/rust coloured first I got excited as I'm only 10dpo yesterday, 11 today and I spotted with ds. But now I'm crampy and feel like it's more likely to be af :(


----------



## Huggles

Sorry the witch is getting you fx :(


----------



## Huggles

So I beat fx's testing weakness by 4 days, but finally caved today at 12dpo and went to buy a test now during lunch. The fact that i'd managed to not go wee for about 5 hours before testing should have been answer enough but I did the test anyway and sure enough, a bfn was the result.
And although I am disappointed, it is probably for the best as things are suddenly very up in the air regarding dh's job etc. He's just started a new job which should have made things a lot better, but he's finding it really rough and not sure he'll cope there. He's majorly stressed out with that and studying and various things and I think adding a new pregnancy to the mix might have just thrown him over the edge entirely, so it's definitely better that it didn't happen for us this month, but still disappointing. I suspect we'll have to put things on hold in the ttc department for a month or two while we wait for the job certainty to settle down a bit.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Still really hoping it's not, funny how you can be hopeful right up to the last minute!

Sorry about your bfn huggles, and that things are stressful for your DH at work. Hope things work out so you can carry on TTC.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: That is the pits. I'm so sorry about the rotten bfn but a stressed out hubby is just awful. I'm praying that everything works out for the best. :flower:

Fx: Yup, we pee on sticks till we run out...lol..So expensive but hope is hope. I know I will test two days in just to make sure.

AFM: I am cramping and feeling extremely pmsy. I did an Osom test just to look at it this morning. It was negative at 8dpo. I didn't make it to 10dpo to test but I made it far enough without testing. Usually its at 5dpo and on. :blush:

Sunday will be my big 'test' day. If I am really pregnant, it'll show by then. 
I'm looking forward to the weekend though. I get my whole 30 book in and get to finally do some landscaping to the front yard. It is hellish out there.

I hope you have ladies have a grand weekend as well.


----------



## Rach87

Wondering If I could join? Will be starting to try after my next period in a couple weeks. We have a 2 year old daughter and hoping to give her a sibling.


----------



## FTale

Welcome Rach87:flower:

:dust: Praying you conceive a sibling for you lil one real soon !




How many of us use opks and what kind?

I use the new Target brand which are kinda crap but work like the day before you are Oing. You have to use smu too or you will miss your surge.


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies :coffee:

Its early in the morning of 10dpo in my life and I'm staring at yet another bfn. It feels like I'm at a funeral where I'm watching all my hope for this cycle pass away. I feel like there should be some type of 90s music playing as I sway in my plaid shirt. :cry:...lol

This means I have until Friday to have a good time as AF will be here then. I hope its gentle. I have a 4 hour meeting to sit through on Friday.

Otherwise, this weekend has been pretty productive at my house. Can't complain at how much work me and hubby got done.

I hope the rest of you are doing good and nourishing your bodies for a new cycle though I feel we are waiting on some one else to test...Huggles?

HUGS


----------



## Huggles

I'm 14dpo today. Expecting af this evening. It's 7:45pm and so far no sign of it. I tested on Friday and no sign of anything so not feeling especially hopeful, except I do feel mildly nauseous every now and again and we went out for lunch this morning and I ordered pizza and really really wanted Tabasco sauce on it. I never eat Tabasco sauce and the only other time I've wanted it was when I was early pregnant with my first baby, and then it was also Tabasco on pizza that I craved :shrug:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Feeling the same ftale, spotting has ramped up to red so I know af will be here in the morning. I don't know how long I can keep doing this. I'm dreading seeing my sister tomorrow who is pregnant with her third without even trying, and I feel kicked in the guts as an old mums group contacted me again out of the blue and all 3 of my old friends have had their second babies. Im so upset right now, I've come to bed early to have a good cry. It's not fair.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Fingers crossed for you huggles x


----------



## deeee

fxmummyduck - I feel ur pain. When you see other pregnant relatives, try to think of how much u r free now. Free from all pregnancy upsets and constraints... they will be so tired with pregnancy and kids and u r enjoying life with ur DS, you could just start jumping up and down with him, but they can't :D
I know this is no concellation but this is what comes to mind when I see my two cousins, each one carrying her newborn #4 :D

AFM, I am having the worst time ovulating this month. I am in the beginning of my fertile window and I got into a fight with DH a couple of days ago. This means no BD-ing and we might just miss ovulation window altogether. I wish I could just pause our fight a little while so we can DTD and have a chance this month.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Go preggy cravings! got my fx for you too Huggles. You have to be pregnant. Because tabasco on pizza is just not very appetizing to me.:hugs:

FX: Awwww......:hugs: AF just can't get the message that we don't want her coming around for a good 9. I'm sorry about having to see your sister all pregnant. That would kill me right now if my sister who is close to age with me gets preggo again. My baby sister I don't care about as it'd be her first but the other sister would be on her second and she knows I'm trying but doesn't understand why it is so hard about it. I pray God gives you grace enough to smile and see the happiness in her eyes as a way to hold on to your sanity until you can be alone again. AS for the mum group....dear me, I am so sorry. I am nearly balling just thinking about it. What do you do? Say 'hi', tell them your story, hope they will respond and not disappear? Some could be having issues conceiving this time around and need some one to talk with. Tough call. Well on this site you are not alone. I really do pray you get pregnant with a happy healthy baby soon though...hope we all do...:cry:


AFM: I'm not a drinker but I cradling little cans of budlight strawberry margaritas. I'm not drunk..goodness, not even tipsy just feeling sick to my stomach with bad breath. I feel my stomach climb into my throat every now and then but I don't want to cry. You know? Its like every month you try everything that 'works' for some one else and what the 'book' tells you to do and :shrug: I think I've peed on every test out there at this point. I'm in bed early too feeling like a crumb for not playing with my daughter more today. Its like nothing can ease this pain. I ran into so many babies and pregnant ladies today. I couldn't get away fast enough. I tried to hide it from my husband but he is so dang tall I realized he saw people coming before I did...at this point, I think he wants a baby more than I. The constant upset over having failed another month is wearing me down too. I don' t know where to find the will to try again. 
Besides...
I don't know how to get pregnant nor can i afford some one else to get me pregnant with iui or ivf. :nope:

I know I am simply in a fit of feeling sorry for myself. But this is real life. So glad you ladies are here to share it with me.

:hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Witch arrived in the early hours of this morning


----------



## Huggles

FTale - sorry for the bfn. How is the landscaping going? Glad to hear you got so much done around the house this weekend. A productive weekend always leaves one feeling good. I hope the long meeting on Friday goes ok and af isn't too hard on you. Sorry you're feeling so incredibly down :hugs:

Welcome Rach :flower:

FX - Sorry to hear the witch is getting you too. I hope meeting up with your sister goes ok. It really does suck when everyone around us gets pregnant so easily and we try and try and try and nothing. :hugs:

deee - I hope you and your dh are able to put your differences aside and get back to a good place. I hate those big hormonal induced fights.


----------



## FTale

https://www.verywell.com/taking-a-break-from-trying-to-conceive-1960176

Here is a good read of us ladies who are waiting for our rainbows.:flower:


----------



## fxmummyduck

I will write a proper response, but I just wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you, for your lovely messages of support. I really needed to read those today, so much so, i keep looking at them just to keep me going today. You ladies are wonderful.

Ftale, I'm sorry you are feeling so so down, I am right there with you. But I have drunk a lot more than a few Budweiser tonight!


----------



## FTale

FX: HUGS..I glanced at the drinks in the fridge but opted out. I wasn't doing so well today but managed to work from home some. I hardly had an appetite too. And just as i'm about to go to bed I get a light head ache which signals to me AF is but a day or so away. Clockwork.

I hope you are getting some good sleep. :hugs:

Huggles: Well, darn the witch is making bank this cycle. I hope you are doing ok. Do your ovaries hurt at all as you approach AF? My right one always aches like before O but doesn't go so far as to be like 'killer' pain like O can be.

Dee: I hope you and your hubby have done some making up. :hugs: Keep us posted.



AFM: Just trying to not be so much about 'me' anymore. I've been so :cry: I'm going to start indulging more in things I like. Things that actually bare some good fruit without having to pee on a stick. We started watching Game of Thrones tonight! I tried to watch it when my daughter was born but it was too much. So my hubby and I are doing some major catching up on it through Netflix. I'm addicted to it now and Grimm!! Love some Grimm. 

What about you ladies? Anything you love to do, watch or think about that you've been neglecting throughout this ttc journey?

HUGS


----------



## deeee

Ftale - I am really trying to get my mind off ttc this month. Last month, I dont know why, but I expected the surprise to happen SO much. It was quite the shock when AF showed. So this is why I am giving in this month... I am watching also a local series about espionage :D and eating all the chocolates and cakes that I crave ( I've been trying to lose weight since it helps ttc ). But no matter how much activities I do, I find myself occasionally thinking, what if this month is the month? :)
Wouldnt it be cool if we all got BFPs the same month? :D


----------



## Huggles

We're busy watching Arrow. OMG that guy is sooooo sexy :blush: 
I think I'm in love :haha:

FTale - no, my ovaries don't hurt. But I do get major headaches the 3 days leading up to AF. They seem to be triggered by caffeine - coffee or chocolate = instant headache. But don't really happen much on the other days in the month, except around ov time when I also sometimes struggle.

I got so caught up in ttc and the waiting and expecting and planning and obsessing the last time (when we initially ttc'd #2, so when ds was 18m - 4yr) that I very nearly drove myself crazy, and realised I was missing out on enjoying the life we had, here and now, and missing out of ds. This time around I'm a lot more relaxed about it. I still want it. And I'm still disappointed I don't have another, but I've also realised and come to peace with the fact that our family is great the way it is. Yes, I want ds to have a sibling. Yes, I want another child. But even if that doesn't happen, what we have now is great and I want to enjoy it.

I ate some pineapple during the 2ww this past cycle (supposed to thicken your lining and thereby aide implantation). Well, I didn't get pg, but af is much heavier this time round, so I'm thinking it actually did do something which is interesting. I didn't manage every day but did eat it for about 3 days (6dpo, 7dpo and about 9dpo), so might try that again. I don't think we're ttc this month, though will see how dh is feeling about his job in 2 weeks' time, but when we do go for it again I'll probably give the pineapple another shot.

i restarted my EPO last night as well. I stopped it in May when I had that early mc because you shouldn't take EPO when pg, or after ov when ttc becuase it caused uterine contractions and can lead to mc. But dh actually asked me mid-cycle this past month if I was still taking it becuase he'd noticed a change in my moods. I get very snappy when not on it. So I've restarted that. It can help with ttc if taken before ov, but shouldn't be taken after ov so again, will reassess where we stand on the ttc front in two weeks' time and see whether I will continue with it or stop.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ladies I'm sorry, I had to take a step back there, I was so frustrated over missing yet another month ttc because I was supposed to have dental xrays last month, I get there to my appointment and their panoramic xray machine was down, and had another failed surge earlier in the month, I had fertile cm, twinges but no real big ovulation symptoms (although it felt the same as the previous cycle were I ovulated at cd12), so I get home after my wasted trip to the dentist, pack an overnight bag for each of us to stay at my in-laws (our power was off for 16hrs that night for planned maintenance). So middle of BBQing for my in-laws I go to the bathroom and have the biggest glob of ewcm, tmi I know sorry, but it was a big ffs moment of "we are staying in their spare room for the night, ds is sleeping in the bed with us and he was coughing a fair bit so no chance to even sneak off... Missed our window and af got me yesterday :( such a bundle of every emotion possible over here. 

We did have our 9th wedding anniversary dinner before af showed it's ugly head though, Thai food and a heart to heart was very needed. I really need to be more active here and I'm really sorry I went all quiet on you ladies again, I never expected to hit so many hurdles ttcing baby #2. I'm struggling to be honest. 

I'll read back on all of your posts and be back to temping once af is gone and try my hardest to not disappear again x


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: disneylovers :hugs:


----------



## FTale

:cry: Disney :hugs: Been at this a while and I still don't know how any of us get back up again. Where do the months go? I am happy you were able to at least enjoy your anniversary meal.
Are you going to plan an HSG? I am going to try to clean out my reproductive organs naturally with xi xian cao and yi mu cao. If my tubes are blocked, should help too.

Huggles: Same here more than ever. I realized I've been missing out on my family too. Hubby and I have actually connected more over these last two cycles where I just have not been ovulating. We are just enjoying each other's company. You know I looked at my daughter the other day and hadn't realized just how much BIGGER she had gotten. I don't know what the future is for ttc but you are right - so happy for all I already have.

Deee: I'm sorry about not getting a bfp this time around. I'm not as shocked anymore. After doing everything just right, I am under the firm belief that it will just happen.
Till then, what if this is the month? Geez that's going to be every month isn't it? I'm totally kicking back too. This new cycle I am even going to skip ttc like a mad woman and just go with it naturally. Not hunting down my O date like an arrow. I will be doing my herbal teas but that's it.
I hope you have fun chilling out.

AFM: I started spotting today. And will start my herbal teas as well. Other than that I'm looking forward to more alone time watching GOT with my husband and playing mine craft with my daughter. And of course, yacking with ya'll. :D


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale I don't know how, we struggle but we keep trucking along. As soon as I kick this cold whatever it is I will be caking my obgyn, I am due my yearly check anyway. 

And I was clipping DS's nails the other night, turning his hands over in mine I noticed his have grown so much in the last few weeks, his feet too, losing that toddler look to them, my petite little guy is not my little baby in looks so much anymore. How do they grow so sneakily like that? Lol ok i know we just don't notice but it often feels like an overnight thing.

Afm: I meant to start charting bbt today but left my thermometer in my travel bag downstairs so nixed that idea for today, tomorrow I'm getting back into it, even just in a relaxed way so I will knew when af is due if nothing happens this cycle.


----------



## FTale

Disney: Isn't it some thing else? They grow when we blink it seems. He is going to be a tall one. Taking after his mummy. 
I'm sorry about you cold. I'm with you. It started today and I've been downing tea, and sore throat candies from the sneezing. Don't know how or why I sneeze with my throat. My daughter begged me to be sick quieter..:haha:

I will start looking at my thermometer in the morning. I've loved not touching it like I use to. No OPKs anymore though. Too stressful. Just have at it every other day if we feel up to it. And for sure on the day of O pains for all its worth. 

Here's to getting better so we don't have a delayed O. And that we get O at all! :thumbup:

Oh, forgot to mention last cycle on 5dpo I did progesterone test. It was 13ng. :happydance: I had only taken the progesterone at night once. So I know its not the suppository, plus those don't go to the blood either. It was a wonky cycle and I didn't feel O really but my numbers were high enough to indicate I did. I plan to do it again this month at 5 dpo and wait to take my suppository that night rather than 4dpo which is a good day to take it because your temp is usually noticably higher.

If I already mentioned that then sorry, darn cold has my head stuffy.

Ok, heading to bed. HUGS ALL


----------



## Disneylovers

Heh, he's on the 10th percentile for height, he's actually not grown much in height since June. His features look more boy and less toddler. 

I remembered last minute to temp this morning, DS comes in to our room with a cute "good morning mummy!" He reminds me every day why we stress ourselves out wanting baby #2, we crave more of that adorableness!


----------



## Huggles

I hope you all feel better soon.
That's great that your progesterone results came back good FTale.


----------



## FTale

Disney: We had the same thought!! Except we were watching Baby Boss and just going crazy over the cartoon baby. And then I looked at our daughter looking all blessfully innocent and ....(sigh) desired to have our own 'boss baby'.

Aww...letting go of his lil toddler self is hard. But as long as he lets you baby him, I'd be all over it. You feeling any better? I'm still crapped out. Didn't even temp this morning. My husband had to go out and get me some healthy chicken noodle soup. I will try to remember to test in the morning. I'm so sick my body gives me diarrhea if I try to take a sore throat drop.

Huggles: Thank you huggles. I'm hoping by O day I get O and the cold is gone. Otherwise I won't know a sick fever from a progesterone jump.

How are you doing? 

Hugs everyone


----------



## Disneylovers

Ftale are they sugar free cough drops? They can have stuff in them that gives you diarrhoea? I stick with soup and drink pineapple juice as it soothes my throat. DH has been a gem and went and got me wonton soup (without the shrimp) it helped my throat so much. I still have a scratchy voice but it finally doesn't hurt. 

facebook keeps trying to suggest my obgyn as a friend to add... I still have her number in my contacts from when I was ill after having Aiden, she gave me her cell number so it must be coming up from there. I'm thinking I just need to be more pushy with her, September is a year since we stopped ntnp and started ttc fully. She has to agree to see me then. Aiden has his kidney check on the 7th (unless they reschedule for a third time!) Hopefully with DH's new job having Thursday and Fridays off, we'll finally be able to make appointments during the week and not need a sitter. Something has to happen soon, the hole in my heart needs filling with a baby, Aiden sits there playing with toys role playing that they're brothers, gosh it gets me teary eyed


----------



## FTale

Disney: Though we're in the same boat my heart aches for you. Hard watching them play alone. My daughter plays with two remotes during Minecraft when I'm not up to it. She makes my character hide then pretends to go find her. So sad but it's what they have gotten use to. Oh and she tells me when we play together that I'm her sister in the game. But she is older than me...lol

I hope your doctor listens now. A year is a frickin long time to wait. So happy for your hubby having a better work schedule though. Can't beat that.

Well here's to feeling better this week. I wish I could stay home today but have to go in to work for meeting. Hugs


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, sorry for the radio silence the night before going to see my sister I had a fairly major mental health relapse :( and resorted to a coping mechanism that hasn't happened in a long time. I realized just how low I've got over all of this, but determined not to stop trying. Problem is you open 'that' door to cope and it's very hard to close it again. Anyway I won't say anything more, I'm aware it could be a trigger for others.

I'll catch up on the posts now! Hugs to all x


----------



## Huggles

I'm really sorry you're struggling so much fx. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks huggles, I'm trying to. This 6 week long trip is over, flying back home tomorrow and I'm really hoping it'll help getting back.


----------



## FTale

FX: HUGS. I'm happy you will be getting back home. TTC can be a very stressful time. I pray you can find good steady ground to root yourself in and keep ttcing. We are here for you.


----------



## FTale

I am still blistering sick. I'm hyped up on anti inflammatories and ginger tea (so feeling good at the moment). I'm sure none of this can be good for ovulation.:shrug: But nothing I can do but bd every other day and hope one of the days is it. 

Sending everyone some :dust:


----------



## deeee

TWW is driving me insane! I am mad at everything and everyone- I dont know why I am doing this to myself!
DH and I always say that we r NTNP but deep down we want it to happen so much. I wonder why guys seem to take this whole ttc thing easier than us. Sometimes they wanna have kids too - they just dont obsess over the matter so much... this is what I am doing these days: I am obsessing :D

so... what do you all do for a living? I am an engineer. My job requires a great deal of reason and intelligence. But I can not find _an ounce_ of that in my head these days :D


----------



## FTale

Dee: I'm a an HR Coordinator. I'm in charge of turning chaos into a magic carpet ride.

Also feeling better with a lingering nasal funk going on.

Looking forward to tasting things and not having awkward nose drips during business meetings


----------



## Disneylovers

Hugs fx!! I hope you are doing better, ttc can be such a strain mentally as well as physically. We're here for you!

Afm, I had a big talk with my bestie, it helped me a lot to talk everything out as I've kept a lot of it bottled up, it's been emotional over here to begin with, Sunday would have been the 21st birthday of one of my friends daughters (she died in 2012 from pneumonia as a complication of an genetic illness), we talked over missing her and missing my besties daughter too, two of the strongest women I know and here's me blubbering over a few cp's. My bestie though, she's sitting there on the phone letting me know my pain for them was real and to not ignore it, we talked over our previous losses before our babies were born. I miss having my bestie living closer but those talks are so needed. Fx, I hope you have someone close to confide in, having someone you can talk to away from ttc and all the stories online can be such a help


----------



## deeee

Disney - u r so right, I miss talking to my bestie. She has been ttc for 4 years and she is now 5 months pregnant :)

I dont know why but she doesn't talk to me that much these days - with the pregnancy and all. Maybe misery puts people together more than happiness ?!


----------



## FTale

Disney: I'm sorry you have been having a rough go of things. Good you had some one in real life to talk it over with. Helps to pick up the phone and talk some times.:hugs:

Deee: Have you tried to talk to her at all? She may feel really scared about being pregnant and how it might make you feel. Or she could be plain scared and not wanting to stress you out. Either way, I hope you speak soon.

AFM: I have a bestie too. But I don't speak of TTC. She us still single at 40 and not happy about it. So it's a dad topic to talk about kids when all she wants at this point is a nice fella. And kids.....I know she wants them too.... Well I'm off to squeeze in another BD session as O is closing in on me. FX for us ladies!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you for the well wishes ftale, feeling much better being home, little bit of jet lag but so good to be back in my own bed. How are you feeling now? I hope it doesn't mess up O for you, bding every other day sounds like a good plan.

Deee how is your tww going? It makes me crazy too, the first week I'm all good and then I crash when I think implantation should've happened. Sorry your friend isn't talking that much to you, it can sure be a complicated time. In answer to your other question, I didn't really ever get to grips with my career :( I didn't quite finish midwifery training, worked lots of crap retail jobs although L'Occitane was a nice job, and then did my postgrad in Secondary Education so I'm a qualified teacher, but didn't find a job, then went abroad with my dh for a bit, got married and pregnant at the same time and became a stay at home mummy!! So yeh, my cv looks like a car crash. Now I'm not legal to work on a spouse visa in the USA, so there you go!

Thanks Disney, yes I'm doing better. And it is a huge support being able to come here and share/vent. I'm so sorry about your friends daughter, I'm glad you have a friend to talk about it with, hugs to you.

Huggles how are you?

Afm, I think I got a positive opk yesterday 10 days earlier than last month yay!! We've bd everyday since weds and again this morning so couldn't have done anymore. We used some fertility gel yesterday but didn't on the other days, and I also felt like I actually had some ewcm this month. Feeling good but trying not to get my hopes up too much. Baby dust to all you fantastic ladies, thanks for getting me through a rough spot :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Would you call this positive ladies?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Huggles

FX - that sounds very positive regarding timing and ewcm and adding the fertility gel at just the right time. I really hope it all works! I don't know much about opks but that certainly looks positive to me. Nice and dark line. Maybe do one more bd tomorrow just to be 100% covered? I'm pretty sure today would cover you though.

AFM - sorry i've been so quiet. I have been reading, just haven't had much to contribute.
My lower back is in a major spasm today so I'm in a fair amount of pain. I work as an admin officer so basically spend the day in a chair in front of the computer. Oh so boring but hey, it's a job. Not doing great for a sore back though. 
Had a staff meeting this morning and my one colleague outed another colleague's pregnancy to the entire staff complement. He doesn't have a malicious bone in his body so I think he honestly thought people knew (she's due in dec), but ya, I think the deputy directly was rather surprised as he didn't seem to have a clue. Woops!
I think I might have ov'd yesterday. Not sure. Last time we bd'd was Friday morning. We are pretty much avoiding this month though. Just need to wait and see if dh's job will stick. I'm also reaching that point of questioning whether or not I want to continue with ttc. I don't know. My feelings on the matter change week by week depending on my hormones.


----------



## FTale

FX: That is a dark line, positive OPK for sure. Glad you got some good timing in on bding.

I am feeling much better. I can breathe and taste a bit..lol. And the sickness did not stop my O.

I am ovulating right now in the midst of the eclipse :happydance:

We got in an impromptu bd last night just for the heck of it. I didn't even feel in the mood. Just did it because he is so handsome and why pass up and opportunity with a handsome guy :haha: Seriously, I only had ewcm for the past few days but no pain in the chest or super bad ovary aching to tell me O was coming. My tests were really barely positive too until this morning bam so dark and then literally 4 hours later, ovulation pain.


Super excited to test on the September 5th

Okay, back to work for me!


----------



## Huggles

Yay for ovulation!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles, sorry your back is causing you so much pain. Do heat pads help at all? I know when I'm feeling at my worst, usually the day before af arrives I can question whether or not to carry on ttc, but then cd1 arrives and I think, right another chance and then can't imagine giving up. But I totally get that it's exhausting and emotionally draining.

Ftale, great timing O around the eclipse lol!! And yay for some spontaneous bding last night. I wished we'd managed another bd but the jet lag caught up with us both. So looks like we'll be testing around the same time, 3rd for me! Let's hope this eclipse brings us good luck and bfps!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Urghh I was doing so well until the pregnancy announcement on Facebook :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

And Happy Birthday to me, I should be celebrating but it's just another reminder of how long we've been ttc.


----------



## Huggles

Happy Birthday fx! :cake:
It really is bitter sweet when birthdays remind us of what we don't have, instead of being the happy occasions they should be.

AFM - turns out I've slipped a disc in my back which is why I was in so much pain. Confined to bed now and been booked off work the whole week.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Huggles!

Oh goodness a slipped disc, you poor thing. Rest up, hope you get better soon.


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been missing a lil bit. 

FX: Urgh, Happy belated birthday girlfriend. I feel you completely. I turned earlier this year and got seriously nervous about what I was even doing anymore. I thought it would have happened before then.

FB pregnancy announcement...grin and bare it. All we can do. Make sure to show kindness with a 'congrats' then hog down a donut and some hot chocolate. Its what I did...:shrug:
HUGS...It is tough, FX.

Huggles: Ouch. Please rest up and get better soon. That is so scary and painful. I have had friends who had a slip like that and had to get the spine fused only to still be in pain once a certain shot wore off (forget the name). HUGS...poor thing.

AFM: I'm awaiting the results of mammogram ( :wacko: ), progesterone at 3dpo ( :dohh: ), and waiting to test on the 5th for pregnancy( :coffee: ). All I want to do is sleep at the moment though.

This has been one long month of EVERYTHING in my house. Praying we all get a lil piece of the rainbow soon. Ok,going down for a mini nap.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for the test results FTale.

I'm so over being bed-bound. Had to have 2 weeks bedrest after having my stitch put in when pg with my son (14wk pg). I'm only on day 3 of slipped disc bedrest and I'm Soooo over it. No idea how I'd survive 2 weeks again (would need another stitch if I get pg again). I do wonder how my body will cope with another pregnancy...


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Bedrest is the pits. I was on bedrest from 22 wks until 37 weeks with my daughter. However, I was allowed to go to my doc appts. That was the only time I had freedom. Otherwise, I was stuck in a lazy boy or bed. I had a incompetent cervix. And a stitch in it to keep her in.

I really hope your back isn't effected too badly by getting pregnant again. Sending you well prayers.


----------



## Huggles

Wow ftale, that's a long time to be in bedrest! I'm assuming the stitch was placed late and that's why you needed bedrest? Will you get it placed earlier next time?


----------



## FTale

Huggles: With my first pregnancy, I lost my daughter because they didn't know I needed one. With my last pregnancy they were watching me and meant to do it at 12 or 16 weeks but kept pushing it. And at 20 or 22 weeks her lil hand started pushing out still in the amniotic sac. It was an emergency cerclage and with my next pregnancy I will get it at 12 weeks hands down. It does mean having to be watched closely for labor signs in order to remove scar tissue that forms so I can actually deliver though. Last time it was so thick that my lil one ripped right out of me. Not a pleasant recovery but I was glad it kept her in there till she was done baking.


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow, I'm really glad they were able to get it done. Sounds like it was just in time. I also lost my first son at 24 weeks because they didn't know about my IC, but then they placed the cerclage at 14 weeks with my second son so all was good. No bed rest needed other than the two weeks immediately post surgery. He still made an appearance 4 days before the stitch was due to be removed though, but thankfully I was already 36 weeks at that point.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Same here, she came at 37 weeks. I was eating a burger at a fast food restaurant and realized have way through I couldn't fit into the booth. My belly was tight and pointed..lol..she was tending up to come out...I got to the hospital so fast...had her after 5 hours of labor.

I hope you heal up soon. Will you have the same docs for your next pregnancy?


----------



## Huggles

Yes, I will use the same dr. There's a part of me tempted to try a dr at the hospital closer to my house (4 Min away, it's where my first was born), but DH is adamant we rather use the same dr as he knows the history. He did both my previous pg but he initially practiced at both hospitals, but stopped practicing at the one closest to my house the year I fell pg with my second son so we used the hospital further away (15 Min) that time and will use it again in future.


----------



## fxmummyduck

How's everyone doing? 8dpo here and about now I start to feel like if I'm not getting symptoms then I'm not pregnant. I much prefer the first week of the tww!!


----------



## FTale

FX: I agree. I'm 8dpo tomorrow and I have not felt anything significant except the desire to sleep which can be blamed on progesterone.

two more days and FRER should be singing positive, right? Ugh. I feel like hope starts to drain away in the 2nd week too if no major symptoms start.

I have 3 OSOM and one FRER to use. 

Ok truth be told I had 4 OSOM but went pee on one earlier without holding or even not drinking for a spell. Just gave into the urge. I'm good now. I just hope I haven't started the bfn train :dohh:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes been feeling really sleepy and my left boob is sore on and off. I've had a few v minor cramps and a bubbly feeling, but I've had all those before so doesn't mean anything. Oh and also have broken out in spots but that's progesterone.With ds I spotted the whole tww so if she don't get that I usually count myself out while simultaneously telling myself every pregnancy is different. You can't win!!

I have quite a few ics and one new curvy style frer, but too scared to touch them.


----------



## Huggles

Holding thumbs for you fx. It seems the three of us are pretty much on par with our cycles. I was also 8dpo yesterday.
I also feel like the second week in the tww should magically bring about major pg symptoms, otherwise how could we possibly be pregnant. But then I remember that with my son I had absolutely NO symptoms and in fact was convinced I hadn't even ovulated that month! (with my first pg I had major sore boobs and some cramping). So each pregnancy really is different and no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean no pregnancy. The last few days leading up to af are so hard mentally though.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Wow, that is quite a difference. I don't know what to look for anymore. I'm 8dpo and tested negative today (light heartedly) Tomorrow I get serious and will use FMU. I will flip if I get a positive because I don't really feel much today aside from crampy.


How is everyone feeling?

FX: So you think you might be preggy? I don't know how you haven't caved and tested...heheh


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey, well honestly I'm not feeling hopeful at all. I thought about testing this morning but then went for a wee so I won't test now lol!

This cycle is a bit off for me though, my cm dried up quite quickly after O, I'm usually bloated and I'm not at all, no headaches yet either. So no symptoms other than slightly sore boobs which is normal for me :(


----------



## fxmummyduck

I keep reading this:

" Believe it or not, many doctors say that having no symptoms is actually a good thing. Symptoms usually mean that AF (Aunt Flow) is on the way. So, dont stress if youre not feeling anything. Many women claim to have known or felt something the moment they conceived, but most doctors just attribute that to wishful thinking. Wait until after your missed period, and take a pregnancy test. In the meantime, forget about symptoms. Sometimes, we try so hard to look for symptoms that we actually create them". 

This is helping me stay calm &#128578;


----------



## Huggles

Very wise words and always good to remember.


----------



## FTale

Hi all

What a day for doing nothing if we could, eh? Well, I'm 10dpo and still bfn. I know its 'early' but its my normal bfp dpo and nada. Maybe I'll get lucky tonight or tomorrow. My temps went up for 3 days then back down to were they were. So i guess a spark tried to happen then went out? 

FX for some to get that elusive positive line.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry for the bfn FTale.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry about the bfn ftale &#128577; Really hoping you get lucky tonight or tomorrow.

I haven't tested yet, I just don't want to see a bfn. I've been having mild cramps since yesterday, did a lot of housework which seemed to start it off.


----------



## FTale

FX: be glad that you are waiting. That way you can see a strong bfp :D 

I've lost my noodles. I just want to keep testing until I start my flow like that will some how help.

Huggles: Thank you.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I can't remember what one of those looks like, it's been too long &#128514;

If that's what gets you through, then keep testing, no judgement here!

Anyway, to distract us a bit, what are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## fxmummyduck

I need your help/thoughts ladies. I just went for a wee, nothing out of the ordinary noticed.

Literally 20 seconds later I felt a small gush, so I run back into the bathroom to find a bright red bleed, maybe a teaspoons worth in my underwear. No cramps, but boobs still sore. Do I start crying or get excited it could be an implantation bleed?

It seems to be stopping already. I'm 10/11 dpo. Urghh why is this happening. Going to be so disappointed if my luteal phase is screwed up again.


----------



## FTale

FX: Whuuahh???? Is this normal? Is it slightly more than spotting? I'm nervous for you. How long is your LP usually? Mine went from 10 days to 14 but not until after a few pregnancies and a fullterm one.

Did you test? (my answer for everything :dohh: )

Sending you :dust:


----------



## Huggles

Hmmm, I hate the not knowing! I'm really hoping it is implantation bleeding for you fx! Holding thumbs like mad!
I had very early spotting with my last pg (which mc at 4.5wk). But that started majorly early, like 7dpo - I first thought it was af that was early then boobs got sore then I tested and got a strong positive. Spotting went on daily though, starting and stopping sporadically. Everything ended about 2 weeks later.
BUT, you're already 10/11dpo which is a MUCH better time, so really just hoping it's all good news for you. Unfortunately FTale's answer of testing testing testing is the only sure fire way to know. Although if it is implantation you'd need to wait at least 48 hours for the levels to rise enough to show on a test.

As for the weekend - ds's one school friend is coming to sleep over tonight. They are both SO excited, and must have been talking about it at school because apparently another 2 boys said they also want to come! I told ds one at a time :haha:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks both, I woke up and my boobs are no longer sore, this is a sure sign af is on her way. No more spotting/bleeding but it's just a matter of time. Oh and tested bfn this morning, so yeh definitely out.

My lp is 12-13 days normally but I went through a terrible 6 months after moving last year where it was only 10 days and I was having really short cycles. Maybe all the travel recently has messed me up again.

At this point I'm wondering about next steps &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Huggles

So sorry fx :( sore boobs that suddenly stop hurting are often a sign things aren't as we want them :hugs:


----------



## FTale

FX: :hugs: Sorry about the rotten bfn. I am wondering the same. Where to go from here? I have more questions that only labs can answer.

Have you had labs done on your ovarian reserve? I know mine is a good size but no idea about the quality of the egss. I think I will try and look at the bright side of this upcoming cycle as a way to get some questions answered. I'm going to do the 3rd day test fsh, lh, tsh..ie. And from there I am going to schedule my HSG. 

I am really sad we got bfns this cycle. Actually I am going to take a crying nap. :cry: And then start prep for didn't as we eat early around here.

FX for us who are still waiting and those of us moving on to a new cycle.

Oh, and this weekend, we will be doing yard work. Cool to watch our new seedlings grow in our front yard..so cute.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Pretty sure af is here, so my lp is not great again &#128546; I hear you on the crying nap, have done a lot of that today. Sorry about our bfns too ftale, hugs.

I've not had any tests done yet, I really didn't expect to get this far. This morning has been spent researching fertility clinics, but am very new to the US system so trying to figure it all out. Any advice?

The weekend we're meant to be out with friends on their boat on the Chesapeake bay.


----------



## FTale

FX: I tried researching before my nap but all I found was places too far away.

https://www.shadygrovefertility.com/

That place has a discount program and other ways to afford care.

Do you have a regular OB that you see? If so, tell them you want to do a 3rd day panel on your hormones. It looks at the levels in your body during the time your eggs are suppose to be maturing. It gives a great insight on the quality of your eggs. If you are older like me, 40, you need that and an AMH to see how much reserve you have and the quality of them.

I don't seem to be ovulating to well. And I'm curious what I'm even putting out. My eggs may be done for it.

Only time will tell. I'm quitting my progesterone suppositories so I should get my period on Monday. :cry:

I hope you have fun out there!! Hugs


----------



## fxmummyduck

You're too sweet ftale, thank you for looking. I'm wondering if I see an on first or just go straight to an RE?

I don't have a regular, we've been here 18 months ish but I just haven't sorted it yet. I had a pap smear etc just before we moved so didn't feel a need to see the ob.

Great info on the tests though, thanks for that.

Hugs to you too, hope af is kind on you.


----------



## FTale

FX: You are very welcome and Thank you.

I would see OB first see what they recommend as they will be cheaper. They can prescribe Clomid , Femera , progesterone...ie. RE will be more expensive but if you need IUI or IVF it's the only route to go really. Best of luck either route.

Right now Im hurting pretty bad and nothing has happened bleeding wise. I was just thinking this AF is going to be bad. The previous two were not much at all. My lower back feels like I've been twirking something awful...lol..but seriously I hope the cramps are super light.

Ok back to vegging.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Great advice, I'll look into finding an ob. I've also decided to give acupuncture a go, so I at least feel like I'm doing something and it's not too medical to start with.

Urghh sorry about all the back pain, sometimes the cramps ease up once things get started, after a bit anyway.

I'm making my way through a bottle of wine dh went out and bought me some, I don't care one bit ha ha!


----------



## FTale

FX: Wine !!! Some one got spoiled!!! Nice...lol. I tried to have a drink but it didn't taste to good to me. Hit or miss around AF time. My taste buds and nose fail me right when I want to indulge in bad stuff hehehe.

I wanted to try acupuncture but wasn't sure where to go. I did find one place that was fertility really near where I work that I might try. Meanwhile, just trying to enjoy the weekend without stressing about baby making.

AND this time when ovulate I will be out of town so no being for me unless it happens on the night we return home. Either way we decided we need help hands done and it's just a matter of where we need the help. IUI or IVF? 

Time will tell. Ok better finish giving the little one her bath.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm back and once again completely missed the window to ttc this cycle :( I swear my body hates me to not ovulate at a predictable time. I spent the week with my friend last week and then to Disneyland...The charity walk went well though, we tie dyed shirts so at least I know I wasn't potentially hurting a bubs with the chemicals. Got home on Sunday and DS spiked a random unexplained fever for 3 days then the morning he finally didn't have a fever he threw himself around on our bed and cut his head open in the shelves in our headboard. So I spent Thursday morning taking him by ambulance to the ER and spent 4hrs there for glueing his head and observation, I swear with the heat and humidity in SoCal, this has not been my week. I am determined to get my ttc game back on track, I have my citizenship interview and test on the 22nd, should have AF in the next week or so.. ttc may help my nerves on remembering these 100 questions :o


----------



## Huggles

Omg disneylovers, so glad your DH is ok! Sounds like you've had a hectic time the past few days.


----------



## Huggles

So, af was due yesterday, I was expecting her in the morning. It's now lunch time Monday and so far nothing...


----------



## FTale

Disney: Glad Aiden is getting better. What an awful scare! Is he sleeping ok now?

Huggles: Same here! No show. FX!!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ftale. As we weren't really trying this month I totally haven't been obsessing about things, but then some time last week (Thurs maybe?) I crossed my arms and they brushed my nipples and they were sensitive. Suddenly wondered if maybe but didn't think more about it. Then today I've been totally obsessed, totally convinced I am pregnant, so much so I even created a new ticker! (Haven't added it yet). Was so convinced I nearly even phoned gyne to make first app. Was going to wait til we'd to test but then it's been so in my head today I just tested now. Had only held my urine for 2 hours though, but that's because I've been pee'ing every 2 hours cos I'm bursting by then. Even woke up to wee in the early hours of the morning last 2 nights.
But no, the test is negative :( feeling somewhat shattered because I'd built it up with such certainty in my mind.

Although, I don't know, there might be the faintest shadow, but I might be imagining it. Argh, I should have waited to test. Will just have to wait and if still no af will test wed like originally planned.


----------



## Huggles

Had a look again, more time than they say to wait, and opened it up (yes I'm desperate) and I'm now convinced that there is a shadow. I've used this brand of test multiple times and never had a shadow even the next day.

(Next to the blue)

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170904_181911_zpsyd5xhwpq.jpg


----------



## Disneylovers

That is definitely a line Huggles, fingers crossed for great progression tomorrow!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks disneylovers. I felt devastated when I thought it was a definite negative, but I feel terrified at the thought that this might actually be happening!


----------



## FTale

Huggles: That aint no shadow, woman. That's a bfp!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Disney so sorry your poor ds banged his head, hope he's better soon. 

Huggles that is a bfp!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ladies! I was so sure I'd get a positive (just fell very sure I was pg and af late made it more so), and was then so confused when the test came back negative (was sitting staring at result when typed first post). But then checked again a little later (as I always do), and saw that very faint shadow of a line. Really wasn't sure but have never had any kind of shadowing before. Now I'm terrified! :haha: (but thrilled!) Can't believe it might actually be happening.


----------



## Huggles

FTale - how are things looking your end? Any sign of the witch yet? Have you tested yet.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Today should be cd1. No witch, no bfp just a sour tummy.

Congrats!!! Have you made a doctors appt. yet?


----------



## Huggles

Well no witch is good. Sorry about no BFP though.
I'll be doing another test tomorrow and then calling the dr to make first scan app.


----------



## Huggles

Clearly I need to stop wasting my money peeing on sticks after just 2 hours. Tried to get a test last night but couldn't, so got one this morning. But again only held urine for 2 hours. Was hoping for a nice dark line to show DH but it's again very faint. Definitely there at the 5 Min mark though. But still very faint.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: What do you call faint? Can you show us? Doubling time is 48hrs if I recall. Some tests just don't have as much dye as others too.

I know what you mean about wanting to show hubby a super dark one though.


----------



## FTale

AF got me this morning. Light but bright and I'm glad the wait is over. On to tests and more concrete plans


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles you might start seeing the line darken tomorrow or the day after, it takes a while for levels to rise. It'll get there!

So sorry ftale, I'm right there with you starting testing and getting help. We can do it together! I'll be booking in with an ob for next week sometime.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry the witch got you ftale.
It was a day and a half between testing. Was going to post the new test but wasn't sure if I should. Here it is. Looking at it compared to old test it definitely is darker :)

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20170906_112913_zpsvidawq5z.jpg


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's definitely darker Huggles! Congratulations!! &#128512;


----------



## FTale

Huggles: No doubt about it. I was puzzled at how light it was if it was concerning you but that is a good shade darker. HUGS


----------



## Huggles

So I need your honest opinions please - I would love to stick around to share all your journeys and cheer you on etc, but I'm not sure if it will upset anyone now that I'm.pg? I know there were certainly times when I was TTC and still not pg that the last thing I wanted to do was deal with other people's pregnancy journeys and news etc. So please let me know if you'd like me to keep posting, what type of info do you want (should I give pg update info or rather stick to just encouragement for those still TTC), or if you'd rather I don't post anymore. I won't be offended I promise, just don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: I think it's so sweet you asked but we started this group to be here for others ttcing. Getting preggy is apart of it. Please feel free to stay and let us know how you are doing. If anyone does not want to or just can't bare to here about someone else's Pregnancy and leaves the group... it is understood.

It is hard to find a good group to talk with and I'd hate to see you go. HUGS


----------



## LilacPetal

CONGRATULATIONS Huggles!! So incredibly excited for you :happydance:

I am terribly sorry for having dropped off for so long, we are kind of smack in the middle of a family crisis. TTC hasn't been purposely put on hold or anything but it has been near impossible to find an opportunity to DTD the past 6/7 weeks. I am hoping we will have our situation remedied soon, though! DH is hoping by the end of this month we will be a bit more settled but I am not quite as optimistic as that.

I have been popping in to read every once in a while but not entirely caught up yet. Hope everyone is doing well today. I am on CD6 waiting for AF to finish up already. I started trying out the saliva microscope today and am a bit confused as I see some ferning (not sure if it's partial or full). I am looking forward to learning how to use the microscope properly.

~LilacPetal~


----------



## FTale

Lilac: Hey there! Thank you for coming back to let us know how you are. Cd6 is what I'm dreaming of today at cd2....lol.
I really hope everything gets all worked out so you can actively TTC again.
Are you taking prenatals in the interim?
I mean to but I stopped around O time when I had a bad sinus infection. I didn't want anything in my body cept for water and tea...lol

I will start up again tomorrow at cd3. I think AF will be letting up at that point.

Ok hope everyone else is having a good week and staying safe if you are interested the path of Irma. HUGS


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you've been going through such a tough time lately lilac :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Had bloods done today. Was expecting high hundreds. Result is just 146 :(

Matches 1-2 weeks after conception but I'm 3 weeks after. So not feeling very confident right now. Will most likely go back Monday for repeat bloods to see if the levels are rising.

Feeling somewhat down about the low numbers, I really expected much higher (both times I did bloods with my previous pg they were over 1000 at 19dpo which is where I am now, but only barely over 100). But I had a Google and see implantation happens generally 7-10dpo, but can happen as late as 12dpo. So if this one implanted late then the numbers actually match perfectly.
Really hoping Mondays numbers are way up!


----------



## FTale

Huggles: I thought you were not too sure about what dpo you were? You may have been off. Its the doubling time that matters. Give it to Monday and do another test. Some babies just start off slow. Did you get your progesterone tested as well? Not that it is needed every time just some thing I'm always curious about. Sending you prayers for you lil bean that all is well in there. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

I've never had my progesterone checked.
I'm pretty sure of my ov date (Sunday 2.5 weeks ago), and we dtd the Fri just before. Didn't dtd again until this week because of my back. So it could only have been then.
But I did a bit of Googling and whilst implantation normally happens between 7-10dpo, it can happen as late as 12dpo.
If that is the case, or even if it happened 10dpo,the numbers could still be within the norm. Feeling a little more positive after working it all out. Will see what the numbers are on Monday. As long as they come back over 400 I'll be happy.


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats huggles! Seeing positive tests give the rest of us ladies some hope so I hope you hang around for a while.

AFM, pretty sure the witch is on her way, puts my guesstimated O at the right time with symptoms, just no BD... sigh hopefully this bust of the past few months will be over and we'll start seeing more bfp's like huggles

Aiden's head is healing, he got it infected but I got it all cleaned up and yay for still having hibiscrub and neosporin so looks like it's back to healing, he had his check up on his kidney, I swear watching his ultrasound of his rt kidney was like that moment when you first see bubs on your own ultrasound... I had to do a double take and look down at Aiden and make sure she was scanning the right side! It looks so much better with only minimal swelling, he's gone from grade 3 Hydronephrosis (swelling, fluid retention, and ill formed/immature kidney) at 4 months old to grade 2 last july, to grade 1 this week. I'm overjoyed that he's on the road to growing out of this. His specialist is confident that it'll be fully gone by next sept and will discharge him then. until then, stick with avoiding NSAID's for pain (he can only have otc tylenol at home), keep with the low potassium and protein diet. Hopefully less stress with what's going on with him will help settle my cycles as stress seems to set them off kilter


----------



## Huggles

Thanks disneylovers.

Glad to hear Aiden's head is getting better. Scary that it got infected but really good you were able to clean it up. So exciting that his kidney is improving so well!

Sorry you missed ov this past month but it's always nice to see that you guessed your ov day correctly based on symptoms. Fx'd you're able to bd around ov day this next cycle.


----------



## deeee

Congratulationssss Huggles :)))
its always nice to hear a success story when you're ltttc.
i am off ttc this month (just made sure we dtd around ov :D) but other than that I wont be testing or thinking about ttc at all.
ftale and fxmummyduck, I hear tons of stories of ladies getting pg just when they're waiting for af to do a round of tests... hope it happens for u next month :D


----------



## Huggles

HCG is 613 (up from 146 on Fri)!!!! :wohoo: 
This is really happening!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's great Huggles! So happy for you!


----------



## LilacPetal

FTale said:


> Lilac: Hey there! Thank you for coming back to let us know how you are. Cd6 is what I'm dreaming of today at cd2....lol.
> I really hope everything gets all worked out so you can actively TTC again.
> Are you taking prenatals in the interim?
> I mean to but I stopped around O time when I had a bad sinus infection. I didn't want anything in my body cept for water and tea...lol
> 
> I will start up again tomorrow at cd3. I think AF will be letting up at that point.
> 
> Ok hope everyone else is having a good week and staying safe if you are interested the path of Irma. HUGS




Huggles said:


> Sorry you've been going through such a tough time lately lilac :hugs:

Thank you ladies so much for the well wishes, it means a lot to me right now :hugs::hugs:

FTale - yes, I am taking my supplements as often as I can remember! 



Huggles said:


> HCG is 613 (up from 146 on Fri)!!!! :wohoo:
> This is really happening!!

Hooray! That is wonderful Huggles :happydance:


I thought AF was finally finished as I had nothing except CM yesterday but then today I had a touch of very light pink spotting. AF usually finishes very dark in color, which is what I had this cycle up until yesterday... very strange for me and I don't know what it means :shrug:


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Good news indeed :) Congrats!!!

Lilac: It's strange but it was that way for me too this AF. Touch of light pink after a day of nothing. Then nothing since. My vitamins have been constipating me so maybe that's why? Do yours do that to you? I'm going to have to change them out..lol

Sorry if you mentioned but what CD do you normally O? Will you be avoiding this time or playing it by ear?


----------



## LilacPetal

FTale said:


> Huggles: Good news indeed :) Congrats!!!
> 
> Lilac: It's strange but it was that way for me too this AF. Touch of light pink after a day of nothing. Then nothing since. My vitamins have been constipating me so maybe that's why? Do yours do that to you? I'm going to have to change them out..lol
> 
> Sorry if you mentioned but what CD do you normally O? Will you be avoiding this time or playing it by ear?

So weird! 
Luckily my vitamins don't constipate me but I specifically went for "gentle" iron tablets because I wanted to avoid that problem :-D
When I still was taking my bbt I know my O day was around CD 11-13 but since I haven't started temping postpartum I'm not sure if I'm still in that range or not... It seems to be a bit later according to OPKs. I don't think we will avoid but I can't think of how we would get the opportunity to really try this cycle - pretty much on the weekend is the only time there's hope for BD right now.


----------



## FTale

Lilac: All it takes is one bd! FX for you!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry for quick self involved post, I'll catch up soon.

Went for Ob appointment yesterday to get the ball rolling. Had all the blood tests including ovarian reserve etc internal exam (oh the joys) and have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for next week. Results back in 3 days, fingers crossed all ok.

Hope you're all doing ok, great to see some others back too!


----------



## Huggles

Glad you've gotten the ball rolling mummyduck. Fx'd the test results give you some answers that help.


----------



## LilacPetal

FTale said:


> Lilac: All it takes is one bd! FX for you!!

This is true, thank you so much!



fxmummyduck said:


> Sorry for quick self involved post, I'll catch up soon.
> 
> Went for Ob appointment yesterday to get the ball rolling. Had all the blood tests including ovarian reserve etc internal exam (oh the joys) and have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for next week. Results back in 3 days, fingers crossed all ok.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok, great to see some others back too!

Best of luck with your testing!!!

I've been using OPKs quite "sloppily" the past few days and I'm guessing I would have got a positive test this afternoon if I'd remembered to test. I'm CD 13 today and really, really hoping to squeeze in BD tomorrow fx'd.
 



Attached Files:







20170914_224908.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

That looks a like a good line lilacpetal! Here's to hoping you're able to bd soon!


----------



## LilacPetal

Huggles said:


> That looks a like a good line lilacpetal! Here's to hoping you're able to bd soon!

Thank you! I am ecstatic to say we managed to BD today (and I feel a little weird about making an announcement like that... lol) so we might just stand a chance this cycle - woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Yay! Holding thumbs!


----------



## FTale

Still on Vaca. Back tomorrow. Hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## ttcforbaby2

I am having the same issues. I stumbled upon this site whilst Googling my problems and they seem to match everyone else's. I have very low progesterone which makes me believe I didn't ovulate this cycle. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it. I started with Provera 5mg since I hadn't had AF in 7 months. Then I got my "withdrawal bleed" from that and I took Clomiphene Citrate 50 mg curing CD 5-9. I had a temp spike that I thought signaled ovulation on CD 12. My temp rose for 3 days afterwards and then dropped very low below the coverline according to my BBT. I don't know what happened, if I did ovulate why my temps dropped. I am believing it has to do with low progesterone. Does anyone know how to fix it? What I can do to remedy the situation? I am TTC #2 right now and got pregnant with my first when I wasn't trying so I know I can get pregnant but for some reason my temps drop and I still haven't gotten my period. All BFN every test! I'm so lost and confused. Thanks in advance for advice or help!


----------



## LilacPetal

Huggles said:


> Yay! Holding thumbs!

Thank you!! 



FTale said:


> Still on Vaca. Back tomorrow. Hope you all have a good weekend!!

Hope you had a fab vaca :D



ttcforbaby2 said:


> I am having the same issues. I stumbled upon this site whilst Googling my problems and they seem to match everyone else's. I have very low progesterone which makes me believe I didn't ovulate this cycle. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it. I started with Provera 5mg since I hadn't had AF in 7 months. Then I got my "withdrawal bleed" from that and I took Clomiphene Citrate 50 mg curing CD 5-9. I had a temp spike that I thought signaled ovulation on CD 12. My temp rose for 3 days afterwards and then dropped very low below the coverline according to my BBT. I don't know what happened, if I did ovulate why my temps dropped. I am believing it has to do with low progesterone. Does anyone know how to fix it? What I can do to remedy the situation? I am TTC #2 right now and got pregnant with my first when I wasn't trying so I know I can get pregnant but for some reason my temps drop and I still haven't gotten my period. All BFN every test! I'm so lost and confused. Thanks in advance for advice or help!

I am sorry I don't know much to advise you very well with. I suspected I had low progesterone while TTC my first so I supplemented with OTC progesterone cream. However, the cycle I did end up conceiving my first I had stopped using the progesterone cream so I don't know if it helped or was necessary or not :/ Will your provider be doing a blood draw or anything to see if you've ovulated?


AFM - today I am about 4DPO based on OPKs and symptoms...I have been having some symptoms since O day so I am hoping that is at least a good sign that I actually O'd! I want to start recording my BBT again once I get a new thermometer because not knowing "for sure" is hard for me to deal with lol. Symptoms include an acute sense of smell (I keep smelling feet everywhere I go), feeling a bit bloated, fatigue (not too unusual I suppose), and lots of twinging a crampy-ness.

Lots of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Huggles

Ooh holding thumbs lilac!


----------



## FTale

ttcforbaby2 said:


> I am having the same issues. I stumbled upon this site whilst Googling my problems and they seem to match everyone else's. I have very low progesterone which makes me believe I didn't ovulate this cycle. If anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it. I started with Provera 5mg since I hadn't had AF in 7 months. Then I got my "withdrawal bleed" from that and I took Clomiphene Citrate 50 mg curing CD 5-9. I had a temp spike that I thought signaled ovulation on CD 12. My temp rose for 3 days afterwards and then dropped very low below the coverline according to my BBT. I don't know what happened, if I did ovulate why my temps dropped. I am believing it has to do with low progesterone. Does anyone know how to fix it? What I can do to remedy the situation? I am TTC #2 right now and got pregnant with my first when I wasn't trying so I know I can get pregnant but for some reason my temps drop and I still haven't gotten my period. All BFN every test! I'm so lost and confused. Thanks in advance for advice or help!

Anything that helps you ovulate will cause a rise in temp that wouldn't normally be there. Your temp should drop again just before you. Typically after the last day of clomid you count 5 to 8 days till you actually ovulate. All opks will read positive for a while. At least that is my experience. But a sustained temp will show you have ovulated.

Hang in there as the body can go through an adjustment period that is so annoying.


----------



## FTale

Lilac: 4dpo already??? Oh, yay, I hope you your bding caught the eggy. I am hoping to O tonight or within the next few days. FX for us!!

Disney: I hope all is well. I miss you. HUGS

Huggles: How are things going? Did you take anymore tests.


----------



## Huggles

All's good here so far. Didn't do more tests. Nearly went back for a third HCG test last Thurs as I had no symptoms all of a sudden for the first half of the week, but then certain banking issues required me to use my lunch break to sort those out instead of getting more blood drawn. Symptoms came back on Fri so I feel better and since yesterday (Tues) morning my nipples are mega sore (tmi) and super hard. Every time my arm brushes across my chest it's just really sore. Also getting the odd random bouts of nausea, but nothing bad. Exhasution also hit me again on the a weekend resulting in an 11 a hour sleep saturday night, followed by a nap on sunday (and yet here I lie at 2:50am unable to sleep after waking up at 12;45am...). Lower abdomen also feels slightly bigger/fuller?

Got my first scan in 2 weeks! (4 Oct)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, sorry I've been so rubbish at commenting on people's updates, but please know I'm reading a long and supporting you all.

Results are in and feeling a bit shocked.

On the surface bloods all came back in normal range but I do have a hormonal imbalance, not sure which yet waiting on a call from the Dr.

And I have a bicornuate uterus which has never been noticed before, hopefully it doesn't cause a conception problem but can cause other problems down the line.

Hoping to get the ball rolling balancing my hormones out. We're still trying this month but it's cd20 for me and I'm yet to see a positive opk so definitely feel like things are not working right. Trying to be optimistic that the dr thinks the hormone thing is an 'easy fix'.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: That is awesome news. I know how it can be with hcg fluctuatations. Keeping you in my prayers.

FX: How was your uterus misses? I figured it was some thing you were born with not obtained through giving birth for instance... I really hope they can get your hormones in balance. I wonder what they are though. Hope its nothing too troubling to fix as far as meds. FX for trying this month with an O soon.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I have no idea how it was missed! Yes it is something I was born with and hopefully as things were ok with ds it won't be too much of a problem. But I'm intrigued to find out which hormones are up the creek.


----------



## LilacPetal

FTale: thank you! Much baby dust to you!!

Huggles: oh man I sooo remember the exhaustion, basically if I wasn't at work I was sleeping lol. That's so exciting to have a scan soon :-D 

FX: I hope you get your results very soon, I find it so nerve wracking to wait on test results :|

AFM - I'm afraid I might be coming down with something :-( I've been totally drained and exhausted today. I've got some sinus pressure and dizziness which I think are related. Then I took a 2 hour nap with the baby today and was still completely exhausted when we woke up :/ At dinner I was hungry but then nauseated once I started eating. I was telling my sister how I was feeling and she said a nurse at her work said a flu is already starting to go around so now I'm anxious I've caught it  Yesterday I was thinking I might have a UTI because I had frequent urination but not much when I went to the bathroom but that's better today. I'm really not a hypochondriac lol...just anxious! OH! And I've been FREEZING, my hands and feet have been so cold. That could be the recent change in the weather but it's also a distinct PMS symptom for me.


----------



## Huggles

Fx - sorry to hear they've picked up a hormonal imbalance but also good in a way as it might help them treat it so you can fall pg again soon. I hope it's an easily treatable imbalance - will be interesting to hear the proper results.
What is a bicornuate uterus?
Scary that they missed it in the past, especially with you having gone through an entire pregnancy where they should have been looking at things like your uterus!

lilac - so sorry to hear you're feeling so rotten. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Lilac: I'm so sorry you are feeling bad. We can only hope its your body preparing for pregnancy and not the Flu. Feel better, HUGS


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ladies, having a rough day feeling like all the air has been knocked from me. The Dr has come back to me saying I have Polycystic ovaries, I'm not sure if it's just that or the syndrome apparently there is a difference. Suddenly feeling like my ds is a miracle baby, and don't know if we'll get that lucky again.


----------



## Huggles

So sorry to hear that fx. :hugs:
I didn't know there was a difference.
Has he discussed options like metformin etc?
My sil had/has PCOS - they tried unsuccessfully for a baby for I think about 5 years. Finally went on metformin and fell pg fairly quickly. With second kid she stopped breastfeeding, went on metformin and was pregnant one month later!

Obviously it doesn't always work for everyone, but it does seem to help.

I really hope he has some options for you to try.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Next appointment is Monday to go through options.

Thanks for the hugs and positive story about the Metformin Huggles.


----------



## FTale

FX: I'm sorry. Cystic ovaries suck. I don't remember exactly but years ago an RE mentioned it to me but I've never taken anything for it and no one has said anything since. I mean I've had them both scrutinized like crazy. Maybe they were wrong but I do have trouble ovulating. I only ovulated this cycle because I was on 50mg of Clomid.

I really hope your doctor provides good options on Monday.

Huggles: Hi :flower: Hope all is going well.

AFM: I ovulated at some point this month. I had a progesterone of 31 either 4dpo or 2dpo. My temps didn't coincide with my ovulation pain at all. I'm seriously in limbo as to when it happened and if we inseminated on the right days. My husband agreed with me that I should take my progesterone suppositories anyway. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Huggles

Holding thumbs for you FTale. That's great that you did ovulate. Hopefully there were some swimmers around at the right time.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks ftale, feeling like the other Dr sucked a bit not speaking with me personally and then it felt like fate she no openings so seeing someone different on Monday. I just need to know there are next steps from here, dr google is not helpful in the slightest!

Praying for you too! I've found just recently opks, ewcm and pains have not really matched up either. I really hope you have good timing though.


----------



## CaliCai

Hi I'm New to the site and looking for feedback advice & anything else I can get lol. Well just to sum up my story I'm ttc for baby#2 Son will be 7 Years old in a month & was on depo for about two years, I got off depo in October (last shot was July 2016). Started having AF in December 2016 (cycle days are about 25-27 days, it fluctuates) So last month DH & I started ttc & bought OPK tests & Preseed well I guess we did something wrong & AF Still came to visit. This month we didn't use anything no OPK or Any Type of fertile aids & today im 3 dpo according to 3 different mobile apps I use to keep track of my AF & I have very sore boobs like the side bottom & Nipples are extremely sore to touch (something of which I've never experienced before) & They hurt when i get up from laying down or when I take my bra off and my bras Aren't tight. I have 12 days Til AF shows & My CM is thick but wet slippery kinda and white with no smell (sorry if this) My Back hurts like hell and earlier today while using the reStrom I seen some light pinkish color when I wiped. I then went "up there" & checked & seen it in my CM.. When I took a shower later tonight I checked again & nothing back to the clear almost off White color. I'm not trying to psych myself out because last month was a disappointment but has anyone experienced anything like this


----------



## LilacPetal

Huggles: thank you so much for the well-wishes :hugs:

FTale: thank you so much :hugs: Fx'd that you caught that eggy!! :dust: 

fx: I'm so sorry your results are so stressful for you and obviously not what you were hoping for :-(:-(:-( I really hope the other Dr. is more helpful than the first :hugs::flower:

Hello CaliCali! I'm sorry you're having some frustration - I am also a bit confused about what my body is doing this cycle. I had a bit of pink streaking in almost EWCM this evening but nothing since. I can't recall if I've every had this before for sure or not so I'm not sure what to think. I didn't have any type of IB with my first and I imagine it might be a bit early to be IB for you? My boobs hardly ever get sore so I can't say much there either, sorry :(

AFM - I am 11DPO today and expecting AF tomorrow or so, but I'm still feeling a little irregular so I could be wrong/off. Thankfully I never ended up getting sick so I don't know what all that was about! All this last week I've been very crampy. Sunday, Monday and today all felt like AF was coming on and I had to keep checking in the bathroom but aside from a tiny amount of pink streaking in a bit of EWCM this evening she hasn't shown yet. I am a POAS addict through and through but they've all been stark white BFN :(

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Huggles

Lilac, sorry you've been getting bfns. Holding thumbs it might still turn positive. I tested for the first time at 14dpo and only got a super mega faint line after the full 5 Min was up. Holding thumbs it's still just too early for you.


----------



## FTale

Welcome Cali:flower:

I was on deposit back in 2015 only had two shots. Spotted the entire time. Hated the stuff. I didn't get a regular AF til December 2015. When I didn't my boobs about fell off they were so painful. That shot will do a job on your hormones. I've been trying since August 2016 to get pregnant and no dice. Some women have no issues after Depo though.

You sound like there is plenty of progesterone in your body. Hopefully you caught the eggy.

Lilac: I am super sorry about the bfns. Rotten sticks. You still have 4 more days of testing, right? I know I'll be testing until i get a bfp or AF shows. Hope is contagious. :)


----------



## Huggles

Yeah, depo really does do weird things. I was on it for about 4.5 years, got my first attempt at a period 9 months later, with first proper period 12 months after I stopped the injection. Fell pg in second month of trying.
Went on again 6 weeks after my son was born. Was only on it for 15 months roughly, spotted the whole time, and now it's taken me 4 years to fall pregnant this time.


----------



## CaliCai

LilacPetal, Thanks for the feedback I thought to myself it'll be to early for IB however if I happened to ovulate sooner than the mobile app says it's possible but highly unlikely cause it almost never happens. Also only one Boob is sore this morning me and DH BD Last night & it magically stopped hurting.. Idk what my body is going through. 

FTALE, I'm hoping there's enough because we're so ready to have a baby and I'm a twin so I'm hoping this time around I get two bundle of joys at once.

Huggles, 4 years wow, that makes me wonder maybe I should've gotten off of it sooner. I hate that the doctor doesn't tell you everything you need to know about those shots. 

But update on today, one Boob sore, have gas, stomach a little crampy. Maybe bc I ate spaghetti with a bit too much cheese. Who knows. 
Also DH & I Didn't BD Everyday this time we did every other day to days. 
11 Days Til AF shows.


----------



## LilacPetal

Thank you ladies for the encouragement :hug: I have short LPs and I woke up to the :witch: this morning so it's CD1 again for me. I hate cycles with crazy/uncomfortable symptoms throughout the whole TWW :cry:


----------



## Huggles

So sorry lilac.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Really sorry af showed up lilac, hugs x


----------



## FTale

Lilac: Booo...Sorry AF showed. :hugs: Well, maybe you two can plan out stealing away some weekend hours to bd next cycle if O falls on the right date. Please stick around even if you just lurk. I want to know how you are doing and cheer when you get that bfp. :happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I'm having a weird day. Cd29 and I woke up to really watery gush of cm, now it's turned to ewcm. After all the bad news and other diagnoses this month I stopped using opks I don't remember which day, but I still hadn't seen a really dark positive, a few were pretty close. I assumed with the pcos that I'm not really ovulating and you can't trust them as lh levels are often high with pcos.
I can't believe I'm Oing now, if I am then this is THE most screwed cycle I've ever had. Guess it could be possible that all the upset and stress has delayed O :(

Also my cervix is high soft and medium to open.

Do I get dh to come home now?!!


----------



## Huggles

Omg mummyduck, it all sounds very confusing!


----------



## FTale

Huggles: 4 years is a long time indeed. I don't know if that is my fate. I hope not but it is what it is an you adapt anyway you can. How are you feeling? When is your scan?

FX: Girl, this has been one screwed up cycle for both of us. I'm waiting for AF or a bfp. I'm ready to be done with wondering 'wth is going on.:hugs:
Jump on DH though. That is never a bad idea :thumbup: 

AFM: I have an IUI planned to take place next month. It was a spur of the moment thing that just happen to fall in place financially. I am going to do it and pray for the best.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I think I'm going with a possible gear up to O, I may not actually O...hence the cysts. Either way I msgd dh to come home from work while ds was still napping ha ha!! So we managed to bd! Loved to have seen his face at work.

Wow an iui next month ftale! That's a development, im SO hopeful for you. Everything crossed x


----------



## FTale

FX: HAHAHAH...I bet looked very happy!! I really hope you caught it right in time.


----------



## Huggles

Ftale I really hope the iui does the trick! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Mummyduck, your hubs must have been so happy getting a call to dtd :haha: always holding thumbs for you.

AFM, I have my scan on wed. I'm excited for the scan but the thought of telling people is really stressing me out. I keep having nightmares about it.
The matter gets complicated by the fact that so many facets of my life are interconnected, so people I'm not ready to tell might find out via other channels before I want them to. So it tends to be a tell everyone or tell no one scenario. But that now gets complicated too because ds is coming with to the scan on wed (that's how we plan to tell him the news - 'i think there's a baby growing in my tummy so we're going to ask the doctor to take a look and check') and so because of that I'm feeling more pressure to tell everyone this week.
It's school holidays this week and he's spending it with my mom. So no doubt Thurs morning he'll blurt out to her that there's a baby in my tummy. And I kind of feel like I should be the one to tell her, not let her find out via the grapevine so to speak. But then my brother also works there a fair bit with my dad so I'm worried ds will blurt to him as well. He'll tell his wife who'll tell her mother who will tell my work and blahblah blah.
And I just don't actually feel ready to share the news yet.
I'm sleeping over at my mom's on Monday, with ds, and so more or less decided that would be the best time to tell her, after ds is asleep. But it's before the scan which isn't ideal. But still, timing is probably good. But the closer monday gets the more I'm freaking out about it.

My original plan was to only get first scan at 10 weeks. That would have given me another 2 weeks before needing to tell. But I confused my months when booking my appointment and secretary said gyne was out of town at that time. Anyway, I then somehow landed up with an 8 week appointment instead.

I'm just an extremely private person by nature (and 99% introvert which doesn't help either), and I don't find it easy sharing things with people face to face. I even struggle to tell DH things that matter. So ya, announcing this is just really stressing me out


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles would you get another scan a bit later? If it was really stressing you out could you wait and take your ds with you to a later scan? It might give you a bit of breathing space. It's crazy how fast news travels!


----------



## Huggles

I will definitely be getting more scans, but I need to take him with to this one as the only person I could leave him with would be my mom and that would be really suspicious not giving her a proper reason .
Have an appointment at the paed for him the hour before at the same hospital so it's just too awkward not to take him.


----------



## Huggles

So I'm here at my mom's and just spent the last 2 hours chatting after ds went to sleep. Didn't find the right moment to share the news and also feeling nervous about the pg again and needing reassurance of scan so will wait until Thurs. It'll be a rush with dropping ds off before work but I have a cute idea (scan pic inside card with a note) so hoping that'll work ok.


----------



## Huggles

Came home from work today and was sitting on the couch with ds and told him tomorrow we can do anything in the morning, then in the afternoon we're going to a special childrens doctor to ask her why you're getting so many headaches, then after that we're going to another doctor to look in my tummy.
L: why?
M: because I haven't had a period in 2 months so I want to see if there's a baby in there.
L: if there is I'm gonna cry.
M: cry from happiness or sadness?
L: happiness, because I've been wanting one so badly!
<3 :cloud9: <3 :cloud9: <3


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's the cutest thing Huggles!!!


----------



## Huggles

One perfect little baby. Heartbeat 173bpm (he said it should be anything above 140). Measuring just 2 days behind which is awesome.
Ds was so excited and did a happy dance on the way back to the car :haha:
Gyne does a gender prediction using dates and ages etc and guessed girl. I also feel girl. We both guessed right last time so we'll see.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Congratulations Huggles!! Great scan picture! So glad your ds was happy about it having (maybe) a little sister.


----------



## FTale

Congrats Huggles!! :happydance: Perfect scan of your lil bean too.

I'm looking forward to seeing scans too but I have to get pregnant first...:haha:

I posted this in my October tww group as an update to my IUI situation:

Well My AF has not started but bfns still. I was expecting it today but looks like Friday will be it.
I saw the RE and she told me I was 40lbs too fat for them to do give me medicines/monitored IUI. I still can go some place else who will do an unmonitored IUI but I feel I need Clomid and properly time trigger shot so I am working on dropping the weight. :cry:

Meanwhile, I'm going to be taking 100mg of Clomid ( cd3-7), Vitamin D3 and Super B Complex (every day), Herbal Tea, and Castor oil packs (once my cycle ends up to Ovulation day). Progesterone after I ovulate.

Excercise is cardio 60 minutes each evening with Strength training 3 days a week in the mornings.

I guess nothing is a guarantee in life. So my hubby and I are going to keep trying on our own and work out to get healthier. Its up in the air if we will do IUI with RE in December but it would be great to loose the weight. :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm in a similar boat to you ftale, cd35 no sign of af and bfns yesterday. I think I Od late though so I probably shouldn't expect Af yet anyway. I want it to show up so I can start clomid too, although I was told days 5-9?? I wonder why that's different to you ftale? Maybe because I don't have a trigger shot? Will be given progesterone too and have a blood test cd23. Really wish af would hurry up so I can start this clomid cycle!! 

Sorry about the comments on your weight, good luck with the healthy changes. I've been really bad recently about getting to the gym, you've inspired me to go!! We can do this together ftale!


----------



## Huggles

Wow ftale, I can't believe they won't montior or medicate you because of your weight! It sounds like you have a wonderful exercise plan in place. I hope it helps with the weight loss you want.

Fx, I don't know much about clomid but perhaps the different days recommended are because you generally of later in your cycle that ftale does?


----------



## Huggles

Told my parents this morning. I wrote a card basically saying sorry I hadn't told them monday, I just couldn't find the words and that I chickened out and needed the reassurance of the scan, but now wanted to let them know that I'm pregnant. Told them how far and when I'm due (technically mid May but hoping to get to mid-April).. Then I put one of the scan pics in the card. I made a little flower posy of bougainvillea flowers from our garden.
Got there and told my mom I'd discovered it was grandparents day this past weekend so "happy belated grandparents day" and handed over the card and flowers. She didn't even know it had been and said thanks and looked like she was about to say goodbye (I was on my way to work, just dropping ds there for the day). I said "you kinda need to open the white one now" (ds had given her a yellow envelope as well with a birthday party invitation in it). She looked confused but said ok and went to the kitchen to put the flowers down. Opened the card, saw the scan and looked up confused saying "and this?". I just said "read the card". She looked close to tears and just kept saying "oh wow. wow. oh wow" over and over. My dad walked in at that moment and she just handed him the card and gave me a big hug and then looked at the scan pic some more. Then said congratulations. My dad also said congratulations and gave me a big hug and they both told me to take it easy. She said she was so surprised. I told her we were kind of too but extremely happy. I think she's still in shock :haha:

Now to tell my boss... Wanting to get that done today. will wait another 2 weeks I think before making a general announcement. Need to tell dh's sister + family this weekend.


----------



## FTale

FX: UGH. Have you started spotting yet? I looked at my chart and have three different possible O dates....ridiculous. I stopped progesterone on Monday regardless. I should have had a bfp by now no matter when I ovulated.

You can drink parsely tea to bring on your cycle. I forget all the details or just wait. I'm waiting because I figure I do enough to my body with trying to get a good O...LOL. I ususally O on cd12 which is why I start 3-7 on the Clomid. I need time to get as many eggs matured as possible because it happens so fast. With Clomid it makes me O cd14 - cd 16 :) By then I've got some mature follies.

I don't do any trigger shots since I'm not monitored.

I hope we get AF by the weekend so we can move on. I have to schedule 3rd day test for real this time as I also have to do my HSG...no choice. My dh wants to see what my egg quality is like and if my tubes are open before we IUI (now that its been put on hold). I have the Castor oil packs to help with my reproductive organs. Suppose to help detox it. We will see.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: :haha: I bet you shocked her!! I like surprising my mom like that. Well, catching her off guard with some thing super special that is.
:happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ftale any sign of af yet? Nothing her and still testing bfn. I thought I had 3 possible O dates but when I looked at my medical notes more closely, my lining was only 5.6mm on cd19 so I must've still been leading up to O a fair while away as I'm pretty sure it needs to be at least double that for an egg to implant. So now I'm thinking the ewcm on cd26 may be my best bet. So I could possibly be 10dpo, but more likely it's been anovulatory.


----------



## FTale

FX: AF showed up this morning. Very clotty, with old stuff and new stuff. I hope it gets heavier. I'm worried the Clomid killed my lining. Have to figure out how to make it thicker since I will be doing Clomid again.
Plus, I have a hsg scheduled and they won't do it if I'm bleeding or spotting still. 

Isn't it crazy? 3 different O dates..lol. I think mine ended up being CD 15 or 16. I'm just glad it's over.

Hope you get a bfp soon!!


----------



## Huggles

Ftale, could EPO maybe help with the lining? It should only be taken before ov when TTC though.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles my Dr told me I couldn't take the epo next cycle with the clomid....?? I don't know if it really does contraindicate or if he's just extra cautious or anti supplements.

Sorry af showed ftale, if it's clotty surely that's a sigh your lining was ok? I thought if it was light/pink it could mean a thin lining?

Anyway here's to moving on!


----------



## Huggles

I didn't know EPO and clomid couldn't go together. Never done clomid so only know what I've read on here from others using it.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles there seems to be conflicting ideas, which makes me think that no one really knows if epo interacts with clomid or not! And of course a Dr is likely just to say, no don't take it. Whereas some people think it's ok. I guess it just becomes a personal decision.

Still waiting for af here....now the longest cycle I have ever had. I can't help thinking I've developed these cysts in the last 18 months or so, never used to have these problems xxx


----------



## Huggles

It's so frustrating when your cycle messes you around. I hope you either get af it a BFP soon fx. Being in limbo just sucks.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Thank you for the EPO advice. I had been toying around with that idea but since I won't be able to get any Estrogen to take cd8 I might as well take some EPO. I have some at 1000mg a tab I'll probably take at bedtime. 

FX: I hope you can get AF going here soon. Is there some thing you usually do to kick start it if it is late without a bfp? And as far a the EPO is concerned, I've done some research and its trial and era. For some it works and others the side effects are too great.
I'm going to take my chances and hope for the best.:shrug:


----------



## Huggles

Ftale, 1000mg is the perfect dose. Just once a day and only between cd1 and ov day, then stop. 
I personally was worried about the mood effects of stopping suddenly so I had one 2 days after ov and 2 days after that and then stopped, (so 48 hours between doses), so kind of weaned off rather than the sudden stop. That was this last cycle when I got my BFP.

I'd done a sudden stop once before and the mood effects were horrific, although to be fair I'd been on it for a solid 12 months at the time and just ran out.

In may this year I had a sudden totally unexpected BFP but it ended almost before it began. I didn't know about not taking EPO after ov and so took it throughout, only stopping a week after getting my BFP (I'd already been spotting for a week at that point). Apparently it can cause mc as it can stimulate contractions! Whether that was the reason my bean didn't stick or if it was one of a host of other things I don't know. But I didn't take it again until my August cycle started, and then took it just the 2 weeks between af and ov. No bad effects when I stopped it that time.


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Yes, you are right about not taking it past O. I'm so sorry about your loss. EPO is known to do that. So far I took it before bed,and at breakfast then lunch time..shooting for 3000mg a day. I don't feel any different other than 'weeing' alot and feeling kind of 'randy'. I'm only cd4 so that is way strange. I don't have much of a period but I get the perfect amount I think...LOL. So on cd4 I'm spotting and by Friday I will be totally back to normal for my HSG.

I'm so looking forward Friday. :happydance: I can't stop thinking about it!
Scary movies and snuggling with my dh....:cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Is there a reason you're aiming for 3000? The naturopath that put me on EPO originally (for super bad moods) said no more than 1000mg per day.

We're going to a sleepover at the aquarium.on Saturday, it's been dubbed an 'ascarium sleepover' and we all have to dress up like it's Halloween (we don't really do Halloween in South Africa). My son is super excited.


----------



## FTale

Hi. Oh that is going to be loads of fun!!! What will you dress as?

I'm thinking 2000mg a day is enough. My bbt has been so nice! And I feel different just after three doses of epo. After the last day of Clomid my temp tends to be higher than 97.4 but not over 97.8 making it so confusing when temping. Usually anything over 97. 5 means I Ovulated.

Hoping the rest of my cycle temps are calm with a clear spike.

Are you feeling any sickness in the morning? Notice if you are growing faster?


HUGS EOE....Got quiet in here.


----------



## Huggles

I have no idea what I'm going dressed as. We don't really have much in the way of dress up clothes. I'm wanting to check if we still have our huge white flat sheet (it got used as a drop cloth for painting at some point so doesn't get used on beds anymore). Then I might just go as a ghost. Original :haha:
Ds wanted to first go as a pumpkin - he has a pumpkin mask. Then he decided a pirate, then a zombie. Then Steve from Minecraft (or maybe zombie and steve were other way around). We'll have to decide soon. At least most of those are fairly easy with what we have. No idea about dh - he's thinking like the Arrow or something (he's big into archery) but we'll see.

Not much sickness here. occasional short bouts of queasiness but they seldom last more than 10 min. Last week there were a few days when I had severe starvation though - like I just couldn't stop eating. I'd eat and 20 min later be majorly starving like I hadn't eaten in 20 hours! Thankfully that seems to have passed. I do feel like my middle is getting bigger. It's not that noticeable to see yet though but I wore my jeans with the button open and zip half down the whole of friday at work :rofl: (I did have a big hoodie over so no one could see). I'm just finding pants in general very tight.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm in complete disbelief but I think I got my bfp this morning!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0569.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> I'm in complete disbelief but I think I got my bfp this morning!!!

WHAAATTT??? WAIT. What did I miss? Because that is a BFP!!! :happydance:

What dpo are you on? Or do you even know....hahah OMG....!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

I think calling hubby home early from work, my hunch about ovulating late was right!!! That was cd26/27 and I'm now cd40 so *i think* 13 or 14 dpo!!! That's a complete guess and I really don't know, I'd run out of opks so I'm going by the ewcm I got that day.

Cannot believe it!!! I was waiting on af to go and pick up my clomid prescription and it never showed. So I thought what the heck, I hadn't tested for 2 or 3 days so thought I'd try again. I still have a frer in the cupboard, think I'll use tomorrow morning. Was nearly late getting ds to pre school because the line started to show!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Omg I just looked back through my threads, getting dh home from work when I had ewcm was cd29 so I'd only be 11dpo today!!


----------



## Huggles

Omw!!!!!! I totally see that! I'm so excited for you! :wohoo:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Huggles!! Sorry I totally hijacked the thread and didn't respond to your post.


----------



## Huggles

fxmummyduck said:


> Thanks Huggles!! Sorry I totally hijacked the thread and didn't respond to your post.

Ha, you totally deserve to! Such exciting news!


----------



## fxmummyduck

This was my frer this morning, but it was a second wee!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0570.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

Wow, clear as day!!! Yipee!!!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Huggles! With such an off cycle and craziness I was concentrating on af arriving to start clomid, so shocked doesn't cover it!!! Only thing that made me test was a metallic taste in my mouth and I hated my coffee in the morning, which is not like me at all.


----------



## Huggles

What CD are you in your cycle? I know you said you ov'd really late. How will you work out how far you are? From LMP or just taking 2 weeks before ov and counting from that?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Cd41 today, been working it out with an Ov date on cd29 as that's when I had the ewcm etc but really I probably won't get an accurate idea until a scan. But my lmp was 1st September so a crazy long cycle. Yeh so two weeks before Ov is like the 14th sept, so going by that the due date would be around 22nd June! &#128512;


----------



## FTale

Fx: Finally get to post again, WOWzers :happydance:
that is a might nice line your FRER. No denying that. Heck, that crazy long cycle was worth it. Good thing you got that extra bding in..LOL.. Who would have thought??:dohh:

HH9 Do you already have a good OB line up?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you so much ftale, I have an ob but I've only seen him once he seemed good though and I liked him better than another I saw. So I might stick with him and see. I'm away for 4 days in NC so will make an appointment when I get back.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Last test picture post, but I'm really glad it's getting darker. I guess I should stop testing now?!! Been waiting what feels like forever to see those lines though, I now have a poas addiction!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

13dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0589.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that is super dark!


----------



## FTale

I'll say...:happydance: I love looking at pee sticks. Even if it is so I'll know where to look when I'm testing....:haha:

So happy for you FX!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you ftale, I'm feeling very nervous after all the bad news re my uterus. Praying it sticks!


----------



## FTale

Fx: Praying baby sticks in there too. Plus your body is in baby mode now and will do everything to keep baby safe. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Definitely hoping for a long and healthy pregnancy for you fx!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Where are you at with everything ftale? How's the food/ exercise going?


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Where are you at with everything ftale? How's the food/ exercise going?

Well, everything is going well. Portion control with better food selection. My husband does low impact walk aerobics with me each day of the work week with a break on Sat/Sun. I feel stronger and have lost 4lbs. :happydance:

With my HSG done and ovulation this week some time I get to start trying for pumpkin soon. :winkwink:

You ladies have a nice weekend? We went to our first corn maze ever. Was there all day. My daughter had a ball. I'm looking forward to do it again already except doing a haunted one in the dark :happydance:


----------



## Pinkee

what up? I'm ttc #2 and I see this thread has had a good fair of baby dust being spread, mind if I join?


----------



## FTale

Pinkee said:


> what up? I'm ttc #2 and I see this thread has had a good fair of baby dust being spread, mind if I join?

Hi Pinkee!!!! Welcome to the group. 

We have a major bfp bug going around in here so this is definitely the place to be...LOL. Here for the long haul. So, if you get preggy you don't have to leave just keep chatting away. :flower:


----------



## Pinkee

I'll settle in.

I'm Alliah, former ltttc'er back at it for a #2 l.o.
first time around took us 4 years to conceive, husband has history of testicular cancer and lymphoma, I am diagnosed with pcos and anovulatory cycles. Starting on my 100mg of clomid tonight, seemed to do the trick for our dd so fx things move quickly for us this time around


----------



## FTale

Pinkee: Let's pray neither of us have to wait so long again. I've been at it for over a year but have faith it's only a matter of time.
I did 100 Clomid this cycle too. Waiting to ovulate. Hoping HSG didn't mess me up though. Any stress to the body will delay O.

FX!


----------



## Pinkee

Good luck FTale!
are you charting? opks?


----------



## FTale

Pinkee said:


> Good luck FTale!
> are you charting? opks?

Hi, yes, I am. I got what looked like two very ALMOST positives last and have been having some weird pains down there. I normally have bad O pains but that may be different after having an HSG so recently.

We covered last night just in case I do 'silent' ovulation this cycle. I am due to O today but it might come late. I feel so sluggish with the change in weather though. My motivation meter is having a hard time staying high....LOL

Is your hubby excited to be trying again?


----------



## Pinkee

he is.
oh my god I wish he was a blogger of some sort because this man adores being a dad. he's a stay at home dad and just wants like 4 kids, although I'm pretty sure this is it for us.


----------



## FTale

Oh, that is so adorable!! Hey two is plenty but I know how he feels wanting lots. I use to be that way but now I'm like God bless me with one more and I'm all good. My hubby is excited as well.

I'm so happy to have Halloween as a distraction for the up coming tww. Before the week is out I should O.

Have you been on any hay rides or pumpkin patches?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry for not commenting much! I have a house full of in laws, SO busy! Still reading along though. Hi Pinkee!


----------



## Pinkee

I live on the border of Halloween town. It's a giant cornerstone around these parts.

so tons of Halloween festivities. I've been to three pumpkin patches this month already and hitting up the final one this weekend. Halloween is also my favorite holiday so I've been pretty distracted as well.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry for not commenting much! I have a house full of in laws, SO busy! Still reading along though. Hi Pinkee!


----------



## FTale

Pinkee said:


> I live on the border of Halloween town. It's a giant cornerstone around these parts.
> 
> so tons of Halloween festivities. I've been to three pumpkin patches this month already and hitting up the final one this weekend. Halloween is also my favorite holiday so I've been pretty distracted as well.

OH HOW FUN!!!!! I was thinking I wanted to do another corn maze but thought it might be excessive but now I'm like 'what the heck'. I want to do another one and will...LOL.

FX: Its ok. :thumbup: Have fun with your in laws. :D


----------



## Babybum35

Hi can I join??
My dd is 2 in 6 weeks. First time around took 10 months and this is cycle 6 starting today. Stupid witch. We don't do opks or temping and with a bed sharing toddler makes dtd awkward so I guess it's more ntnp but we are hoping by the time winter ends I'll be preggers. I'd like a 3-4 year age gap anyway to help with the competition and give me more one on one time with each. I'll be 33 next month and dh is 35


----------



## FTale

Babybum35 said:


> Hi can I join??
> My dd is 2 in 6 weeks. First time around took 10 months and this is cycle 6 starting today. Stupid witch. We don't do opks or temping and with a bed sharing toddler makes dtd awkward so I guess it's more ntnp but we are hoping by the time winter ends I'll be preggers. I'd like a 3-4 year age gap anyway to help with the competition and give me more one on one time with each. I'll be 33 next month and dh is 35

Welcome Babybum :flower:

You are in the right place!! We'd love to have you join us. And yes, sleeping with a little one makes it hard to get that tww bd in but as long as you find a way at least one day out of the fertile window there is a chance.

Do you feel when you O or do you watch your cm to help give you an idea?


----------



## Babybum35

Ftal I have a rough idea and will sometimes get cm but dd still breast feeds 8-10 times in a 24 hr period so I think I might not be ovulating very strongly though my cycles have been regular since she was 6 months old. I had to have a d&c due to retaining placenta and that changed my cycles a lot.
Where is everyone else in their cycles?? A corn maze sounds fun.


----------



## FTale

Ah, yes, bf will make it a lil difficult but shouldn&#8217;t hender ovulation in full.
I&#8217;m not sure about the d&c though. I&#8217;ve had one done before but don&#8217;t know the effects on a lining.
It might not hurt to drive yourself insane some cheapie oaks.
I prefer free cause they are super sensitive even though this last batch I had was spotty on the lines...lol


----------



## Starlight32

Hi! Can I join? We just started very casually ttc for #2. Our daughter is 17 months. I'm
Very nervous for a second!


----------



## FTale

Starlight32 said:


> Hi! Can I join? We just started very casually ttc for #2. Our daughter is 17 months. I'm
> Very nervous for a second!

Welcome Starlight :flower:!

The more the merrier. So do you chart? Was it easy getting pregnant with your 17month old?


----------



## Babybum35

Ftal I actually have done opks before. I used them the last 2 cycles with dd and a few cycles earlier this year but for now I'd rather be able to lie to myself and say there's a chance than know for sure there's not.
Welcome Starlight 
Whole lots of nothing here. Dd has picked up saying ghosts (comes out goat) and the end picks up a book and goes to the end just to say it too &#128517;


----------



## Starlight32

FTale, no I've never charted. I got pregnant with my daughter right after getting off birth control. I'm not very experienced in TTC!

I guess we more decided to ntnp; I am very nervous about having a second. This month we only bd 5 days before when I think I'm going to o. I don't track but I'm pretty regular so I assume o is CD15.


----------



## FTale

Starlight: That makes sense if you are ntnp. And trufully it is less stressful. Especially if you are pretty regular with your cycle anyway.

Babybum: Hahahah...'goat' heheheh...I didn't learn till my DD started kindergarten that there certain letters they. Won't be able to pronounce til second grade even. Mine had the worse time saying 'truck'...yep:blush:

I personally put done the therometer and am now waiting to test next weekend. I want to just go in for a beta but ugh...not brave enough


----------



## Babybum35

I'm having a debbie downer moment. I am worried about the fact I'm 33 and overweight. I weigh 20 pounds more now than I did with dd and dh is worse. We credit it to having a stay at home job that barely keeps the lights on but does enough that we don't need additional work. It just means we are more lazy and unmotivated to do things and I know that is bad but between my kid not believing in sitting in a stroller the cost of gas and her age in general it's hard figuring out what to do. Dh and I were talking and we defiantly want more but what if it takes forever??? I don't want sticks to rule my life and neither of us liked timed intercourse but damn I hate the waiting. I know I should be reassured that it will happen given we had one naturally but it's already cycle 6 and at least 3 of the last 5 cycles were well timed for a lack of better term. It doesn't help that the next baby is our last and while no one knows we are ttc my mom mentioned a friend of hers just had another grand baby and she has said she's jealous but in 2 years she's not really initiated more than a handful of visits with my dd who is her only grad kid. To make matters worse my younger sister has fertility issues and may not have biological children so I have no one to talk to about my concerns. Any time I try I'm dismissed and I'm just worried best case senario my kid will be around 3-4 before a baby which means I will have plenty of one on one time with each but seriously what if it doesn't happen or everyone's pissed at me for announcing a bfp when my sisters struggling to get one? I told her early with dd but don't feel comfortable enough initiating that conversation to say anything to her separate cause of how she might react. 

In other news I agree ftale. The pronunciation of some words toddlers use is so stinking cute. Anyone here have a toddler who hand/arm flapped through infancy but wasn't remotely autistic? ? Dds been part bird since 8 months mostly when happy or excited I think she gets really restless but I don't know how to help.

Sorry for the long post vent. Good luck this month everyone and here's hoping this thread keeps up the good bfp vibe


----------



## FTale

Babybum: I'm sorry you are feeling this way. It is hard. I work from home 95% of the time too and keeping the weight off has become a mission. So easy to eat and not move. I read the uterus needs movement in order to keep the blood supply going down there. So I've been working my butt off during the week. Its been 13 or more cycles and I'm ready to see two pink lines already. If you two want another, then just keep trying and try not to worry about what others are doing or going through unless they are offering true support. It will bring you down otherwise. :hugs:

My kiddo did the rocking and head banging on things. But is not considered 'austic'. Only Aspy which is high functioning autism but they got rid of that part of the spectrum. Either way, watch her closely and I bet you see she grows out of it. Mine did. She use to have a tick with doing things 3 times too.

I hope you don't have to wait much longer. :hugs:


----------



## Babybum35

FTale said:


> Babybum: I'm sorry you are feeling this way. It is hard. I work from home 95% of the time too and keeping the weight off has become a mission. So easy to eat and not move. I read the uterus needs movement in order to keep the blood supply going down there. So I've been working my butt off during the week. Its been 13 or more cycles and I'm ready to see two pink lines already. If you two want another, then just keep trying and try not to worry about what others are doing or going through unless they are offering true support. It will bring you down otherwise. :hugs:
> 
> My kiddo did the rocking and head banging on things. But is not considered 'austic'. Only Aspy which is high functioning autism but they got rid of that part of the spectrum. Either way, watch her closely and I bet you see she grows out of it. Mine did. She use to have a tick with doing things 3 times too.
> 
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer. :hugs:

Ftale you rock. I know the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence and I agree weight loss or at least preventing weight gain is my mission too but it's hard. I'm sorry to hear you are on cycle 13. Here's hoping you have something extra to be thankful for at thanksgiving or maybe a Christmas miracle. I'm glad my toddlers not the only one with quirks. Not many people know what to say when she starts flapping....but it's also really cute....
What's everyone dressing as for halloween?? We are either gonna go doggy (dds fav) or cave baby not sure. Depends if the hand me down dog costume fits or not....


----------



## FTale

Our little one has decided she wants to be Puss n Boots. :haha:

We don't have anything for ourselves. We always mean to but then time sneaks up on us and nada....lol


----------



## homegrown21

We just started TTC for our 2nd this past month. We're letting nature take it's course, so not following temperatures, cervical, etc. I am following my period days and ovulation days, that's about it. Currently in the TWW, so very anxious and nervous. Experienced some cramping here and there, but it's so hard to NOT take a pregnancy test! I hope the best for all!!!


----------



## FTale

homegrown21 said:


> We just started TTC for our 2nd this past month. We're letting nature take it's course, so not following temperatures, cervical, etc. I am following my period days and ovulation days, that's about it. Currently in the TWW, so very anxious and nervous. Experienced some cramping here and there, but it's so hard to NOT take a pregnancy test! I hope the best for all!!!

Welcome homegrown :flower:

I hope you get a bfp soon so you don't have to deal with the dreaded tww.

Do you have issues with conceiving? If not, just going for the goal without the added stress of temps and such shouldn't be a prob.

What day do you think you ovulated?


----------



## FTale

How is everyone doing this weekend? I haven't heard from some of our older buddies in a bit.

Is everyone who is not preggers still ttc?

I'm personally thinking of taking a medicated break for November and December if we don't get a bfp by Halloween day. 

I haven't tested today. My temps are still up and rhr looks promising but stupid early bfn testing yesterday made me glum. :blush:

I think something happened because my heartrate shot up so high and is still higher than normal but dropping. I posted a pic of them..so hoping it means a bfp soon.

To those still waiting:dust: And Sticky dust to our new preggy buddies.:flower: Please chime in to let us know how you are doing.
 



Attached Files:







rhr.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starlight32

We are waiting for next cycle. One week until my cycle starts.


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome newbies

Ftale I'm sorry for the early bfn. That's hard to see. Hopefully your temps keep moving in the right direction. 

Afm we have a dental appointment tomorrow and have spent the weekend helping friends cut firewood. I am waiting to ovulate but we aren't tracking or expecting anything. My periods are regular but still spotty so I'm not sure if my hormones have regulated or not since we are still bf. Dd is 2 in a month and getting so big. It makes me sad.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome to all the new ladies. Wishing you all the best of luck with your TTC journeys.

FTale, keeping everything crossed for you. Bfns are horrible to see, but everything sounds so positive for you this month fx'd you'll see a BFP soon. Mine was still so faint the day after af was due (15dpo) that I very nearly passed it off as negative. 

12 weeks today for me!

Mummyduck, how've you been feeling? How're things going?


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi to all the new ladies! Hope your ttc journeys are short ones!

Heart rate increasing can be a good sign ftale, keeping everything crossed for you. Really hope you see a bfp soon!

Im ok, some issues with my ob office and general cultural differences in care that Im finding difficult but, you know, first world problems...

MS hit the other day, had one brutal day I missed a charity walk and ended up staying in bed. First scan around 8 weeks is booked for 13th November, Im so nervous I dont think Ill breathe until that is done.

Ill be following you all! Baby Dust!


----------



## Huggles

Fx your first scan date is the same as my stitch date!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles said:


> Fx your first scan date is the same as my stitch date!

Lets hope its a good date then!!! Is it a cervical cerclage? Have no idea of spelling or if thats even the right word lol!!!


----------



## Huggles

Lol, yes it is and that is the right word and spelling :thumbup:


----------



## Babybum35

Good luck fx. The first scans are the best. 
Good luck huggles. Not sure what procedure you are having done but it's stressful to go under the knife. 
Afm waiting to ovulate. Dh and I don't bd often and I guess with the exception of the first few years we slowed down a lot in that area. Before dd it was to prevent pregnancy and keep the spark and after dd it's cause there's no privacy and to keep the spark. It sucks though cause I really wanted to be preggers sooner rather than later. Anyway maybe this thread will be hopping with bfps soon


----------



## Huggles

Babybum, I have an incompetent cervix (ic) so they have to put a stitch in my cervix around 13/14 weeks into my pregnancies to keep it shut until I'm full term. Then they remove it for birth (although with my son I went into labour 4 days before the stitch was scheduled to be removed... )


----------



## FTale

I hope it will be hoping with more bfps soon too. :)
My hubby and I only go at it for conceiving sake...lol It is hard work with timing and positioning ...phew. If we can't make it work soon then once I'm a full 30lbs lighter I get IUI done early next year.

Huggles: sending you well wishes on your cerclage surgery.

FX: Prayers for a great first scan!!! :D


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks ftale, Im just a bag of nerves until I can see a baby in there and then start feeling proper movements.


----------



## msprincess

Hi ladies, can I join? Been ttc number 2 for two months now and just finished AF yesterday so this will be cycle 3. So glad to see all the bops and babydust to all the rest of us!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi msprincess!

So the nurse rang me with my test results, my hcg was 44,000 but my progesterone was low (they didnt give me a number) so I have vaginal pessaries. Also have a uti so on antibiotics. Feeling so up and down Im really anxious &#128543;


----------



## FTale

Welcome to all the new ttcers :flower:

FX: Congrats FX, that number is wonderful. Sorry about the UTI. Try to find relaxation where ever you can. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Awesome HCG numbers fx!
Sorry about the low progesterone and the UTI, but really glad they caught them both early so can treat them.


----------



## msprincess

Hello everyone,

FX I had a uti early on with DS too - don&#8217;t worry about it at all. It will clear up before you know it. Keep thinking positive thoughts.

That&#8217;s what I keep telling myself this month. Currently on cycle #3 and cd9 waiting to ov. 
How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## FTale

msprincess: I'm 13dpo and my temp crashed well below the coverline. I expect to start spotting tonight or tomorrow.

What day do you normally O? I'm a cd12 O pain but don't know that I actually O every time. I will be checking this cycle though with a progesterone check shortly after the O pain. My temp takes forever to rise too. I don't know why.


----------



## Babybum35

I'm sorry ftale. That's rough.


----------



## FTale

Good news! I got a scan appt. right now! A nice nurse got me in today so I could possibly do another round of Clomid if my ovaries look good. So I might not have to skip a cycle. Such a miracle.


----------



## msprincess

Oh Ftale so glad to hear about the scan! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
I usually ov around cd17-18 but last cycle ov&#8217;d around cd20 so no idea about this month. 

I am temping though and will start doing opks tomorrow maybe even though I known it&#8217;s early. Literally willing to do anything this cycle. 

Let us know how the scan goes! xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Great news ftale! Hope the scan goes well and you dont miss this cycle!!


----------



## Huggles

That's fantastic Ftale! Sorry your temps crashed so great you got a scan so quickly and might not have to skip a cycle.


----------



## FTale

Thank you all for the support.

My new OB put me on a six week medicine break until my ovary scan comes back better. The left ovary had multiple cyst with one blood filled one. The right one had it's usual cyst just sitting there lol. But he was very helpful and encouraging.

He was upset that the RE I saw told me I was too fat to impregnate for them. He is going to be of more help in that department going forward. I think he is willing to do IUI himself or steer me towards some one who will. But most importantly he stressed I relax for next six weeks.

AND that I have a thin lining. Only 4.5 at 13dpo. So I'm looking into acupuncture and Chinese herbs to help me relax and thicken my lining while I go unmedicated.

Sorry that what so long. I'll still be here trying naturally of course. :) Woohoo, no meds to remember to take..hahah


----------



## Huggles

So glad the new OB is so much more helpful and supportive.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sounds like this ob is much more interested in helping you!! Try and relax and enjoy the med free break. 

Ftale my lining was only 5.6mm on cd19 the month of my bfp, looks like I was only just starting to mature some follicles as I didnt O for another 10 days.


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Sounds like this ob is much more interested in helping you!! Try and relax and enjoy the med free break.
> 
> Ftale my lining was only 5.6mm on cd19 the month of my bfp, looks like I was only just starting to mature some follicles as I didnÂt O for another 10 days.

WOW!!! What a save that was. I never really pay much attention to mine.

And yes, this doctor is the first out of many to actually care. At one point he didn't want the name of the doc (not that I had offered it) who said I was too fat but by the end of my visit he mentioned about eventually learning who it was so he could call them and so forth HAHAHA

Talking about having some one on your side for a change. :happydance:

I actually scheduled my acupuncture too!! They were so sweet and know my situation. Looking forward to finding out what herbal goodies they have for me.

I hope everyone is doing okay and that you have a great weekend.:flower:


----------



## Incubus

We've just agreed to start trying for #2 &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

We have a 5 year old who was a surprise. I've been trying to talk him into it for months and he just came out with it, he wants another baby!! I'm excited &#128525;


----------



## FTale

Incubus said:


> We've just agreed to start trying for #2 ððð
> 
> We have a 5 year old who was a surprise. I've been trying to talk him into it for months and he just came out with it, he wants another baby!! I'm excited ð

Welcome and congrats on ttc#2!!

Do you have any plans in place on what you will be doing? Like temping, opks, checking cm..lol.. Excited for you!!


----------



## Incubus

FTale said:


> Incubus said:
> 
> 
> We've just agreed to start trying for #2 ððð
> 
> We have a 5 year old who was a surprise. I've been trying to talk him into it for months and he just came out with it, he wants another baby!! I'm excited ð
> 
> Welcome and congrats on ttc#2!!
> 
> Do you have any plans in place on what you will be doing? Like temping, opks, checking cm..lol.. Excited for you!!Click to expand...

No plans! Will just see what happens for the first few months I think &#128522; With K being a surprise baby it's our first time actually ttc.


----------



## FTale

Awww...well, hopefully you will get preggers right away. Have fun with it!! :dust:


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome newbies I hope you don't have too long a wait.
Ftale I'm glad you don't have to wait. Stupid doctors think they know everything and I'm sorry someone said you were too heavy. I'm sure most of us have extra pounds we'd like to get rid of but it shouldn't get to decide or have anything to do with getting pregnant.
Afm I'm learning to speak toddlerese. I don't understand half of what dd says but what I do understand is super cute. I'm hoping to start potty training in the next few months but she's still not showing all the signs of readiness so I am not sure when I will start. I hope everyone has a good week. I think I'm gonna take a break. My dh doesn't give it up enough for me to have a good chance and I might just put ttc on hold till dd is potty trained so good luck


----------



## msprincess

Ftale, enjoy the break - sometimes we need it to just to refresh and recharge. Hope its helpful for you. :flower:

Nothing new to report here- on CD11 waiting to Ov which hopefully should be next week. When you have long cycles ttc drags out even more.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi everyone can I join :wave: 
We were going to start ttc next month but managed to convince OH to start this month instead :D I've bought some opk's so will see how it all goes. 
Feels exciting to be trying this time round but also a little nervous- our son was a surprise so this is all new to me!


----------



## Incubus

vickyandchick said:


> Hi everyone can I join :wave:
> We were going to start ttc next month but managed to convince OH to start this month instead :D I've bought some opk's so will see how it all goes.
> Feels exciting to be trying this time round but also a little nervous- our son was a surprise so this is all new to me!

Sounds like we are in the same position &#128522;


----------



## FTale

Welcome Vickyandchick:flower:!!

Sounds like you are indeed ready!!! 

:dust:


----------



## msprincess

Hi ladies! 

How is everyone doing? 

As for me I seem to have ovulated on cd13 when I always ovulate on cd 17-18? Lucky that I just happened to use an opk on cd 13 and it was quite strong, so I waited a few hours and did another and sure enough it was positive! We have been dtd every day anyway just because but the early ovulation has really confused me as I usually have a 32-34 day cycle :shrug:

My temps have also risen so maybe I have indeed ovulated early this cycle. Really weird. If I have then apparently that must make me 2dpo :shrug:

I guess I've just gotta wait and see what happens with this cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing great :flower:


----------



## Incubus

I've purchased some opks, I want to see if I'm actually ovulating as I had the implant removed a few months ago. Think I got them too late for this cycle so will start with them again next month!


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies
I'm still here. Just recovering from acupuncture and a horrible head/neck pain I have going on.

I pick up my chinese herbs on Monday to go along with the acupuncture. But I don't see myself doing anymore acupuncture soon as it is expensive along along with the herbs. Lest hope one session of acupuncture and 15 days of herbal tea does the trick. I'm still in Pain and it was on Monday. My husband says it mush have been a deep tissue one.

I'm taking off on vacation in a few hours and won't be back till Monday. I'll check back as often as I can.

FX for ovulation and symptoms..:happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Had my NT scan yesterday. The sonographer detected heart issues (everything else was perfect). Got scanned again today by specialist doctor, 1.5 hours. Very thorough. Heart defects are multiple and very severe and not possible to fix or to live with. Now we have to face termination. There is zero chance of a happy outcome with the complications as they are. Going to see gyne tomorrow to discuss.

I'll probably take a break from this group for a bit. Just need to clear my head. Wishing the rest of you all the best of luck with TTC and mummyduck, hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.


----------



## Babybum35

Huggles said:


> Had my NT scan yesterday. The sonographer detected heart issues (everything else was perfect). Got scanned again today by specialist doctor, 1.5 hours. Very thorough. Heart defects are multiple and very severe and not possible to fix or to live with. Now we have to face termination. There is zero chance of a happy outcome with the complications as they are. Going to see gyne tomorrow to discuss.
> 
> I'll probably take a break from this group for a bit. Just need to clear my head. Wishing the rest of you all the best of luck with TTC and mummyduck, hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

Oh huggles. I am so very sorry you have to face this. I will have you in my prayers and I hope you find peace and comfort eventually


----------



## fxmummyduck

Huggles Im so shocked and sad to hear your news. Im so very sorry. Youre in my thoughts and I hope you have plenty of support.x


----------



## FTale

Huggles: I am so sorry. I'll get be praying for you and your family


----------



## msprincess

Huggles I am so sad to hear about your news. I will be keeping you in my prayers and thoughts x


----------



## vickyandchick

Huggles I am so incredibly sorry, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and sending love to you and your family :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Had my scan today, baby measured 8+5 with a heartbeat of 179.


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Had my scan today, baby measured 8+5 with a heartbeat of 179.

Congrats!! Good to hear baby is doing well. :flower:


----------



## msprincess

Congrats! That&#8217;s great to hear! xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations fxmummyduck! That's fantastic news :flower:


----------



## Babybum35

Congrats fx. Hope things progress well for you.


----------



## FTale

Well, I am doing the ovulation thing tonight. At least it feels like it. I had fertility acupuncture last Monday and today I was suspose to start my Chinese herbs but am afraid to. They were not clear at what point in my cycle I was suppose to take them. Its 14 days worth.

So, 14 days leading up to O or 14 days after O. I called the lady at the front desk and her chinese was so thick she didn't even understand what I was saying'ovulation'. Had to spell it out for her. She then relayed it to the actual acupuncturist. She came back on the phone and said 'Yes, you can take it'.

:dohh:

That was not very reassuring. My hubby and I are concerned. We think we will wait and try it upon the start of my next cycle IF it comes. We were not trying to hard this cycle. Just went at it when we wanted.

No meds at all so lets see how long this cycle lasts. Kind of scared of getting my period in 10 days. But need to get regulated.

What cd is everyone else on?


----------



## LilacPetal

Huggles I am so, so sorry to hear this. Much love to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## LilacPetal

Gosh it feels like forever since I've been able to post here, I'm sorry to have been so flaky. This past year has been _rough_. We are finally just starting to settle down and get back on our feet so I am praying hard that everything can just go smooth and peacefully for a while now. Ever since the end of July we have not had our choice of BD "sessions" (for lack of a better word, my brain is fried) so it was difficult to actively TTC these past 6 cycles...

This last week we moved to a new state, it's only about an hour away from where we lived before so we're both still working there and commuting until we are financially able to transfer closer to our new home, probably until the end of next summer.

I started working again at the end of September, just weekends so that DH can watch the kids instead of paying for childcare. So far it's not too bad but I miss the baby of course. And that commute :nope:

I'm sure the stress of this last year is playing a big part but my stepdaughter has been acting out just terribly this last month or two. This has caused me stress to the point I have broken down and started seeing a counselor to try to sort my feelings. It's been challenging since the beginning with her (since she came to live with us full time four years ago) but her behaviors have gotten out of control lately and I don't know how to deal with them.

DD is 13 months now and _such_ a toddler! She walking all around and cutting teeth like crazy. She still loves to eat and doesn't sleep through the night :/ 

Sooo, I am still completely shocked here. I was driving home from work on Sunday night and thought "hey my period is due the beginning of this week I should POAS when I get home just for fun" and I had 2 or 3 ICs left. Well I dipped the stick and threw out my pee and got ready for bed. I looked down at the test and whispered #$%^ [email protected]*& to myself, then I called DH into the bathroom to ask if I was crazy and seeing things - :bfp: He saw it too, not dark but not faint either! I couldn't believe and still hardly can. I am 3+3 today, no idea how many DPO - when I did BBT last time (TTC DD) I usually O'd around CD 11. We dtd on CD 8 and CD 14 this cycle (had a hotel room both times lol) so I am guessing one of those? CD 8 seems so early but CD 14 seems way too late and there's no way I would have got a line that dark on 9 DPO... I don't know, I so surprised and confused.


----------



## msprincess

Ftale - yay for ovulation! Let's hope you won't need the herbs at all anymore!

Lilac- wow! Congrats - that's amazing to hear! H&H 9 months x

As for me - I'm currently on cd22 and either I'm 9DPO or 6dpo as different apps are giving me different dates but I'm sticking with fertility friend which has put me at 9DPO. Itching to test but trying to hold out. Sending babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## FTale

Lilac: Congrats!! HH9!

Msprincess: Hold out! LOL...I think it would be worth it. Reflecting back on past cycles, testing early killed my hope. A surprise BFP or AF is what I'll do going forward. I'm even putting down my thermometer after Friday. Bbt always clues me in...lol

Sending you baby dust!!!


----------



## Starlight32

CD10 here. Still early because I think I'll ovulation CD15 but we BD in case it comes early. Later this week BD may not be able to happen because of other plans in the evenings!


----------



## mdscpa

Can I join you ladies? <3


----------



## msprincess

Hi to the new ladies! 

10dpo and I took your advice Ftale and didn't test. I'm really nervous this cycle - I don't know why :shrug:

I had another temp spike this morning but I just feel too scared to test and I'm normally a POAS addict lol.

Wishing we all get our bfps soon! :flower:


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> Can I join you ladies? <3

Hey Lady!! Come on in!!:flower:

How are you feeling? I was following you on the boards but it gets so crowed in there its hard to keep personals going..lol


----------



## FTale

msprincess said:


> Hi to the new ladies!
> 
> 11dpo and I took your advice Ftale and didn't test. I'm really nervous this cycle - I don't know why :shrug:
> 
> I had another temp spike this morning but I just feel too scared to test and I'm normally a POAS addict lol.
> 
> Wishing we all get our bfps soon! :flower:

Oh, man. I don't know if I could contain myself. But you are doing good. Anything past 9 dpo and I'm good. I start testing the moment the egg is supposedly fertilized. Not this cycle though. I'm determined to wait. I think I will get goodies I can only eat if I don't test...lol

I hope you get a bfp glaring at you when you do test.

The earliest I can test and get a bfp is like Thanksgiving. I do not want to ruin that at all with a bfn. So I'm waiting till the 28th...eeek. So far away.


----------



## FTale

So, my temp is doing whatever it is up too. Most curiously is my rhr. Its is high! It is normally only this high around 7dpo? I've barely ovulated. Well, I hope I ovulated. I still have till Monday to find out. That's when I plan to test my progesterone. I'll find out the next day what it says. With no Clomid to ensure ovulation there is no telling if I will or not.

I'm trying not to symptom spot but I noticed my bbs don't hurt like they have the previous months. I get bad hormonal tenderness in the nipple area and just beneath the front. It usually really picks up on 3dpo. But noticeable from the moment I ovulate. Anyone get that?


Anyone traveling for Thanksgiving? We are going to stay home and be complete foodies and slouches for a change....hehe..just the 3 of us.:blush::blush:


----------



## mdscpa

Princess - hope that means you're progesterone is having the next increase usually happens when pregnant as it usually drops from 10dpo. With DS i had the spike at 11dpo afraid that it was a fluke so waited til 14dpo when i POAS. FX you get a :bfp:

Ftale - I've been wondering where you've been & even check your chart daily :haha: Had to find a thread where i can be more open, personal stuff wise. I love the ladies there but most just come and go. I'm doing good btw just waiting when I will O. The waiting never stops. :rofl:


----------



## msprincess

Ftale everytime I go to reach for the test I get scared of a bfn so I just leave it. I guess because I'm super emotional these past few days. 

My gosh 28th does seem far away but at least you don't have to stress about it for a while. Your chart looks good - nice temp spike :happydance:

Hope you get a BFP too hon xxx


----------



## FTale

mdscpa: Yeah, I had to take a break then went on vacation. I didn't think anyone would miss me..hehe. I'm still on traditional med break but did acupuncture and waiting to drink my chinese herbal tea till next cycle if not pregnant this cycle. I feel different this time around with my body doing it own thing. Not use to it. The acupunture did do some thing to my circuitry down there. My 'spell button' doesn't like to be pressed anymore but regular bding is awesome!! I don't know how I feel about this but I was having trouble after depo with 'feeling' anything with regular bd. Geesh, not anymore. :blush:

Oh, and please, feel free to talk about whatever you want in my thread. I'm very open and feel with ttc you have to be in order to 'get it all out' and not feel crazy wondering about stuff. And it helps for others to really 'know' how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

msprincess said:


> Ftale everytime I go to reach for the test I get scared of a bfn so I just leave it. I guess because I'm super emotional these past few days.
> 
> My gosh 28th does seem far away but at least you don't have to stress about it for a while. Your chart looks good - nice temp spike :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get a BFP too hon xxx

I need to borrow some of your bfn fear. :haha: I tend to turn off my fear and go with optimistic urge to see a bfp..lol...Annnnnnd its always been a bfn. :shrug: 

You have one more day really of waiting and then if you are sure about your dpo you are safe to test and get a for sure bfp with no squinting.

Oh, nerves...the nerves are kicking in.:happydance:


----------



## FTale

I so need to start getting ready for work and my lil one ready for school but the bed is so warm and outside is not. :wacko:

Lilac: When do you plan to announce? I'ms sorry if I missed that part. It was such a good read. I felt like I was reading a really good short story. Happy endings rule. 


Alright, gotta go, here's to making more Turkey Day Christmas presents :haha:


----------



## FTale

Starlight32 said:


> CD10 here. Still early because I think I'll ovulation CD15 but we BD in case it comes early. Later this week BD may not be able to happen because of other plans in the evenings!

FX you find a way to get at least one bd in before O day. I know it can be really hard some times. Just try to have fun with it whenever you can.:hugs:


----------



## msprincess

Oh believe me, I am a complete bag of nerves today :wacko:
I never have this fear but I spent the most part of yesterday crying so really not in the mood for a bfn today lol!
On another note, sounds like I need to be getting some acupuncture too if this cycle isn't it. The perks or side effects sound good ; )

Starlight - try and BD in the mornings if evening is not an option because the more BD right before ov the better your chances and also the day after ov just to be sure.

Mdscpa - really? I never knew that about the progesterone and temp spike- yikes it's making me want to test :haha:

With DS I got a BFP at 12dpo but didn't test before so hopefully tomorrow we shall see. Yikes pray for me ladies - I'm soo nervous! 

Wishing a BFP for us all :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

CD13: Still negative OPK and CM starting to get watery so a couple more days before my O.


Spoiler



​


No ferning today.


Spoiler
​


----------



## mdscpa

Msprinces - pregnant or not progesterone increases from 5-10dpo before it starts to drop if no fertilization or implantation occurred. So any increasing temps beyond is a good sign for me. Still it depends on your own pattern. The same reason why i always wait til af is due or late before i test. Or if i test early in the future i think i might test at 12dpo if temp will still be high.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## LilacPetal

I just started bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Starlight32

Lilac- how are you doing? &#128533;

I'm not going to test early. I think it's better for me mentally to wait until missed period. Of course I haven't even ovulated yet.. still trying to BD later on this week to even have a TWW!


----------



## FTale

:hugs:


LilacPetal said:


> I just started bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry:

Whuh??? Hey, what kind? Is it just spotting? or Brown blood? I hope it stops. Are you scheduled for a scan yet?:hugs::cry:


----------



## msprincess

Lilac - oh no! Do keep us updated - if it&#8217;s spotting then it may not be anything serious? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## LilacPetal

I'm still bleeding and it's turned into what my period is like so I'm not hopeful. It started lighter and brownish red but now it's medium and bright red with small clots. The dr office had me come in for a blood draw and said they'd get back to me but nothing else. I'm completely devastated. DH thinks I'm being pessimistic and won't say it's a miscarriage until it's "for sure" but I don't have any doubts. I can be prone to negativity so it's good he tries to be positive but I'm sure it's over. It's amazing how many plans can be made in 3 short days... and then all gone like that. 

I'm sorry ladies, I feel so self-involved with my posts lately :(


----------



## mdscpa

Lilac :hugs:


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh Lilacpetal I'm so sorry :hugs: Do keep us updated on what your doctors office says xx


----------



## msprincess

Lilac :hugs:

Some people do get AF like bleeds during pregnancy, hopefully your doctor may have good news. Please do keep us updated - thinking of you :flower:


----------



## FTale

LilacPetal said:


> I'm still bleeding and it's turned into what my period is like so I'm not hopeful. It started lighter and brownish red but now it's medium and bright red with small clots. The dr office had me come in for a blood draw and said they'd get back to me but nothing else. I'm completely devastated. DH thinks I'm being pessimistic and won't say it's a miscarriage until it's "for sure" but I don't have any doubts. I can be prone to negativity so it's good he tries to be positive but I'm sure it's over. It's amazing how many plans can be made in 3 short days... and then all gone like that.
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I feel so self-involved with my posts lately :(

I'm sorry it seems like a normal AF. :hugs: I hope you can get a repeat blood draw to see what is going on. I'm so very sorry this is happening. In 3 days I think half my family would know already. The joy and excitement of getting pregnant is some thing we all are wishing for or experiencing. I really pray this is not a m/c. But if it is we are here for you, Lilac. My heart is caught in my throat for you right now...please let us know what your doctor says. Are you cramping at all? :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Huggles: Hi :hugs: I know times are really hard right now but please know we are thinking of you right now. :cry::hugs:


----------



## LilacPetal

So my bloodwork from yesterday came back at 5.9 :cry: so they're confirming a miscarriage. They said my progesterone was very low too but didn't give me a number. I've got an appointment on December 5th to talk with a doctor.


----------



## FTale

Lilac: I'm so sorry. :( I wish the news was happier. Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Lilac.... :hugs: <3


----------



## msprincess

So sorry to hear that Lilac :hugs:


----------



## vickyandchick

Lilac I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LilacPetal

You all are so amazing, thank you so much :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Ftale - i love how flat your temps are..... Are you temping orally or vaginally?


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> Ftale - i love how flat your temps are..... Are you temping orally or vaginally?

I'm temping orally. No Clomid or Progesterone suppositories usually have my temps looking like this. If I were on meds they would be climbing into the 98s giving me hope..lol

They drop around 8 or 9dpo and don't recover much unless I'm pregnant. Not testing till 28th or if I truly feel like something special is going on. Right now nothing going on to make me think I'm truly in the running.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## msprincess

Ftale really hope this cycle is it for you!

As for me 13dpo BFN and temp dropped this morning :(


----------



## FTale

msprincess said:


> Ftale really hope this cycle is it for you!
> 
> As for me 13dpo BFN and temp dropped this morning :(

Oh, rats, didn't realize you were that far along. I'm sorry. Are you sure about your dpo???? 

If you do not get a bfp this cycle, are you doing anything special next cycle?


----------



## msprincess

Somehow I ovulated really early this cycle going off my opks and temps. I usually ovulate cd17-19 and this time FF is telling me cd13 and it looks accurate. Temps are still quite a bit above coverline but bfn again today and I think I'm out this cycle :cry:

On a happier note - your chart looks awesome!


----------



## FTale

msprincess said:


> Somehow I ovulated really early this cycle going off my opks and temps. I usually ovulate cd17-19 and this time FF is telling me cd13 and it looks accurate. Temps are still quite a bit above coverline but bfn again today and I think I'm out this cycle :cry:
> 
> On a happier note - your chart looks awesome!

Thank you. I feel like I've had so many promising charts. I don't want to get my hopes up especially off my meds :coffee: but I sure could do with a miracle.

If you don't get a bfp soon, will you try to bd earlier this next cycle? I forget if you get alot of pre O signs or not.


----------



## mdscpa

Ftale, chart is promising FX it stays high til your :bfp:

AFM - temp still low so i'm glad i haven't O'ed yet..... BD starts tomorrow and will continue peeing on OPK and using scope. FX I did not screw up this cycle for taking EPO. Heard/read a lot in google that most women had late ovulation and I don't want to O later than usual.


----------



## FTale

I took EPO last cycle. I was on Clomid and EPO. I did ovulate late but it was more of like my body didn't do its gear up to O. It just lingered around then O'd pretty harshly.

I won't be trying EPO again..lol Not to say it doesn't work but I don't care for it. Heck, my uterine lining was thing too, I took it to help counteract the Clomid ability to thin your lining out.

I hope you O when you are ready.:happydance:

Thank you for the temp encouragement. I wasn't suppose to but I couldn't resist. It is really lingering around 97.90 my 98.17 was just a fluke from being under warm covers I should toss it but who cares. I feel out already. Finally starting to feel some thing last night and this morning CRAMPING. I wasn't feeling anything before. No super sore O boobs ..nothing.

Now, its like here comes the witch. I don't want to see her but she is coming :haha: Trying to stay light hearted so I don't fall to pieces when I start spotting. :blush:


----------



## msprincess

Yes definitely planning on more BD for next cycle hopefully. Still waiting on AF.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## FTale

I'm feeling pretty worked up over here. Cant totally explain it but my nerves are crawling like I'm pumped full of adrenaline. I had a small cup of sweet tea and its like I'm toast :wacko:

Aside from this feeling, gas has been my only other different symptom for this cycle.


----------



## mdscpa

So we haven't started DTD early this morning (1-3am usually) as we are so exhausted yesterday. DS even kept us awake so late at night. Another temp drop which making me anxious if this is my O drop. FX it's not. Only temp tomorrow would let me know if O occurred or not. Gonna BD for sure starting tomorrow. FF puts me on CD22 (Saturday) for O, so praying it is right like the last cycle.


----------



## FTale

MD: Your temps are def preparing for O. Have you ever tried the sperm in a cup method using a syringe? IVI? We do. Anyway we can get it in there. FX O continues to hold off for you.


----------



## mdscpa

FTale said:


> MD: Your temps are def preparing for O. Have you ever tried the sperm in a cup method using a syringe? IVI? We do. Anyway we can get it in there. FX O continues to hold off for you.


Never tried anything aside from normal :sex:... Hopefully it does and we aren't late. It's just odd that now I'm dry no CM at all when i should be having watery to ewcm already up until O... Really concerned now why I took EPO... We can manage DTD for up to 4-5 days starting tom but if I O later than that we're screwed. But maybe we can do every other day after that until FF confirms my O. I'm not ready for another anov cycle. :growlmad:


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> MD: Your temps are def preparing for O. Have you ever tried the sperm in a cup method using a syringe? IVI? We do. Anyway we can get it in there. FX O continues to hold off for you.
> 
> 
> Never tried anything aside from normal :sex:... Hopefully it does and we aren't late. It's just odd that now I'm dry no CM at all when i should be having watery to ewcm already up until O... Really concerned now why I took EPO... We can manage DTD for up to 4-5 days starting tom but if I O later than that we're screwed. But maybe we can do every other day after that until FF confirms my O. I'm not ready for another anov cycle. :growlmad:Click to expand...

:growlmad::hugs:...praying for a late O. Do you use preseed at all?


----------



## mdscpa

Finally, an almost clear CM still a bit cloudy but getting there and it's stretchable up to 1.5". So maybe I'm getting really close now. FX


----------



## Pinkee

Sorry for the hiatus I am back.
Cd2.


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Pinkee


----------



## FTale

Hey Pinkee:flower:


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi Pinkee :wave:


----------



## LilacPetal

How's everyone doing?

It's been seriously CRAZY busy here. Still moving boxes in and unpacking. Still sick with an awful cold. CD 13 and not much to report. 

:dust:


----------



## vickyandchick

Hopefully you're feeling better soon Lilac and you get everything sorted quickly:flower:

11dpo and got a faint positive, will test again tomorrow morning as period isn't due for another 2 or 3 days:dust:
 



Attached Files:







20171128_125443.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilacPetal

Congrats!


----------



## Babybum35

Congrats Vicky and I'm sorry lilac. Things are same same over here. Dd turned 2 yesterday and now we are preparing for Christmas so that's taking my mind off things. Though I will say dr. Google has me worried. It did take 10 cycles with Dd and this is only cycle 7 now but I've read about something called ashermans syndrome and I think I might have it. Essentially it's caused by d&cs which I had one after my dad's birth. It's characterized by shorter or lighter periods or not having periods at all after a d&c. Mine have still been on time but went from 5 days meum-heavy flow with a couple days spotting on each side and clots the first 3 days slowing down days 4 &5 to now being 4 days exactly light to medium flow. I've heard this is scar tissue in your uterus and while not super well known can be a cause of infertility or lead to mcs if you do fall. I'm getting my annual on the 12th of this month and I know it's a good thing I'm still getting cycles but seriously this can't be normal. I'm just not sure since dd still breastfeed 8-10 times or more in a 12 hour period it could just be hormones but I don't remember hearing about this though I do remember being told they weren't going to be super aggressive in the d&c and a follow up scan showed a small amount of blood still left so I don't know what to think. I'm rambling I know but I never thought I would have to worry about this


----------



## FTale

vickyandchick said:


> Hopefully you're feeling better soon Lilac and you get everything sorted quickly:flower:
> 
> 11dpo and got a faint positive, will test again tomorrow morning as period isn't due for another 2 or 3 days:dust:

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## LilacPetal

Babybum I'm sorry you're worried :hugs: I hope you get some good answers at your annual! Dr. Google can be such an insensitive jerk :(

Ftale so sorry to see :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Babybum35 said:


> Congrats Vicky and I'm sorry lilac. Things are same same over here. Dd turned 2 yesterday and now we are preparing for Christmas so that's taking my mind off things. Though I will say dr. Google has me worried. It did take 10 cycles with Dd and this is only cycle 7 now but I've read about something called ashermans syndrome and I think I might have it. Essentially it's caused by d&cs which I had one after my dad's birth. It's characterized by shorter or lighter periods or not having periods at all after a d&c. Mine have still been on time but went from 5 days meum-heavy flow with a couple days spotting on each side and clots the first 3 days slowing down days 4 &5 to now being 4 days exactly light to medium flow. I've heard this is scar tissue in your uterus and while not super well known can be a cause of infertility or lead to mcs if you do fall. I'm getting my annual on the 12th of this month and I know it's a good thing I'm still getting cycles but seriously this can't be normal. I'm just not sure since dd still breastfeed 8-10 times or more in a 12 hour period it could just be hormones but I don't remember hearing about this though I do remember being told they weren't going to be super aggressive in the d&c and a follow up scan showed a small amount of blood still left so I don't know what to think. I'm rambling I know but I never thought I would have to worry about this

I understand. I'm in the same worry pool. The doc said my lining was so thin last cycle. It explains why my periods are only 2 and a half days long..then occasional spotting until cd5. I see him agin in 2 weeks for a scan of my ovaries and lining. And he will see about how to start helping us get pregnant.

Till then, we are just enjoying each other without trying to may a baby for a change.

I hope you get some good answers at your visit. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

LilacPetal said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> It's been seriously CRAZY busy here. Still moving boxes in and unpacking. Still sick with an awful cold. CD 13 and not much to report.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry I missed this post. :hugs:

I hope you feel better and :thumbup: for doing packing work. I can take a whole year to unpack.

How are you doing?


----------



## LilacPetal

FTale said:


> LilacPetal said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> It's been seriously CRAZY busy here. Still moving boxes in and unpacking. Still sick with an awful cold. CD 13 and not much to report.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry I missed this post. :hugs:
> 
> I hope you feel better and :thumbup: for doing packing work. I can take a whole year to unpack.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Oh no worries! Thank you for the encouragement! This is our second move this year and since the baby is older now and on the run it is so much slower going lol. I just can't stand the disorganization though, it's driving me crazy and I can't wait until it's done 

I'm CD19 right now. I was supposed to have an appointment tomorrow to discuss the miscarriage and I was hoping to ask about getting my progesterone checked because I have SUCH a short LP but.... my car won't start!! It's way too far to walk, it's freezing cold and we won't have a chance to work on the car until Friday (pay day). I'm really anxious about having to cancel it. Otherwise I'm feeling PMS-y :-/

How are y'all doing??

:dust:


----------



## Babybum35

LilacPetal said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilacPetal said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> It's been seriously CRAZY busy here. Still moving boxes in and unpacking. Still sick with an awful cold. CD 13 and not much to report.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry I missed this post. :hugs:
> 
> I hope you feel better and :thumbup: for doing packing work. I can take a whole year to unpack.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no worries! Thank you for the encouragement! This is our second move this year and since the baby is older now and on the run it is so much slower going lol. I just can't stand the disorganization though, it's driving me crazy and I can't wait until it's done
> 
> I'm CD19 right now. I was supposed to have an appointment tomorrow to discuss the miscarriage and I was hoping to ask about getting my progesterone checked because I have SUCH a short LP but.... my car won't start!! It's way too far to walk, it's freezing cold and we won't have a chance to work on the car until Friday (pay day). I'm really anxious about having to cancel it. Otherwise I'm feeling PMS-y :-/
> 
> How are y'all doing??
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Lilac I hate moving so I think it's awesome you are getting so much done. As for the car trouble it feels like when you need it the most cars fail on you. When I was 8 months pregnant or so my cars engine broke and I had to spend a few weeks using public transportation. And luckily we were able to borrow a car from my bil that we kept a few weeks until after dd came when we bought a used car. It sucks they are money pits. But here's hoping you still get answers...
Afm I think I'm on 3 dpo. I need input though it's so weird. I found opks from when I was ttc my dd and figured I could use them to at least see if I was ovulating. I used them 2 months with dd and found u would get 3 days of 2 lines with day 3 super dark then on day 4 negative. I took them some earlier this year too and tested the same 3 days of lines but never super dark and calculated a 13 day leutal phase. I stopped taking them over the summer mostly because we aren't really in a rush and our bd was in consistent. So this cycle I got 5 days of lines with day 4 super dark which fell on Dec 2. We bd 2 days before my first pos and on day 4 so I know there's a chance so I decided to do another opk today 2 days after my last test and there's still a second line. I've never experienced this before and other than cold symptomsnothing has been different this cycle. I'm fairly certain I ovulated on the 2nd as I had some cramping and lots of ewcm later in the day and should mention these tests expired about 18 months ago so I'm not sure if that could give the extra positives. I would have expected blanks not multiple lines. Any thoughts???


----------



## FTale

Hey all. I'm here. Just chilling out. Tuckered out from another year of TTC. Zoning out but will still post to give encouragement and stalk y'all. Praying for some miracle bfps.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wishing you all the luck in the world ftale. x


----------



## flou

Hi ladies can I join you? Me and DH are ttc baby number 2. Bit of back history, started ttc baby number 1 back in April 2011. 2 miscarriages later and in March 2015 we had DS. The whole ttc journey was a complete rollercoaster but DS made it worth it. So in June this year we finally take the plunge to ttc baby number 2. By some miracle we actually conceived first time but I ended up miscarrying at 6 weeks. I really struggled emotionally dealing with my last loss. I was scared about ttc because of what had happened when trying of DS and I think the fact I had just got my head round the possibility of having another baby for it all just to end. Anyway we took a bit of a break and now we are back ttc number 2 and we are 2nd month in. I think ovulated yesterday so I am in the tww. Sending all you ladies babydust!


----------



## mdscpa

Flou - sorry about your loss. :hugs: FX it won't take that long to have your rainbow baby. Hope TWW isn't too bad to you. <3


----------



## flou

Im hoping the tww goes swiftly. We are quite busy for the next coming weeks - making sure we catch up with our friends and family before Christmas, so I am hoping that helps.


----------



## shradha

Hello ladies.....I have a 4 year old son and we were very happy with our small family. Sunddenly last week we decided to have another baby. So now my journey of ttc#2 begins but I am a bit worried as a lot has happened healthwise in these few years. I have thyroid and have put on weight and my cycles have become longer to 52 days. Dh has anxiety issues and diabetes. Things were different with ttc#1 as we both were healthy and my cycles were 30 days bang on. I dont know how long it may take. Sending all you ladies loads of :dust:


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome newbies. I hope your bfps find you soon. 

Ftale I feel you I know I am only on cycle 7 but man sometimes I feel like it will never happen. I go to the doc Tuesday so I will hopefully get some reassurance or a plan of attack. 
Good luck and happy holidays


----------



## FTale

Hey all

Good to see the ttc spirit still alive amidst so many trials. I think we can all agree waiting past ONE cycle is agony. Its just suppose to happen already.

I promise to be more active once Christmas has passed. I want to focus more on family and my faith instead of being so deep in sadness with the hurdles of infertility.

I hope you all have Merry Christmas though I will be back on here before then of course...hahaha So please post about what you are going through and man symptom spot away for me :thumbup:

Now....what in the world to make for Christmas dinner??? :haha:


----------



## flou

I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year as actual christmas day will be just the three of us. But imstill cooking turkey with all the trimmings. We are busy seeing my parents and the in laws around christmas. But the actual day is just us, even if we might be eating turkey for the next month after!


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year as actual christmas day will be just the three of us. But imstill cooking turkey with all the trimmings. We are busy seeing my parents and the in laws around christmas. But the actual day is just us, even if we might be eating turkey for the next month after!

Oh yeah, same here! :thumbup: Just the three of us Christmas Day too. Spending the late half of next week with my daughter and a good friend then it's home for Christmas.

We aren't turkey fans but will be eaten up o storm on chicken and honeybaked ham


----------



## shradha

wow you all are into baking now.. Cakes , cookies, turkey and all..I do bake cakes but have no idea about turkey. I guess its tradition right. Here christmas celebrations have begun. In India we do celebrate in our own way. Just got a tree as my son was after me for the past few days. We are going to decorate it in the evening.


----------



## FTale

shradha said:


> wow you all are into baking now.. Cakes , cookies, turkey and all..I do bake cakes but have no idea about turkey. I guess its tradition right. Here christmas celebrations have begun. In India we do celebrate in our own way. Just got a tree as my son was after me for the past few days. We are going to decorate it in the evening.

I love Christmas cookies from a bakery. I try to do it in my cheap oven and its all wrong every time....lol

What type of cakes do you like to bake?

OH, wow, how fun to be starting celebrations now. I bet you all are having so much fun :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Hi all

We've been so quiet. So much has happened :hugs: Its Christmas time and such a wonderful time to start a new being thankful for all we do have in our lives.

My family is the most important part of living. 

I hope we can keep this thread alive in the coming year. Starting a new year that is going to be filled with whatever we want to discuss. I know I'm looking forward to the Cliche New Year weight loss goal. I have to. Heart disease runs in my family and mine has been feeling pressure lately. So a revamp to my regular diet is mandatory. :thumbup:

So if you are reading, please jump on in and lets talk about any and everything as we make our ways towards baby#2 or #3...whichever.lol :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

I hope you dont mind me popping back in to say all was well with my twelve week scan (except for my sky high blood pressure!! It was just nerves) and baby still measured the same dates. Starting to get past the horrendous morning sickness Ive had and getting some energy back, so hoping I can enjoy Christmas. Its just the three of us this year, and Ive done nothing in the way of preparation so feeling bad about that. But Christmas is more than piles of presents and indulging in fancy food!! Ha ha!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## Babybum35

Fx that's fantastic. And your right about christmas. I'm ready but need to still pick up a couple extras.
Ftale I'm here girl. It's really hard being in a group where you are one of the last ones not preggo. That said I did go to the doc last week and I was told that more than likely my cycle was weird due to bf. I started af yesterday and this is by far the heaviest af I've had in a while. I did read sometimes women who are bf get higher levels of prolactin until age 2 or unless lo weans so I'm hoping that's what has happened and this is now a real af and I can focus on ttc.
I do need to loose roughly 40 pounds and do work out but I don't want to go too hard core til I'm done having kids. I will say I hear the damn clock ticking. I am 33 now and would like to at the very least be pregnant by my next b day in November but I guess we will see what happens. Cycle 8 for me. Dd and I will be making cookies this week so there's that.


----------



## flou

Me and DS made gingerbread yesterday. He loved cutting out the biscuits with the christmas cookie cutters.

I am currently 11dpo today and my bbs are really sore. I used to get this alot as a pms symptom before DS but not a lot since, so I am hoping its a good sign. I've also had backache and bloat so fingers crossed!


----------



## shradha

Congratulations all you ladies who are expecting...Flou all the best! FTale don't feel disheartened. You are not alone. Next year is going to be an exciting year for us. We can be bump buddies right. How are you doing? You are on special diet? I bake sponge, chocolate and carrot cakes very well.

Just got back the blood work done on hubby. His lipid profile is very high and so is his sugar levels. He is on no sugar, oil, eggs and meat. So no baking this time. We will be visiting parents in the week end.


----------



## FTale

Hi all, I'm actually on a mini vacation with my daughter and best friend. We are vegging out in her neck of the woods not doing much(working mobile..barely..heheh). :haha: I don't even have any tests with me. I don't want to get see a bfn while I'm having fun. I'll just wait and test when I get home this weekend.

Shradha: Yes, we can be bump buddies. I like this plan. I hope your hubby can bring down to a healthy level. So hard during this time of year. I personally am just not indulging as much as I would. Too easy to give yourself and excuse to over do it. Have fun with your family and post as you can. :hugs:

Flou: Oh, yum!! I hope you ate them cookies up. I would have. I love cookies. I hope your sore bb means you are preggo. Gosh that would be sooo awesome. When you plan to test?

Babybum: :cry::hugs: I know what you mean about being the last one. That's usually me. Road blocks are every where in life. Just like with driving, we are going to get to our destination but have to take the long way around...but we will get to baby. 
I hope you make some delicious cookies. I just want to eat cookies in general but don't want to bake. :haha:

FX: Hey there mama!! :flower: Giiirrll, I'm with you. My husband has done or initiated most of all of our 'decorations' for Christmas. He is wrapping presents for our daughter and I've been like :coffee: And I'm ok with it. I've made it clear I'm happy already and just want to eat Christmas cookies......:haha: I say enjoy yourself doing what comes naturally. 
Praying your bp stays good. Its a finicky thing when you are preggy. Stay warm and please keep us posted as often as you can :hugs:


----------



## Babybum35

FTale said:


> Hi all, I'm actually on a mini vacation with my daughter and best friend. We are vegging out in her neck of the woods not doing much(working mobile..barely..heheh). :haha: I don't even have any tests with me. I don't want to get see a bfn while I'm having fun. I'll just wait and test when I get home this weekend.
> 
> Shradha: Yes, we can be bump buddies. I like this plan. I hope your hubby can bring down to a healthy level. So hard during this time of year. I personally am just not indulging as much as I would. Too easy to give yourself and excuse to over do it. Have fun with your family and post as you can. :hugs:
> 
> Flou: Oh, yum!! I hope you ate them cookies up. I would have. I love cookies. I hope your sore bb means you are preggo. Gosh that would be sooo awesome. When you plan to test?
> 
> Babybum: :cry::hugs: I know what you mean about being the last one. That's usually me. Road blocks are every where in life. Just like with driving, we are going to get to our destination but have to take the long way around...but we will get to baby.
> I hope you make some delicious cookies. I just want to eat cookies in general but don't want to bake. :haha:
> 
> FX: Hey there mama!! :flower: Giiirrll, I'm with you. My husband has done or initiated most of all of our 'decorations' for Christmas. He is wrapping presents for our daughter and I've been like :coffee: And I'm ok with it. I've made it clear I'm happy already and just want to eat Christmas cookies......:haha: I say enjoy yourself doing what comes naturally.
> Praying your bp stays good. Its a finicky thing when you are preggy. Stay warm and please keep us posted as often as you can :hugs:

I'm looking forward to the cookies and I sure hope the new year brings some really good bump buddies. Man the wait could drive a girl to drown some sorrows


----------



## FTale

You said it. :flower:


----------



## flou

Those christmas cookies were yummy. DS preferred them to chocolate so they definitely got his seal of approval. Im going to make some shortbread either tomorrow or Saturday. My bbs are still really sore and sensitive. I did have a bit of nausea yesterday but none today. AF was due today but it hasn't shown up yet. Im on cd30 but I can be as late as cd 33, but never any later, so if AF doesn't show by Christmas eve Im going to test. I would test sooner but really don't want to see a bfn, i would rather AF started. 

Ftale have a great time on holiday. And I hope you get a Christmas bfp!


----------



## LilacPetal

Hi ladies, I hope you all are well! Same old excuses here - still *insanely* busy all the time, hopefully it'll slow down after the holidays. I LOVE Christmas but in general I'm just ready for this year to be over and start fresh. 

I'm CD15 and really hoping we got enough BDing in this last week. My appointment on the 5th went so - so, my basic bloodwork came back normal (thyroid, prolactin and ovarian reserve I think) so that's good. My mom has a genetic clotting disorder that causes miscarriage she found out about a couple years ago but she can't remember which one and her stupid doctor's office lost her test results/ record so I can't get tested for it until someone figures out where they went - so frustrating. 
The doctor said next time I get a positive hpt test I can immediately come in to get my progesterone checked since I mentioned being worried about it but she basically said she doesn't believe in a "short luteal phase" (what?). So we'll just be here BD and taking vitamins until we "get lucky" since they won't do anything until after a 3rd miscarriage. 

Work sucked today! We have 4 confirmed influenza cases in our facility so I'm all anxious about catching it...I think my co-worker said this year's flu shot has been 10% effective? Fabulous! Just dandy. On a good note I think I get paid double time tomorrow since it's Christmas eve woohoo.

:dust:


----------



## flou

AF showed up yesterday - 2 days late! At least I can have a cheeky champagne breakfast tomorrow.

Lilacpetal I am sorry for your loss. And its horrible not having answers as to why. I have had 3 losses but they weren't consecutive. 2 before DS and then one after so I am not eligible for testing as they have to be 3 in a row. I'm just clinging on to the hope that DS wasn't a fluke and if I can have one sticky pregnancy then surely I can have another. Just hoping I get pregnant again soon and sticks. I hope you get your rainbow soon!

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. The festivities start today for us with visits to friends and family. Even with the witch here I am determined to have a good time!


----------



## FTale

Lilac: FX you got enough bd in. Good to hear from you:hugs:

Fou: Sorry, :hugs: darn AF, she's coming for me too. bfn today at 13dpo.


I'm looking forward to time with the hubby and my lil girl. As a matter of fact we are headed out right now.

Have a Merry Christmas ya'll!!


----------



## LilacPetal

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LilacPetal

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm working this weekend so it'll be a good way to pass the time. AF is due 1/3 or thereabouts. I've really got no clue when I o'd this cycle as I ran out of opks and cm was sketchy. Oh well, here's to 2018!
Prayers and fx'd for you all :dust:


----------



## FTale

LilacPetal said:


> I hope everyone is doing well! I'm working this weekend so it'll be a good way to pass the time. AF is due 1/3 or thereabouts. I've really got no clue when I o'd this cycle as I ran out of opks and cm was sketchy. Oh well, here's to 2018!
> Prayers and fx'd for you all :dust:

Hey lilac

:dust: Hope AF doesn't show for you. I hope you have a good work weekend too. btw loving your wedding pic. It looks so serene.

Have a Happy New Year!:hugs:


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, I ve got a 5 years old and we have been trying since October. I am hoping this month is our month, I am not sure my symptoms are pregnancy, pms (cramping) or cold/flu (lots around me). Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## flou

Lilac fingers crossed the witch doesn't show!

Hi Amethyste - good luck with ttc. We have also been ttc since about October. We tried in June and caught first time but unfortunately i miscarried at 6 weeks. We had a little break and this is now my third month ttc. 

I should ovulate at the weekend so Im hoping I catch the egg and then the dreaded tww. Im back to work on Friday, even though I don't really want to. Its always so difficult to go back after Christmas.


----------



## FTale

Amethyste: FX you caught the egg.

Fou: We are Oing around the same time. Think Saturday will be O day. I can feel my body gearing up. Have you tried an opk?


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, still no AF but it stills early in the morning (can't sleep after being woken up by that storm). Cramps are on and off but they seem a bit different from AF ( more everywhere and more pulling type) . I think there are very good chances that I am pregnant and really i should be testing but I would rather find the right time. I don't fancy doing it just before going work, ideally in the evening by but it might turn up negative and I don't really want to waste money on lots tests. Plus I don't really want to be desapointed again. Trying since October doesn't seen that long but it feels like forever...hope 2018 is our year so Fx for everybody Xx


----------



## flou

Good luck Amethyste! Sounds promising fx!

Ftale does sound as if we are Oing at roughly the same time. I think probably Sunday. I don't use opks. When i was trying for DS are tried them for a few months and found it too much pressure. So I just predict using a calandar and track changes in my body. One thing with ttc I have got to know my body quite well! I have had some watery cm yesterday and a slight pressure pain on the right hand side so I know my body is gearing up for that time. 

I hope we all get sticky bfps soon and then we can be bump buddies!


----------



## FTale

Amethyst: Did you test?

Fou: Being bump buddies sounds like a wonderful idea. Would be do nice to finally catch the eggy. 

My ovary pain was more intense today. I wanted to stop by store for opk but couldn't see the point when I'm a matter of 2 or 3 days away. Who knows I might break down tomorrow but I may also O as my temp was so low this morning.

FX we have good Os.


----------



## Amethyste

Hi, 
Ft I went to work yesterday and I wish I had tested. Everybody is sick and I started to think it was wishful thinking. In the evening I thought I ll test only to realise I had no tests left in my cupboard !! Now I ve got to wait till tonight...


----------



## flou

Good luck Amethyste, I hope you see two lines!


----------



## Amethyste

Can anybody see a line ??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180104_203532710.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FTale

Amethyste said:


> Can anybody see a line ??

Lol...are you messin,'

I see a fat bfp unless I'm looking at it wrong :happydance:


----------



## Amethyste

Ftale, it certainly look different from my last bfp which I was gonna put in the bin and decided to have a last look at it. I was only one day late, with that one I was 5 days late and it came pretty much instantly. I am still surprised as I genuinely thought I was ill ( cos everybody else was) and AF was on her way because all the cramping. I really hope you all get your bfp soon xxx


----------



## flou

Congratulations Amethyste!

Ftale lets hope we both catch the egg this weekend!


----------



## Dia2018

DH and I have been trying to conceive 2nd child for 8 years. We have done tests all came back normal. My Dr suggested I loose a few pounds did that still nothing. We stopped for about 8 months and this month we started again.


----------



## Amethyste

Dia2018 said:


> DH and I have been trying to conceive 2nd child for 8 years. We have done tests all came back normal. My Dr suggested I loose a few pounds did that still nothing. We stopped for about 8 months and this month we started again.

Good luck, I hope 2018 is your year !!


----------



## flou

Dia2018 said:


> DH and I have been trying to conceive 2nd child for 8 years. We have done tests all came back normal. My Dr suggested I loose a few pounds did that still nothing. We stopped for about 8 months and this month we started again.

:wave: Welcome Dia! I hope you get your bfp soon. Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## FTale

FX ladies!!

Hopefully we can make some January sparks!! :flower:


----------



## Babybum35

Congrats amethyst. Welcome dia.
Nothing really to report here. Been a couple stressful months so not expecting much. My dd is going through a language Xplosion right now and has jumped from about 100 words to it fees like triple... She is becoming more independent but still attached. I know we have about 2 years til we are done but I'm really hoping I fall in the next few months. I hate the waiting game


----------



## FTale

Babybum35 said:


> Congrats amethyst. Welcome dia.
> Nothing really to report here. Been a couple stressful months so not expecting much. My dd is going through a language Xplosion right now and has jumped from about 100 words to it fees like triple... She is becoming more independent but still attached. I know we have about 2 years til we are done but I'm really hoping I fall in the next few months. I hate the waiting game

That's such a fun time when they start packing in the words. :happydance:

I'm quite frankly bored with the waiting game. I don't know that we will be trying for two more years. This year looks like its still a go though I am pretty tuckered out.

FX we don't have to wait much longer


----------



## flou

DS is a right chatterbox. Even before he could form words he would constantly babble. And now he doesn't stop talking. I love hearing him playing with his toys and getting them to "talk" to each other. I could listen to him all day.

I don't know how long we are prepared to ttc. I had 2 losses before DS and then 1 since deciding to ttc number 2. After my last miscarriage I did think maybe DS was enough. It took its toll emotionally but we decided to continue ttc as we had only just really started the journey for number 2 and see how it goes. I hope I get a bfp soon and that it sticks. I am also 37 this year and can hear that clock ticking!


----------



## flou

DS is a right chatterbox. Even before he could form words he would constantly babble. And now he doesn't stop talking. I love hearing him playing with his toys and getting them to "talk" to each other. I could listen to him all day.

I don't know how long we are prepared to ttc. I had 2 losses before DS and then 1 since deciding to ttc number 2. After my last miscarriage I did think maybe DS was enough. It took its toll emotionally but we decided to continue ttc as we had only just really started the journey for number 2 and see how it goes. I hope I get a bfp soon and that it sticks. I am also 37 this year and can hear that clock ticking!


----------



## TWIN58

Hello Hello,

I love these forums. I use to visit baby and bump when I was TTC #1 in 2016 . It took us a very nerve racking time before finally get a big fat positive. BnB helped me through all my worries and really hoping through this next adventure. I am currently still breastfeeding as well, with a very active 1 year old. I haven't even had AF since my son's birth! This will certainly be an interesting journey.


----------



## flou

Hello twin58! :wave: I hope your journey to number 2 is easy.

How's everyone doing? I'm currently about half way through the tww at the mo. Not much to report though. Had a stressful week at work which I could do without so im so glad its the weekend!


----------



## LilacPetal

Hello everyone, welcome TWIN58 :)

So sorry for your stress at work this week flou :(

I'm CD9, getting close to a positive on my OPK so that's nice. Last cycle I was actually late (NEVER happens but *maybe* once a year) but literally the moment I got home from buying a hpt from the store I started spotting - it was fab. We're on month 8/cycle 10 of trying and I'm really feeling down about it lately. It's just so tiresome because I really, really don't know how to keep myself from obsessing every single cycle and the waiting is just grating on my nerves. I was really hoping it wouldn't take us as long the second time around but the outlook feels so bleak right now.

Sorry for the negativity, I needed a vent :-/

:dust:


----------



## Babybum35

Lilac that's me too. I think I'm at cycle 7 or somethingish. I am trying not to worry cause It took 10 months with dd and I had no posotive tests at all in my journey til her and now with my regular bf of dd I've been told it might take longer cause my lining isn't getting very thick and it would not support a pg. Who knows how many cycles I could have been if not for the bf. On top of everywhere I look I see new babies or pregnant women


----------



## LilacPetal

Hello everyone :wave: 

Babybum35 I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant! It feels like *everyone* is getting pregnant but I also feel like this last holiday season was really a time of miscarriages as well :cry:
Are you going to do anything special to try to thicken your lining or just see how it goes? I think I heard something like increasing consumption of animal products was supposed to help in that area??

I'm feeling a bit more positive today, haha. I believe I'm either O'ing today or 1dpo. I got positive OPKs on Sunday and Monday and some good cramping this morning. I actually put on a heating pad it was so uncomfortable, does anyone know if using a heating pad would have been a bad idea? Lol I'm paranoid. Something else I thought of yesterday that I'm stressing over is possibly having BV??? I haven't really found a new provider yet but I'm nervous and am thinking about getting tested because I noticed a somewhat fishy odor just after BD last month. Nothing right now but I'm still anxious. 

I hope everyone else well :dust:


----------



## Babybum35

LilacPetal said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Babybum35 I know what you mean about everyone else being pregnant! It feels like *everyone* is getting pregnant but I also feel like this last holiday season was really a time of miscarriages as well :cry:
> Are you going to do anything special to try to thicken your lining or just see how it goes? I think I heard something like increasing consumption of animal products was supposed to help in that area??
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more positive today, haha. I believe I'm either O'ing today or 1dpo. I got positive OPKs on Sunday and Monday and some good cramping this morning. I actually put on a heating pad it was so uncomfortable, does anyone know if using a heating pad would have been a bad idea? Lol I'm paranoid. Something else I thought of yesterday that I'm stressing over is possibly having BV??? I haven't really found a new provider yet but I'm nervous and am thinking about getting tested because I noticed a somewhat fishy odor just after BD last month. Nothing right now but I'm still anxious.
> 
> I hope everyone else well :dust:

Hi... Yea it sucks to be the last one standing and I feel blessed I've had no known losses. That said the only way for me to really increase my lining is to wean dd. She's just over 2 so she really doesn't need it and right now we only bf for naps and bed and then she half wakes at night for comfort sucking so maybe 3-5 minutes total. I'm not really prepared to force her to wean mostly cause I know I will never get this time back and I want to cherish it and though I do have baby fever I would be OK if she was the only.
As for the rest of your post I'm not sure what bv is... Is that a yeast thing??? If so you can do some OTC stuff like monistat to see if it helps. The heating pad thing I wouldnt worry I think it is only a problem once baby is bigger and realistically that first month there's no way to know till you test so if you need it to it.
I am currently one day late but took a test yesterday and bfn. Won't test again till Friday cause even when late my period generally starts within 3-4 days of my app predictions. Its a good thing but not when TTC. I just want af to start or have a bfp not be stuck in limbo land


----------



## flou

Babybum35 fingers crossed the witch stays away for you!

Lilac I hope you caught the egg!

Work continues to be stressful. My immediate boss has just gone off on long term sick. I have just been promoted into their position while they are off but there is a strong possibility this could be a permanent move. This is a great opportunity for me career wise but I could do without the extra stress at the mo. It will all settle down but its just a bit crazy. At least I am not thinking too much about the tww! AF is due early next week, maybe she might stay away....


----------



## Babybum35

flou said:


> Babybum35 fingers crossed the witch stays away for you!
> 
> Lilac I hope you caught the egg!
> 
> Work continues to be stressful. My immediate boss has just gone off on long term sick. I have just been promoted into their position while they are off but there is a strong possibility this could be a permanent move. This is a great opportunity for me career wise but I could do without the extra stress at the mo. It will all settle down but its just a bit crazy. At least I am not thinking too much about the tww! AF is due early next week, maybe she might stay away....

Congrats for the promotion. That's awesome. Tested this am and bfn so most likely out. Lots of stress this month so maybe anovulary


----------



## LilacPetal

Babybum35 - I hope AF has stayed away! My DD is still BF too but also mostly when she's sleepy or cranky (which actually still feels like a lot haha) and I still plan on letting her self-wean at this point. 
BV is, I think, an imbalance in vaginal flora and I read it doesn't interfere with conception but can cause issues in pregnancy. I'm not symptomatic at this point but still nervous. 

Flou - thank you! Congrats on your promotion, I hope you're able to settle in quick and not stressed for too long :hug: That is nice to have a distraction at least :) Hopefully AF just stays away! 

I'm around 3/4dpo. I'm always getting symptoms during the TWW anymore - nausea, increased hunger, sensitive smell, exhaustion, vivid dreams, etc. The only thing *new* right now is some acne, which is delightful. I'm going to convince DH to try SMEP next cycle - we've never tried it before so what the heck, right?


----------



## Babybum35

LilacPetal said:


> Babybum35 - I hope AF has stayed away! My DD is still BF too but also mostly when she's sleepy or cranky (which actually still feels like a lot haha) and I still plan on letting her self-wean at this point.
> BV is, I think, an imbalance in vaginal flora and I read it doesn't interfere with conception but can cause issues in pregnancy. I'm not symptomatic at this point but still nervous.
> 
> Flou - thank you! Congrats on your promotion, I hope you're able to settle in quick and not stressed for too long :hug: That is nice to have a distraction at least :) Hopefully AF just stays away!
> 
> I'm around 3/4dpo. I'm always getting symptoms during the TWW anymore - nausea, increased hunger, sensitive smell, exhaustion, vivid dreams, etc. The only thing *new* right now is some acne, which is delightful. I'm going to convince DH to try SMEP next cycle - we've never tried it before so what the heck, right?

I don't know much about bv but if you went to a ob and asked they'd probably test you and see what's up especially if you are TTC it is important to treat that kind of stuff before pregnancy so you can rest easy when you get that bfp. 

I am with you on self weaning. Its so easy to let your kid self sooth at the breast and ultimately its so much better for them than pacifiers bottles or thumb sucking. How old is your dd??? Mine seems to be cutting out all day feeds outside of naps but shes up 5 or so times a night to comfort suck.

I started spotting today and had a bfn again yesterday though today is 4 or 5 days late. I think its just anovulary cause of stress levels. If af doesn't show in full by the end of the month I will test again but I am counting myself out at this point.


----------



## flou

I think AF is about to arrive on time tomorrow. I had some spotting yesterday and again today so she is probably on her way. I know im not out properly until full flow but I think its going to happen. On to cycle 4....


----------



## LilacPetal

Babybum35 said:


> I don't know much about bv but if you went to a ob and asked they'd probably test you and see what's up especially if you are TTC it is important to treat that kind of stuff before pregnancy so you can rest easy when you get that bfp.
> 
> I am with you on self weaning. Its so easy to let your kid self sooth at the breast and ultimately its so much better for them than pacifiers bottles or thumb sucking. How old is your dd??? Mine seems to be cutting out all day feeds outside of naps but shes up 5 or so times a night to comfort suck.
> 
> I started spotting today and had a bfn again yesterday though today is 4 or 5 days late. I think its just anovulary cause of stress levels. If af doesn't show in full by the end of the month I will test again but I am counting myself out at this point.

My DD is nearly 16 months. I honestly haven't kept track of how many times she wakes in the night, probably because we co-sleep haha, but it's still plenty. 
I'm sorry your cycle is messing with you :( Hopefully it's back on track soon!


----------



## LilacPetal

flou said:


> I think AF is about to arrive on time tomorrow. I had some spotting yesterday and again today so she is probably on her way. I know im not out properly until full flow but I think its going to happen. On to cycle 4....

How are you doing flou??


----------



## LilacPetal

I'm 8/9dpo right now. Some normal PMS symptoms happening right now but luckily I'm not as cranky as usual (yet....), also no cramping. As I'm a POAS addict I'm sure I'll be testing and squinting soon.


----------



## flou

AF arrived as expected so on to the next cycle. Even though disappointed im not pregnant and i do find im less anxious than I was trying for DS. Maybe its having a toddler and working full time doesn't give me much time to think about it.

Lilac good symptoms so far. I hope this is your lucky month and you see a bfp soon!


----------



## LilacPetal

Oh no I'm sorry flou :(

I took a test this morning and something is definitely catching my eye but I'm pretty sure it's just an indent. I can't really get a good picture of it. 
FF says I'm due for AF tomorrow but I disagree, that would make this a 21 day cycle and I haven't had one that short in a very long time. I'm guessing AF is due Monday or so.
 



Attached Files:







20180125_104733.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4









20180125_103506.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









20180125_103106.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fxmummyduck

Lilac there is something catching my eye in the middle set of tests, the top test.

....sorry just jumping in, I still follow this thread even though Im not really in it anymore.


----------



## LilacPetal

Thanks fx! Yeah the top test is from today, the bottom is yesterday's just to help bring out what I'm seeing. It's really hard to get a picture of though :( I really think it's an indent but I'm still hoping a little bit :)


----------



## FTale

Yep, I'm back. I accidently unsubribed to the post then forgot to go back and resubscribe...I kept wondering why I wouldn't see any posts show up. Then, deerrrrrr:dohh:

Lilac: I can see some thing on the top one. Its kinda blotchy but some thing is there. I hope it's a good line soon.

Flou: Sorry the witch showed:hugs:

Baby: How are you? Did you get a bfp or did a full flow start? 


I'm in yet another new cycle. The lines are starting to blur ladies. I use to get excited of opk sticks getting darker. Now its like :coffee:

I'm using the last of my clomid meds up this cyce and the two after if not preggy, then I'm going to be a bum at ttc. Not going to be number 1 on my list anymore. I've felt like stopping before but this time I'm ready to press the button. :winkwink:

So today is cd8 for me and I should O anywhere from cd 10 to cd 15.

Ok,going to be lazy for the night. So great to catch up with you all!


----------



## kiki1234

Hello all - new to this thread. Thought it would be nice to get to know others who are on the ttc roller coaster!... I have a 13-month old and my husband and I have decided to try for baby #2 sometime in the next 1-2 months. We had an unplanned pregnancy in August which resulted in a miscarriage at 8 weeks. So I am a little more hesitant and nervous this time around! Looking forward to the support of others during this time!


----------



## FTale

kiki1234 said:


> Hello all - new to this thread. Thought it would be nice to get to know others who are on the ttc roller coaster!... I have a 13-month old and my husband and I have decided to try for baby #2 sometime in the next 1-2 months. We had an unplanned pregnancy in August which resulted in a miscarriage at 8 weeks. So I am a little more hesitant and nervous this time around! Looking forward to the support of others during this time!

Welcome Kiki!:flower:

So glad to have you join us!! I'm sorry about your mc. Praying your next lil bean is a sticky one. :happydance:


----------



## LilacPetal

Welcome kiki :wave:

Hi ftale! I'm sorry you're feeling blah about the whole TTC process, trying for so long is the most discouraging thing I can think of :( It's such an emotional roller coasters all. the. time. 

I tested again with fmu today and I forgot to look at the test before I brought DSD to school and it was dry when I got home :/ I saw what I think is another indent but it was more obvious than yesterday's. I think using fmu is just so concentrated it does yucky things to my tests (indents, evaps, etc). I had saved my fmu so I dipped another cheapie and it looked like another indent but the tests bumped together while I was carrying them downstairs and a wiggling DD at the same time so it almost looks like an actual line. So i dipped a frer in the fmu and got nothing at all on that :( Just a frustrating morning.
 



Attached Files:







20180126_091830.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









20180126_092053.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









20180126_092213.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babybum35

Welcome kitty-good luck
Lilac I'm sure it has to be beyond frustrating to be in limbo land.
Ftal I feel you hun. It's so frustrating. Full flow did start when I was about 4 days late. I've been kinda stressed with work and the whole check thing so I'm not suprised af was late. It was 10 months ttc with dd and I'd say I'm on month 8 now. The constant waiting is killing me especially when I keep seeing or hearing about new babies and/or pregnsncies. It's less stressful in some ways cause I had one so I know everything works but I'm not sure what more to do. I just got a bunch of opks I'll start taking next week to see if that helps narrow things down. I refuse to temp or do much else. It's too much work.
In other news dds been sick so I'm kinda glad I'm not prego right now.

Good luck girls


----------



## FTale

Lilac: The frer was bfn but the wondfos are major iffy. One totally had a line but within the dye. I feel like you should see some thing on them soon if they are truly picking up color. Sorry for you had a tough morning though but we've all been there and understand.:hugs:

Baby: Temping is a good thing but it can be tiring. I'm not doing it this cycle just so I don't know what's going on. It never fails to tell me my cycle is coming.
But bding every other day starting cd 10 is my plan until I'm at least cd 18....IF my hubby can perform.


----------



## LilacPetal

AF showed first thing this morning.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Lilac. Im sorry the witch showed.

Hi kiki! Im so sorry for your loss. I understand the worry of ttc after a loss and I hope you get a sticky bfp soon.

Ftale I am sorry you are having a hard time of it. Ttc definitely takes it out of you emotionally, mentally and physically. I hope this cycle you get your much longed for bfp. FX!


----------



## Babybum35

Lilac sorry about the witch. That sucks.

Ftale I sometimes wish men only had to look and wed be preggers. Its hard keeping that active of a sex life especially after kids and many years being together. Though I guess it depends on the couple. I hope it works for you. 

I have a feeling a fresh wave of bfps will hit especially with valentines day right around the corner.

Good luck ladies and may the stork bless us all with tiny sticky visitors.


----------



## FTale

Lilac::cry: Rotten witch. I'm sorry.

Flou: Thank you, would be so nice..lol..you wait for so long I would pass out if I ever got one.

How are you doing?

Baby: I second that thought. Its sad when you are looking forward to a cutoff date of ovulation so you can stop bding. :wacko: 

AF is due the day before Valentines or the day of depending on when I O. I haven't felt it happen at all. I think my temp this morning singles it was impending but it could have been from lousy sleep last night.
I do feel better than ever though. I've gone vegan. No meat on my plate. No overly sugary foods. My urine is so alkaline it looks like blue paint. Now if I could get my cm to have the same vaginal ph. It is still pretty acidic at 5.0 to 5.5. Meh, maybe preseed will drown it out and let some spermies survive :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## kiki1234

Thanks everyone for the welcome!... I'm still so in between on deciding when we want to actually start trying for baby #2. I have terrible baby fever, and would love to be pregnant again but I have so much anxiety related to having a newborn again, especially during cold/flu season. It has been terrible where I live and I know so many little babies in the hospital, and the fact that I would have a 2-year old kiddo bringing germs home to my newbie makes me so anxious! And knowing I wouldn't breastfeed just adds a whole other layer!.. I think I probably overthink almost everything to do with having a child.. lol. My husband is of no help, his response is "Whenever you think its right."

I'm currently leaning towards waiting til April to try so that the earliest baby we would have would be January and then they wouldn't go to daycare until April..... uggghhhh... Then the other side of me thinks - it more than likely won't happen right away, so why do I always try so hard to plan stuff?!?! And if it did happen right away, who's to say that it would work out and wouldn't end in another m/c. :( Sorry for all my venting. I just feel like I can't talk like this many people that know me...

Lilac: Also sorry AF showed. :(

Good luck to all the ladies for this next month - I also think February might bring some bfps! :)


----------



## FTale

Kiki: You aren't alone in your apprehension. I think we all second guess many things as we TTC. Nothing is guaranteed except for 'nothing' if we don't try. 

All we can do is put our best foot forward however imperfect we think it might be. 

Whenever you do bring home a new baby your instincts and prior experience as a new mom will be your guide.

And you have us ladies here to lean on as well while you journey there.

Hugs...one hurdle at a time


----------



## flou

Kiki I am not sure if there really is a right time to ttc. There are so many unknowns. Due to past experiences I have anxiety about ttc, being pg and having a baby! But I also know if I get my little bundle they will be worth it and everything else won't matter. Which is what I focus on and deal with this one step at a time. But deciding to have a baby is such a personal decision and you just have to with your gut when you think thats right.

I have been ill for the last 5 days with a horrible cold. I think I am over the worst but its still there making me feel crap! I don't O until beginning of next week but we haven't even started bding yet this cycle as all I have wanted to do was sleep! Just hope DH and DS doesn't come down with this.


----------



## FTale

Flou: I hope you are feeling better and no one else gets sick in your house. FX for being next week


----------



## flou

So we managed to dtd during my fertile window and now DH has come down with this virus. I am just hoping DS doesn't get it! So Im into another tww and I just hope we managed to bd enough at the right time. FX for a bfp! Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## FTale

Flou: Hey, girl just hanging out in another tww myself. We dtd as much as possible.

I hope your hubby gets better soon and does not spread it to you all. Its that time of year. Heck, me and my daughter have been home today sick just from being out in the cold the other day. Sucky part is not being able to take anything due to ttc.

When is your test date?


----------



## flou

AF is due 21st and if I get to the 24th without AF showing then Ive a good chance of being pg. I never go longer than 33 days. So I will test then. I find if I test earlier I just get depressed by bfn or I get bfn and then AF shows a few hours later. When are you testing? I hope we both get bfps!


----------



## FTale

Flou: Tomorrow is when I will start holding and testing with bfp hopes. I tested some cheapies and an osom today just out of pure want...lol But tomorrow and Monday I will know it's over if I get a bfn.

My nerves are calm because I half expect not to see a second line. I'll keep you all posted.

I hope you test bfp too!!:dust::dust:


----------



## FTale

:dust::dust:

I'm out. Everything has dropped so it won't be long now. I hope to see some bfps in here soon. Or at least here how everyone is doing. :D

I know it can get tiring and make you feel defeated. Just come and talk about anything really.:hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hey ftale, Im still following this thread! Sorry youre out, really rooting for you getting a bfp.

We found out yesterday that there is only one artery in the umbilical cord so had to go for a fetal echocardiogram which was scary and nerve wracking. Things are looking ok, but Im now even higher risk than just the bicornuate for pre term labour, still birth, IUGR etc trying to be positive but Ill admit Im pretty scared. Hope you dont mind the update, really hope to see some bfps in here soon.


----------



## Babybum35

Ftal I'm still here no news it's something stupid like 9 or 10 cycles now I won't know anything for sure next week. It's really hard and just defeating to not have that bfp but I'm trying to keep in mind we aren't in a rush and the majority of people ttc in my age group are pregnant within 2 years...
Fx that's really scary. At my anatomy scan with dd they found some cysts on her brain and gave me some really bad statistics but she's fine. I was induce early due to high blood pressure but she was good. Drs have to give the scary information even if there is a good chance everything will be fine. I hope things turn out well for you.
Afm I'm just dealing with life. Af should be here Monday or Tuesday but I'm hoping it's not going to be. I just don't know I don't really have any symptoms and by this point in my cycle with dd I was already testing because I had abnormal spotting between my ovulation and expected period. No confidence


----------



## flou

Sorry you're out this month ftale. Ttc definitely takes its toll. FX for next month!

Mummyduck, my SIL had that with her pregnancy with her DS. Everything was fine for her in the end so I hope it will be for you too. Still scary tho!

AF is due in 6 days but nothing much to report. DS has caught DH's cold so Im currently dosing him with calpol and all he wants is mummy cuddles. Just wish I could make him better.


----------



## FTale

fxmummyduck said:


> Hey ftale, IÂm still following this thread! Sorry youÂre out, really rooting for you getting a bfp.
> 
> We found out yesterday that there is only one artery in the umbilical cord so had to go for a fetal echocardiogram which was scary and nerve wracking. Things are looking ok, but IÂm now even higher risk than just the bicornuate for pre term labour, still birth, IUGR etc trying to be positive but IÂll admit IÂm pretty scared. Hope you donÂt mind the update, really hope to see some bfps in here soon.

I'm sorry. It is very scary to hear anything out of the norm. The wonderful thing is that they are aware of it and will take good care of you both. I have heard of this before and it is survivable for the babies. It is not a end all. Please keep us posted on how you are doing. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Babybum35 said:


> Ftal I'm still here no news it's something stupid like 9 or 10 cycles now I won't know anything for sure next week. It's really hard and just defeating to not have that bfp but I'm trying to keep in mind we aren't in a rush and the majority of people ttc in my age group are pregnant within 2 years...
> Fx that's really scary. At my anatomy scan with dd they found some cysts on her brain and gave me some really bad statistics but she's fine. I was induce early due to high blood pressure but she was good. Drs have to give the scary information even if there is a good chance everything will be fine. I hope things turn out well for you.
> Afm I'm just dealing with life. Af should be here Monday or Tuesday but I'm hoping it's not going to be. I just don't know I don't really have any symptoms and by this point in my cycle with dd I was already testing because I had abnormal spotting between my ovulation and expected period. No confidence

I can feel where you are coming from because I'm on the same train. All I want to do is get off with a healthy lil bean. I pray your bfp cycle is here sooner than another year of ttc. How is your daughter doing? Did the cysts shrink?


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> Sorry you're out this month ftale. Ttc definitely takes its toll. FX for next month!
> 
> Mummyduck, my SIL had that with her pregnancy with her DS. Everything was fine for her in the end so I hope it will be for you too. Still scary tho!
> 
> AF is due in 6 days but nothing much to report. DS has caught DH's cold so Im currently dosing him with calpol and all he wants is mummy cuddles. Just wish I could make him better.

Have you tested at all? I really hope you get a surprise bfp when you do. I'm sorry about your lil one. I was battling with my lil one too. Colds are so sucky. And scary because it seems like they don't respond really fast to the meds given.
Please let us know how it goes. FX for some good news soon!:hugs:


----------



## Babybum35

FTale said:


> Babybum35 said:
> 
> 
> Ftal I'm still here no news it's something stupid like 9 or 10 cycles now I won't know anything for sure next week. It's really hard and just defeating to not have that bfp but I'm trying to keep in mind we aren't in a rush and the majority of people ttc in my age group are pregnant within 2 years...
> Fx that's really scary. At my anatomy scan with dd they found some cysts on her brain and gave me some really bad statistics but she's fine. I was induce early due to high blood pressure but she was good. Drs have to give the scary information even if there is a good chance everything will be fine. I hope things turn out well for you.
> Afm I'm just dealing with life. Af should be here Monday or Tuesday but I'm hoping it's not going to be. I just don't know I don't really have any symptoms and by this point in my cycle with dd I was already testing because I had abnormal spotting between my ovulation and expected period. No confidence
> 
> I can feel where you are coming from because I'm on the same train. All I want to do is get off with a healthy lil bean. I pray your bfp cycle is here sooner than another year of ttc. How is your daughter doing? Did the cysts shrink?Click to expand...

I know right?? I guess it's actually pretty common for the brain and spinal fluid to be developing around 20 weeks so the cysts were just spinal fluid and when I went back for another ultrasound at 32 weeks they were gone. I'm sorry you have been ttc for so long.


----------



## FTale

Ok, ladies. Here we go. Going in for an IUI the last week of the month.

I almost chickened out and didn't take my clomid today but my daughter and I prayed together that it would work and so I did. 100mg for 5 days. Last cycle I ovulate 3 eggs. I'm hoping to at least get two and catch at least one since we are doing IUI. 

I will be doing opks and temping up until confirmed O. And then nothing because I am already going bonkers just planning out IUI. Clomid gives you positives for days but you have to call in the first day of your positive opk to schedule your IUI for the next day. On clomid I ovulate 8 days after the last day of it. I have a feeling its going to do a number on me and do it early. So afraid of doing the IUI too soon or too late. Washed sperm doesn't live that long.
I won't be doing a trigger because they seem to release on their own. And I respond well to it that triggering might cause extreme multiples. Shame I don't O well on my own. Its like I half O and my progesterone is so low.

Ok, I'm rambling, so nervous.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## mdscpa

Ftale, I'm still here and no updates so far just having my longest cycle ever. I thought I was having another anov cycle but then I ovulated instead of a breakthrough bleeding. Just waiting it out before I test.

FX for you this cycle.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> Ftale, I'm still here and no updates so far just having my longest cycle ever. I thought I was having another anov cycle but then I ovulated instead of a breakthrough bleeding. Just waiting it out before I test.
> 
> FX for you this cycle.

FX for you too!! (that is one long cycle) :hugs:


----------



## flou

FX ftale I hope it works for you.

AF is due tomorrow. Since last night i have had mid back pain and tummy cramps like AF is starting. So I thought it was going to happen today but still nothing. Bbs are sore but wait to see whether AF starts tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> FX ftale I hope it works for you.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow. Since last night i have had mid back pain and tummy cramps like AF is starting. So I thought it was going to happen today but still nothing. Bbs are sore but wait to see whether AF starts tomorrow.

:hugs: Hoping AF stays away. I know how nerve wracking it is. I some times wonder if its worse to not have any symptoms or symptoms. I mostly never have any real cramping before I start AF. I will get some horrible pains around 6 and 7 dpo but nope. Only once in almost 2 years have I ever felt pregnant...meh.

Lets hope your cramps are from a lil bean digging in.


----------



## mdscpa

*Flou* - Hope AF stays away from you. FX for a :bfp:


*Ftale* - I still think that maybe I just had anov cycle (even cycles tend to be anov) but skipped the breakthrough bleeding then a new cycle started (odd cycles were ovulatory). I just can't split it because of no bleeding nor spotting. I always have a very light bleeding or spotting following anov cycles this time nothing so it became the longest. Just another weird cycle for me.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa: Is AF usually lighter or heavier after suspected anno. cycle? I forget if you can get your progesterone checked or not. Your temps look like ovulation to me. You do not have to bleed to ovulate. I was worried this cycle not much was happening and that I wouldn't completely clean out from last cycle meaning I wouldn't ovulate. But, no, you can still ovulate without a period. 

FX your temps are trekking toward a bfp.:hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

FTale said:


> mdscpa: Is AF usually lighter or heavier after suspected anno. cycle? I forget if you can get your progesterone checked or not. Your temps look like ovulation to me. You do not have to bleed to ovulate. I was worried this cycle not much was happening and that I wouldn't completely clean out from last cycle meaning I wouldn't ovulate. But, no, you can still ovulate without a period.
> 
> FX your temps are trekking toward a bfp.:hugs:


The first cycle after my first known anov (C#2), I only got 2 day spotting as small as my pinky fingernail. That was it and I ovulated on CD21 a day after a +opk. C#4 was not so conclusive that it's anov but I know it is as I didn't have my usual thermal shift and LP pattern. It ended with 2 day spotting and 3 days very light bleeding and O'ed super early the next cycle (#5) on CD13. My current cycle (#6), I was expecting it to be anov but was just surprise that it never ended and for some reason just O'ed. Maybe the next cycle will be anov, I really don't know now. But going to see a specialist very soon as my body never really knows how/when to O. 


As per my temps, I guess today's says otherwise and it's heading to a defeat. I expected AF to arrive Saturday. FF has me on Sunday & Monday.


----------



## MARIEX3

New & Following! My name is Elizabeth and Im 27 years old. I have a 5 year old boy and currently trying for baby #2. I have been trying for about 5 months now. This current cycle is kinda tricky. Im on CD 37 with BFN and no sign of AF. Im going to test today again and see if I get any luck. FX to all of you beautiful ladies. :)


----------



## FTale

Mdscpa: Hmm...see FF has your temp dropping. boo..If you start a new cycle I pray you O soon. HUGS..I don't know how you manage such long cycles. I'd be insane. We are here for you.:hugs:

Marie: Welcome! :flower: How do you track your cycles? Sorry if you have a chart posted I can't recall but I'll check in a few. FX on your ttc journey!!


----------



## MARIEX3

Ftale: I have been using OPK's not sure if i should start temping. my cycles vary between 30-35 days.


----------



## flou

Ok so this is strange. Currently cd 33. I never go longer than 33 day cycle unless pg. So two days ago started having a little pale brown spotting. Then yesterday I had a blob of watery red blood. I have been having tummy AF type cramps. So I thought after the red blood blob that would be it AF would start but she hasn't. My bbs are sore and I feel easily teary and emotional. But again could just be AF. I am scared to test. Think I am going to leave it a couple more days before testing just in case AF does show. I really don't know if im out or possibly pg?! Never had this before....


----------



## flou

MARIEX3 said:


> New & Following! My name is Elizabeth and Im 27 years old. I have a 5 year old boy and currently trying for baby #2. I have been trying for about 5 months now. This current cycle is kinda tricky. Im on CD 37 with BFN and no sign of AF. Im going to test today again and see if I get any luck. FX to all of you beautiful ladies. :)

Hi marie I hope the reason AF is staying away is because of a bfp soon.


----------



## MARIEX3

flou said:


> MARIEX3 said:
> 
> 
> New & Following! My name is Elizabeth and Im 27 years old. I have a 5 year old boy and currently trying for baby #2. I have been trying for about 5 months now. This current cycle is kinda tricky. Im on CD 37 with BFN and no sign of AF. Im going to test today again and see if I get any luck. FX to all of you beautiful ladies. :)
> 
> Hi marie I hope the reason AF is staying away is because of a bfp soon.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, i am hoping and wishing for the same, however if it doesn't happen I wont take it bad. It just simply was not the right time. I took another test today and it was negative. This happened to me with my first pregnancy also I was getting Negative test up until 3 months pregnant because my HCG levels where low and was not detected in my urine. Apart of me is hoping Im experiencing the same thing and my urine is just not detecting my levels just yet. well see what happens. 

How are things with you, are you currently trying?


----------



## mdscpa

Hi *Marie*. Hope this means you are pg. Wait. 3 mos before getting a line? That's insane!!!! FX for you this cycle.

*Ftale* - yep it's finally dropping and today's a major one. She should be here like I expected as my earliest. I really hope I can predict O this well. It'd be better if we have a fixed (almost close to each other) O date. Not going to include this cycle with my stats as it will make my fertile window for an entire month but will keep in mind that O'ing as late as CD41 (or more) is a possibility. I really wish I have a regular short cycle.

*Flou* - I hope you're not out and you get a :bfp: soon.


----------



## MARIEX3

mdscpa - tell me about it. I knew i was pregnant I had all of the symptoms and felt it in my heart. And test after test were all negative. Finally I said you know what im going to do a blood test and sure enough it came out positive.


----------



## mdscpa

FX the same is happening this cycle for you that you are in fact pregnant.


----------



## MARIEX3

Hoping so, well see what happens


----------



## FTale

Mdscpa::hugs: I hope it goes regular too. Have you ever tried birth control to regulate your cycle? That or My Inositol or Metformin?


----------



## mdscpa

She came yesterday. I have tried metformin years ago when doing my clomid cycles. I might give it a try again this time.


----------



## MARIEX3

CD 39 still no AF. This morning after using the bathroom I had some Brown spotting. Not sure if its the start of AF or not. :(


----------



## mdscpa

I hope it's not AF and you still get a :bfp:


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> I hope it's not AF and you still get a :bfp:

Sorry she showed up.:hugs: 

Can you get a script for Metformin again? That or Myo-Inositol on Amazon. Suppose to do the same without all the side effects. I'm on it now.


----------



## FTale

MARIEX3 said:


> CD 39 still no AF. This morning after using the bathroom I had some Brown spotting. Not sure if its the start of AF or not. :(

Hope it's not AF starting...FX you get a bfp!


----------



## mdscpa

One lady mentioned myo-inositol in my journal it was what her doc told her to try for women with PCOS. I'm still trying to read more about it then maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## MARIEX3

AF showed her ugly face this morning :(


----------



## FTale

MARIEX3 said:


> AF showed her ugly face this morning :(

Sorry, Hugs


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Marie. :hugs:


----------



## flou

So I did test and get a bfp but it was short lived. AF arrived acouple days later. The spotting just developed into AF so I think it was a chemical :-(


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> So I did test and get a bfp but it was short lived. AF arrived acouple days later. The spotting just developed into AF so I think it was a chemical :-(

:Cry: that is awful! I'm so sorry. Did you test again to be sure it's a true AF?


----------



## flou

I haven't tested again but I knew I was pg before I tested. My bbs were so sore and I felt so nauseous. Then those symptoms stopped and the cramps got worse. AF was full of lining and clots and now I feel normal, if you know what I mean. At least I seem to be catching easier than when we were trying for DS, I just need it to stick!


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> I haven't tested again but I knew I was pg before I tested. My bbs were so sore and I felt so nauseous. Then those symptoms stopped and the cramps got worse. AF was full of lining and clots and now I feel normal, if you know what I mean. At least I seem to be catching easier than when we were trying for DS, I just need it to stick!

I'm sorry. Gosh, its been years since I was pregnant. I only hope I'll know what it feels like before even testing.

I'm so sorry your lil bub didn't stick. Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone or baby aspirin?


----------



## flou

I haven't tried baby aspirin even though it was suggested by an FS to me. After I had 2 losses the FS said to me they wont investigate until 3 losses in a row. I remember feeling that I was trying to get pg to have another loss. What I didnt know was at this appointment I was actually pg with DS. But i do wonder if I have the possibility of a blood clotting issue. When I was 40 weeks pg with I was diagnosed with high bp and i was induced. And it was inconclusive as to whether i had pre eclampsia. My urine had no protein but i had 2 out of 3 protein markers in my blood. Apparently wonen who have blood clotting issues are more likely to suffer with pre eclampsia and high bp in pregnancy. But again this doesn't mean this is my problem. I am thinking of seeing my GP and get this loss noted and see what he has to say.


----------



## FTale

Flou: I agree with seeing your gp. And I'm sorry it felt like you were expected to continue suffering mc before they would help. I don't get that.


----------



## MARIEX3

Trying again this cycle. At this point im not going to even temp, or use OPK's I am just going to BD every other day for the whole month and if it happens it happens. Tracking is becoming very stressful..


----------



## FTale

I feel you. Its very hard to do. I do enjoy the times when I'm not worrying about temping. Well if not pregnant this cycle I'll be on a hubby ordered break. He got really worried seeing the pain I was in this time around while ovulating on Clomid. Said it was too much and wanted to take a break from it all. As much as I want to give him a lil one..I agreed. I was in so much pain from IUI and ovulating.

But anyway back to you..sorry, I hope every other day does the trick. I would start on cd10 and do two days in a row with a break day. Give the sperm a chance to build their numbers up a bit. Do you know about what cd you normally O?


----------



## flou

Hey ladies how is everyone? I think I am now 1dpo so fx for 2 weeks time! What's everyone been up to?


----------



## FTale

flou said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone? I think I am now 1dpo so fx for 2 weeks time! What's everyone been up to?

Just waiting for AF. Should be here this weekend.

FX for you!!


----------



## LilacPetal

Hi ladies :wave: So sorry to have been so quiet, I've felt so guilty about not posting! 

Flou I'm so, so sorry about your chemical :hugs: :hugs: :cry: 

Ftale I've got my fingers double crossed extra hard for you, I hope AF doesn't show! :dust:

I'm waiting for AF to show this weekend or Monday. We've been trying to try SMEP these last two cycles but totally failed to hit anywhere near fertile days. The first time we tried it DH was sick my whole fertile week and the second time DH got too stressed out about the "schedule" to "perform" :/ 
Now the plan is I'm supposed to keep quiet about my cycle and get him to BD on fertile days without telling him so.... not sure how it's going to go.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

Hi ladies! 

We are on our jorney ttc no 2. It's now been 14 months since IUD removal and we have had nothing but bad luck. Several pregnancies in a row now. Af just showed up this morning, so now I am looking forward to our appointment at the fertility expert on monday. Hopefully we will find out what is causing all this and come up with a plan to how we will get a little bean to stick.


----------



## LilacPetal

Hi DiviniumLiv! I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope your appointment on Monday brings you answers


----------



## FTale

Lilac: Good idea. I hope that method is less stressful on him. I plan to do that too but only because Im the one tired of talking about it constantly. I'm just going to do my opks and then make sure get him in the sack the day of O. I'm waiting to see an RE anyway so no need to put uneeded pressure on him. 

Divi: FX Monday provides a good start to getting answers on why you have had so many losses. :cry::hugs: Its hard, I know. Keep us posted.


----------



## flou

Good luck divi! I hope Monday is the start of some answers for you. Im sorry for your losses :hugs:

Ftale I hope the witch stay away! Fx!

Good luck lilac! We tried SMEP when ttc DS. My DH also found it stressful. As a result I never tell him where I am. I also find weirdly its less pressure on me to. Good luck. I hope catch soon!


----------



## LilacPetal

Oh ladies, I am so happy to say that somehow we did it this cycle and we got a :bfp: It's crazy how we've only managed to conceive on cycles I'm sure we've "failed!" 
I'm so incredibly grateful and hopeful that this sweet pea is healthy and stays with us for the long run <3 <3 <3 Thank you all so, so much for all your support and encouraging words :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Lilac. <3 <3 <3 Praying for you and your little pea. Glad SMEP worked it's magic.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

Congrats Lilac!


I'm not at all happy with how the appointment went yesterday, with the fertility clinic. First of all she told me that they don't deal with "misscarriages", that is apparently another clinic's job. I told her that I was very clear about my problem when I contacted them a few months ago, so the nurse should have told me that then. Anyway, she did an ultrasound to check on my uterus and ovaries - it all looked ok, no polyps or anything. Did some bloodwork and one of the tubes will be sent for chromosome analysis. I'm glad about the ultrasound and the bloodwork, but not how she treated me. I have never felt so belittled in my entire life. She didn't think that many chemicals was unnormal and that next time I shouldn't call just because I got positives that only lasted a few days. She continued to tell me that if the bloodwork didn't show anything, we would have to continue ttc without any help. "You are both young and have time, there will be a pregnancy sooner or later" (I'm almost 30 and my husband 33).

I'm gonna contact a private clinic when I am feeling better (got the stomach flu, fortunately manage not to throw up). It's a bit expensive, but at least we have a chance of getting some help..


----------



## FTale

Lilac: CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: HH9!!


Divi: What a pile of crap. I can't stand ppl like that. She needs to get into a different field where her attitude and lack of fertility knowledge doesn't matter. Yes, please go to a private doctor and spend the money with ppl trained to listen. I'm so sorry you have to but it will be better than what that lady was offerin'. :hugs:


----------



## LilacPetal

Divi I'm sorry your appointment went so poorly :( :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Lilac: How are you feeling? What did you do differently this cycle? I know before it was so hard to get a good bd time in. When do you have appts? :)


----------



## LilacPetal

I'm not feeling too bad yet, which I'm thankful for but of course symptoms are always reassuring! Mostly it's fatigue, food aversions and insomnia :)
So this cycle we were trying SMEP but instead we ended up BD on CD 8, 10, 12, 13, and kind of on CD 14 (DH got a cramp and only partially finished? lol). I O'd CD 15 (which is late for me). We didn't BD again until CD 19, so I don't think that one was helpful. 
Strangely, I think having alcohol helps me conceive... I'm not really a drinker, I don't care for the taste usually, but I think it really helps me to relax around ovulation. I don't know for sure but that seems to be kind of a pattern :/

I also was slacking off of my "diet" and I wasn't feeling great so I recommited to eating gluten free this cycle and I feel much better!

Just a side note, I *think* I had some implantation pain at 5dpo.

How long of a break are you taking Ftale??


----------



## LilacPetal

Oh! And my first appointment is supposed to be on April 17th (7+6) but I also just got scheduled for an US on April 10th (6+6) I think because my doubling time on my HCG was 36hrs this week... I'm not sure how to feel about it. It's always nice to check on the baby but I'm not sure this one is necessary :/


----------



## FTale

Lilac: 36 hours is a good time for beta to double. Not sure why the double scan. But still early so bean should be ok to take an extra scan. Either way :happydance: FX for some good scans.

haha..alcohol..heheh I guess it did the trick. And I did giggle about your hubby getting a cramp..sorry :haha: It was just the horrible mental imagine I got..hahah sorry getting it again. Usually mine gets a leg cramp out of no where without bding. I hope it went away fast :winkwink:

As far as I can tell we can't do it on our own. Praying and going about it naturally until we see a specialist in May. Not as urgent as it has been in the past. I'm tuckered out and mostly quizzical at if its even possible.

I actually loathe the thought of even looking at an hpt...of my own of course. I'll eye google anyone else's in a heart beat. :blush:

Oh, and good go on going gluten free. It really does help the tummy.:hugs:


----------



## flou

Congratulations Lilac! I hope you have lovely sticky little bean. 

Divi I am sorry the appointment didn't go well. When we were under the FS when trying for DS our problem wasnt necessarily getting pg it was staying pg. But our fs was really supportive. Sent us for a bunch of run of the mill fertility tests, which all came back fine, and was sorry that he couldn't do more. He said that if I had another mc then he would refer me to a different unit. Even if there isn't a lot they can do for you they should still be supportive. And a loss at any stage of pg is a loss. Hope you get the help you need and fx you get a sticky bean soon!

Ftale good luck for May! I hope it goes well for you and you get some answers.

Afm af is due tuesday. Ive got really sore boobs and feeling tired but I have been putting in a lot of hours at work recently. Thursday last week would of been my due date from the loss I had in July so that was tough. But I just hope I get a sticky little one soon. I really want DS to have a little brother or sister.


----------



## FTale

Flou: Thank you for the well wishes. May seems so far away but plenty of time to heal too.

I'm sorry you had a rough one last week. Praying AF stays away Tuesday and you get a BFP:hugs:


----------



## DiviniumLiv

Thanks everyone. Don't really know what's up with my body this cycle, but it took more than a week for my temp to go down to pre ov levels. :huh: Normally it drops same day as af shows up and then goes down a bit more. I'm currently on cd 11 and it only dropped down yesterday. Well, I can only hope that this time different means something good. :)


----------



## FTale

Div: I always look for some thing different so I agree!! FX you get a clear O shift soon


----------



## flou

AF arrived on time so on to the next month. DS turned 3 on Tuesday and I am busy preparing for a party for him on Saturday. Just close friends and family. Keeps my mind of ttc anyway!

Divi good luck this cycle. Fx the difference means something positive.


----------



## FTale

Flou: I hope the party was a success. And a knocked out birthday boy at bedtime is proof enough. :thumbup:

How is everyone doing? 

I'm doing my usual. Just about mid tww. Its funny how you want it to go fast but when testing time gets here you want it to slow down so you can have more time..lol I usually get like that when I see bfns and I think its till early but then early turns into 13dpo and I should stop squinting at tests but I don't. :shrug:


----------



## DiviniumLiv

I am approx 3 dpo today, but it seems to be a slow rise of bbt. So far not much symptoms, the only thing I feel as if my uterus is "heavy" or something like that. Am still feeling really frisky, which isn't like me. But I guess my body just have "spring feelings". Love that it's getting warmer and I really like the warmth of the sun. :wohoo:


----------



## FTale

Div: LOL...frisky and spring go together.
Don't worry about the slow rise. Normally my bbt doesn't really get going till after 3dpo.

Are you using any meds to ovulate? I'm not this cycle? Normally I don't have a very good rise without Clomid. So far so good though. FX


----------



## mdscpa

Divi - I too am having a slow rise which of course I myself don't want to see. But still lots of pregnant charts have the same pattern so no worries. About your chart, I think you're only 2 dpo today and you'll have your CH tomorrow. FX this cycle brings you a Christmas baby.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> Divi - I too am having a slow rise which of course I myself don't want to see. But still lots of pregnant charts have the same pattern so no worries. About your chart, I think you're only 2 dpo today and you'll have your CH tomorrow. FX this cycle brings you a Christmas baby.

Your bbt is looking really good. I don't see the slow rise but I'm not use to any patterns you might be use to seeing.

How are you feeling? :)


----------



## mdscpa

I'm thinking FF is wrong and I o'ed Saturday (2dpo) so I may only be 5dpo today which makes our chances low. My usual pattern on the first TWW is always good with higher temp rise each day by more than .10 degree F. and not less than that. I've no complains with having a slow rise better than seeing dips but I'm hoping it continues and go over 98.40 for me to be optimistic. 

I'm feeling ok despite feeling like my blood pressure is getting high for the past two days and getting bouts of backache. Boobs hurt so bad not even letting DS and DH touch them :blush:


How are you? Are you taking progesterone this time? Your chart looks promising. FX it stays that way and you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

FTale: Haha, yeah I guess it does.

No, I'm not using any meds to ovulate. My period is regular and I haven't have any problems with ovulating before.


mcdspa - Thanks. I guess we'll just have to wait and see when FF gives me crosshairs. Still rising slow and no CH yet. But my bbt this month has been kind of weird so..


----------



## mdscpa

FX you get a rise tomorrow and FF finally gives you CH.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> FX you get a rise tomorrow and FF finally gives you CH.

How are you feeling?


----------



## FTale

Div: Was just checking out some of your previous cycles and this one is different for sure. Your temps haven't taken an 'obvious' shift to indicate O. Are you under alot of stress or anything? I know stress can delay it a bit.

If you know you have already O'd (O pains), then you are just having a slow rise.

Hope it jumps up there soon. I'd keep bding though just incase. :winkwink:


----------



## flou

Good luck to all of you in the tww! I hope there is some bfps soon!

DS' birthday party was a success and he loved his gruffalo chocolate fudge cake. DS said he wanted it but even though I can make a decent sponge, constructing into a gruffalo would be too difficult. So I brought a gruffalo cake topper from amazon and stuck it on the chocolate fudge cake I made. DS loved it, so I was happy.

I think my body is gearing up to ovulate and then I will be in the tww. Should ovulate either Monday or Tuesday. Hope to catch the egg!


----------



## FTale

Thank you flou!!

You are awesome for even trying. I never do. He's one lucky little guy.

What opks will you be using or are you already using them?


----------



## flou

I don't really use opks. I have in the past when ttc DS but I found it too much pressure. I can tell my body is getting ready because I start getting watery cm and O pain on my right hand side. I get this for much of my fertile window. I also track my cycle on flo. So we just make sure bd every other day at this time and hope for the best.


----------



## FTale

Flou: Good. You are in tune with your body. I could stand not to waste money as well. But I have gotten so addicted to seeing the lines.:blush:

I think it is more calming though.


You know I'm 7dpo today and my body has gone quiet. I've been ick all week now I'm looking around all:shrug: lol

Meh, ill take it, as Friday deserves a well me to go shopping.

How are you doing?

Lilac?? You doing ok?:hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

FTale said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> FX you get a rise tomorrow and FF finally gives you CH.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...


I think I'm going to get sick. Woke up nauseous and my back hurts. Had to ask DH to give me some massage. FX i didn't just catch a bug or something. Or it could just be due to hormones.


----------



## FTale

Mdscpa: I bet its hormones. Looking at your chart seems as though you are at your peak. Lets hope your sickness is due to a baby growing. 
Do you feel hot after ovulating? Or any chills?


----------



## mdscpa

I hope there's really a baby in there. After O, i do feel hot and get chills but not with anov cycles. So those two symptoms are kind of normal to me. I don't feel really hot this cycle (not so very high temps as well) which makes me think there's not enough progesterone in my body again. Just a few more days and we'll know.

BTW, your chart really looks amazing. FX it stays that way.


----------



## FTale

Your temps are high! They look as high as mine. I'm over the moon because my body is doing it without Clomid/Progesterone (super shocked still).

I was curious about my progesterone levels as well. I took progest test strips off of amazon. I was so confused by them but the company said my tests looked positive for ovulation. Sooooo, with our temps being the same, I'm guessing we ovulated over 10.

A few more days and we'll get to see what's what.

For once my tests aren't burning a whole in my pocket. I don't want a bfn to still the hope I have away right now from my temps :haha: I did test yesterday but that was for fun...7dpo fun :blush:

FX our temps stay up!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm like .10 lower than yours considering our coverline. FX we really had a healthy O. Like you, I'd rather wait it out than see a BFN early on that I know will destroy all the hope I have. Not saying I'm not tempted to test but my fear of seeing a bfn is getting in my nerves.

I really hope our temps stay high and up this last week of TWW. When will you test again? My sickness is like my symptoms when taking clomid. I O with it but have a very bad side effects. 

I need to stop staring at my chart every second wondering what my temp will be tomorrow and the next. :wacko: It's driving me insane.


----------



## FTale

I will test on Monday if my temps are still high. I feel so awful sitting hear waiting for them to drop. It's all I know:shrug:
If it drops tomorrow, then I will know there is no need to test at all.:cry:
Clomid can make you sick alright. If you are feeling wiggy without it that's a big indicator your hormones are rising.
Seems like this part of the cycle takes forever to get to. Now I want time to slow down :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on your test on Monday. FX it's BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!


AFM - I might test the earliest on the 12th (12dpo my guess and 14dpo as per FF) provided I reach that point with still high temp and no AF. As much as I hate waiting, I too want it to slow down as I'm getting so nervous/anxious. My fear level increases during the last week every cycle and I hate that I can't do anything but wait. It's also the time that my temps start dropping.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

FTale: No, I'm not more stressed this month than I have been before. So I guess there is other reasons for my bbt to act like this.

I am pretty sure when I ovulated, since I always feel it pretty well. Always have a lot of ovulation pain that ends a day or two after my temp rise. I got crosshairs yesterday btw. :)

The heavy feeling in my uterus has been replaced with more of a dull cramp. Can hardly eat anything without getting heartburn.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa: You said it. I'm a ball of nerves with you. 

Div: Your temps are climbing. I hear women talk about a heavy feeling uterus before bfp. I don't know what that feels like but I hope it means bfp for you as well. I'm so out of it this morning I feel like I told you that already :haha:

Did FF give you a triphastic message yet?


----------



## flou

Good luck ftale and mdscpa with testing. I hope its bfps for the both of you. 

Divi symptoms seem good. Fx you've got a little bean in there!


----------



## DiviniumLiv

_FTale:_ I hope you're wrong about the feeling that you're out. Your chart looks good. :)

No, FF doesn't count it as triphasic just yet.


_flou: _Thanks. :) I sure hope it's a sticky bean.


----------



## mdscpa

Temp drop today. Expecting her tomorrow. :cry: I don't think I can continue TTC I have to come to terms that we'll only have one child.


----------



## FTale

mdscap: :hugs: I don't know the future but I think excepting that it may be your future or even for myself is the first step to letting go of all the pent up stress/sadness. I don't remember if you or your hubby had tests done or not. But if you haven't don't give up till you have truly tried everything. Life doesn't always work out the way we have prepainted it in our heads to be. Somethings are worth the extra struggle and bending a little. :hugs:
FX for you in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## mdscpa

We've seen a specialist before and I was diagnosed with PCOS and DH doesn't have a problem. I've been on clomid route for few cycles with no luck 2 months after my last clomid cycle was when we conceived DS. It was a miracle as we already gave up and started talking about IVF. Not really sure now if I'm open to taking clomid again just to help me ovulate. It's just heartbreaking each cycle. Of course, NTNP won't do us any better than TTC so we might just continue I just need some time to be sad right now and vent. My apologies if you read all that.


----------



## FTale

:cry: Me too mdscpa. I don't ovulate really well without Clomid and hubby's sperm is great. Its my eggs that won't cooperate. I still have one more test to do and after reading your post...I'm going to do it (had decided not to because of the money). Some times we just need a lil help. I'm going to do the test and if all the results come back normal, (including bloodtests) I will try IUI and then IVF (find the money some where) And if that doesn't work, I'll live life while paying off the bills but no more stressing about having another child when the one I've got is pretty darn cute. :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## flou

:hugs: mdscpa. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. And don't worry about the venting. Everyone needs to do it from time to time. And thats the great thing about coming on forums like this is you can vent and express how you truly feel and all of us understand and sympathise with how you feel. I have definitely had my moments of thinking that its not going to happen and maybe I should accept DS being an only child even though I am desperate for more. Personally at the moment I am happy to keep trying but I am not sure how long in reality I want to try. I am also petrified of being pg again, even though I hope for it. Its a crazy and stressful journey!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks *Flou*. :hugs: 

*Ftale* - FX yesteday's temp was ID and temp starts picking up again. When will you test again?


*AFM*, another drop and it's below CL expecting her today so I'm on the lookout. If not, maybe tomorrow as FF predicted.


----------



## FTale

Hey, I think today was the last day of testing for me. I have no idea why it was high this morning.

I have all my pms syptoms and a bfn Osom on 11dpo so I know I 'm out.

See you on the May board my board. There is a HUGE chance I won't even try this cycle because we will be literally on the road as I ovulate...LOL.. May through July will be be doing some thing with the doctor. If she wants to do IVF then it will won't be until I lose 40lbs and that will take a while. Or she may want to try IUI with injectables. Either way, I'm with you on this journey.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

My temp keeps rising and I have started to have all sorts of symptoms. Still dull pelvic ache, have a sore back and my hips are aching, yucky taste in my mouth and really tired! But nothing clear on my tests yet. Think I'll test another brand, since I read that One Step can take some time before showing despite it beeing a sensitive test.


----------



## mdscpa

*Div* - sorry about the bfn maybe it's just too early for that brand to pick it up. FX you get a line from today. Temps looking great.


*Ftale* - Sorry you're feeling you're out already :hugs: Like you, not really sure if we're going to try like try try this cycle as well. FX you get your :bfp: before seeing your doc for IVF/IUI.


*AFM* - she did arrive yesterday so I was right about my LP being 11dpo. Now, to figure out my O symptoms just us to time BD appropriately. Gonna take forever again to O. :(


----------



## FTale

FX for a bfp, your temps look super!!


:hugs: Mdscpa..I love your post. I hope we do too. I won't be able to take anymore meds though while I wait. It will be a true miracle indeed. And I hope your body Os sooner rather than later this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

I hope we do O soon. FF is so confused with my cycle, so do I. For the last 3 cycles I O'ed CD13, CD41 then CD34, go figure where my fertile stats are now. :wacko: But i'm glad I'm O'ing and not having anov cycle after each ovulatory one's as I thought was my normal since starting TTC#2. Gonna be more tricky this time.




Div - sorry for the bfn hope that chart really brings you :bfp: soon.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FTale

mdscpa: Have you tried fertiliaid or Conception fertility vitamins? I triec the Conception ones this cycle for a lil bit but stopped because my tummy was feeling weird but look at my temps this cycle??? They look good and my ovulation wasn't as painful. I'm tempted to start them again and see if it was just something I ate that day. Normally my temps only look that good when I'm on Clomid.

I hope this cycle is no O cycle for you. Forgive me if I already asked this but do you take anything at all besides vitamins?


----------



## mdscpa

With DS, i tried fertilaid for 2 mos before i went back to clomid then back with fertilaid again the month we conceived him. This time, we tried fertilaid for 2 mos (1 ovulatory and 1 anov) bfn. So not taking anything at the moment but checking out if we can give PH pro (fairhaven product as well) a try or just see a specialist again. It will be clomid for sure and I hate it due to bad side effects but I always release 2 eggs with it just not conceiving.


----------



## FTale

mdscpa said:


> With DS, i tried fertilaid for 2 mos before i went back to clomid then back with fertilaid again the month we conceived him. This time, we tried fertilaid for 2 mos (1 ovulatory and 1 anov) bfn. So not taking anything at the moment but checking out if we can give PH pro (fairhaven product as well) a try or just see a specialist again. It will be clomid for sure and I hate it due to bad side effects but I always release 2 eggs with it just not conceiving.

Same here, I release so many eggs with Clomid but never conceive. I have not gotten pregnant since 2009 (on my own). 

I wonder what it is. Have you ever had any tests done on your ovaries like AMH? I think I have to do a repeat one on Monday. I'm nervous 3.94 I think was my last one at 39, I'm 41 now. 

I think you will get pregnant soon. You charts look like you O good. Could just be a matter of the eggie having trouble implanting. How soon can you get to see a spec?


----------



## mdscpa

2009 was too long and I'm sorry you had to go that long. :hugs: Hope you get your baby#2 soon. Praying for you hun.


I've never done any tests since DS' birth but before it was all normal just not ovulating (weak O) sometimes. My thought exactly about implantation. I'm thinking my lining isn't good because during my clomid cycles they always see that my lining isn't that thick so they put me on progesterone just to help with it. But I wasn't taking progesterone with DS so maybe everything is normal?


----------



## FTale

Our bodies change with every pregnancy. Delivering my daughter was rough on my cervix. Plus having the cerclage in prior didn't help either. I've only had one issue with anyone getting into it though and that was the stupid doc who tried to do my last iui. It was ridiculous. Anyway (trying to not think of that time .lol)

I'm thinking its the lining too though. My has always seemed too thin or too thick and vary rarely just right. My cycles are not really heavy either. Only 3 1/2 days with spotting at the end. I usually tell FF more days so it doesn't mess up my crosshairs or AF start date..LOL..

Waiting for cd1 before I start my vitamins again. I've been lazy last couple of days.


----------



## flou

I think I am now 1dpo and its just the waiting game. I hope we some bfps all round soon!


----------



## DiviniumLiv

14 dpo today (or possibly 12 dpo) and I am out for sure. No progress on the tests at all in 48h, so now I know I'm out.. Guess af will show up any day now.


----------



## FTale

:cry:sorry div:hugs:
What do you have planned? Tests?


----------



## DiviniumLiv

FTale - I have absolutely no idea.. I'm thinking of talking to a private clinic since the doctor I saw at the fertility clinic treated me badly. She questioned me for even beeing there and thought I was silly and that chemicals where completely normal. A few maybe, but not over 10 chemicals in 15 months! I have had my uterus checked on cd 3 and it looked fine, as well as my ovaries. Haven't had my progesterone checked yet though.


----------



## FTale

DiviniumLiv said:


> FTale - I have absolutely no idea.. I'm thinking of talking to a private clinic since the doctor I saw at the fertility clinic treated me badly. She questioned me for even beeing there and thought I was silly and that chemicals where completely normal. A few maybe, but not over 10 chemicals in 15 months! I have had my uterus checked on cd 3 and it looked fine, as well as my ovaries. Haven't had my progesterone checked yet though.

That's right. I still want to shake that lady.

THAT many chemicals is not normal. Sounds like hormone/implantation matters. I would get my bloods checks. I did today..ouch feel dizzy after they took over 10 vials from me. I ate lunch like a champ though.

Please get checked out. You could be holding your rainbow baby by now since you can clearly get preggers. Its just matter of getting the lil bean to stick. I'm so curious as to what is up for you. So very sad.

Keep us posted on how/what you are doing :hugs:


----------



## DiviniumLiv

FTale - I will definitely keep updating you guys on how it's going. Got a prettty quick response from the private clinic and I'm thinking of making an appointment there, even though it costs like 100$ (900 sek). But if it could get to the bottom of what's wrong, it will be worth it in the end.

It took some time ttc our son too. We did some fertility tests after about a year - all my tests were good, but my husband had lower motility % on his little swimmers (but on the other hand had tripple the amount!). They did a check of my tubes and uterus with a saline solution and even though they couldn't see any blockage, I got a bfp 2 weeks after that! Took 17 months in total and not a single chemical pregnancy at all.

The only thing I know has changed for me since then, is that I got diagnosed with fibromyalgia in october last year. Not saying it has anything to do with all my chemicals though.


----------



## FTale

It may have, Div. Fibro. is no laughing matter. Its so debilitating. Its like a ghost that kicks your butt but no one can see it. My best friend has it and its suspected that I do as well. My worst is being fatigued. Especially if I eat anything that is not a whole food like fruits or veggies.

I don't know how its tied in but has to be.

Well, hopefully after my saline flush Thursday I can finally conceive. My HSG didn't help at all..:haha:

FX you can achieve:hugs: #2 soon.


----------



## flou

Divi I hope you get some answers soon.

Ftale I hope the saline flush went well. Fx for a bfp soon.

Afm not much to report. Half way through tww and haven't really noticed any symptoms. Maybe thats a positive thing, who knows!


----------



## FTale

Hi :) I've been on vacation for a wedding.

My saline went really well. Nothing amiss in there beside some tiny fibroids we've been keeping track of for a few years now. Blood test all came back good except for my cd 3 FSH/LH ratio. Not 1 to 1 or 2 to 1 indicating pcos. Its because my E2 was higher than it should be which could be making my FSH seem lower than it actually is. The good thing is my AMH is very good. Even improved from the first time I did it.

I won't know for sure what is going on till half way into to May when I meet with actual RE.

Meanwhile, I'm in the tww.....waiting..lol

How is everyone doing? I know it gets pretty quite in here.:hugs:


----------



## DiviniumLiv

Well, not much is happening here. Only 5 dpo atm with no symptoms besides very light dull ache. My temp isn't as high as I would expect it to be by now. Planning on checking my progesterone on tuesday.


----------



## FTale

DiviniumLiv said:


> Well, not much is happening here. Only 5 dpo atm with no symptoms besides very light dull ache. My temp isn't as high as I would expect it to be by now. Planning on checking my progesterone on tuesday.

same here, 6dpo and my temp barely reached its normal temp after O at 5dpo. I did my progesterone test already that showed I did ovulate but it wasn't a strong one but did happen at least.

Gosh, lets hope we made a baby this cycle.

Thank you for posting. :hugs:


----------



## flou

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been posted in a while. I just got a bit too stressed out about ttc. Work has been very busy. Being a teacher and the upcoming exam season is not a good mix and then the fact I'm not pg was getting me down. Im feeling better about it now than I was. Its like I can cope so long thinking it will happen at some point soon, trying to be relaxed about it all. And then suddenly it all just gets to me and I feel so depressed and stressed out by the whole experience of ttc. And I don't think stress at work is helping! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Babybum35

Hi everyone
Like flou I'm loosing hope and just not super interested in hearing about bfps. My dd is 2.5 and we just finished potty training so I at least won't have 2 in diapers but I'm getting older and my time that I want to spend ttc will be at an end in about a year from now. We've been ttc or I guess ntnp for s year already but the most of that time I had super light and short periods so I was told my lining wasn't thick enough to support a new pregnancy but the last couple cyles seem to be normal so maybe that will help. I'm also about 30 pounds heavier now than I was when ttc my dd so I know it will be an uphill battle. I hope there's good news soon for everyone but please understand if I don't comment alot. I wish everyone well


----------



## FTale

I'm giving it one last shot with IUI some time this summer. I won't know until Thursday what is going to happen.

I understand the woes of infertility. At 41 and with a 7 year old dd that needs me...and bills to pay, not much money for all the treatments I really need..money or time..I am happy. And if we do not get pregnant this summer we are calling it and enjoying life. It will be a step by step process but today we decided its the best for us.


----------



## DiviniumLiv

13 dpo today and so far I've only gotten squinters since like 9 dpo. Today I got my darkest, but still *really* faint. Don't think this is a sticky bean either.. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







2018-05-13 06.56.40L.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









2018-05-13 06.53.53.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









2018-05-13 06.56.20L.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babybum35

Hi all

I think I got a bfp this am... not due till monday and its a squinter, but what do you think??? Its pretty noticeable in person but is faint so it doesnt transfer well onto a picture.....
Any input is appreciated :thumbup::wacko::flower:
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flou

I think I can see it babybum. I hope its a sticky bean for you!

Divi are your lines any darker? Hope its a sticky bean for you too!


----------



## sarah34

Hi, 

Can I join please?

Bit about me: 
I have always had irregular periods but managed to conceive #1 fairly quickly back in 2013. Since I had him I didn't go back onto hormonal contraception and instead had the copper coil - still irregular periods. I haven't had AF now since Dec so saw a gynaecologist today who officially diagnosed me with PCOS (saw cysts at ultrasound last year) and prescribed me norethisterone to kick start a period. Hubby also had a semen analysis this week which we thought would be fine but came back normal in every parameter except morphology which was 100% abnormal. 

We will be referred to a fertility clinic but wondered if anyone could give me some info either regarding the semen analysis, norethisterone or PCOS??


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry about that Sarah. A lot of things can affect a man's swimmers it could be due to diet, wearing tight clothes, hot tubs etc. Or it could just be due to a bad sample where your DH may have hold his swimmers for more than 5 days before it was taken. Many doctors would recommend IVF or IUI but I there are meds out there that he can try. I read about Proxeed, fertility blend for men and clomid.


----------



## sarah34

mdscpa said:


> So sorry about that Sarah. A lot of things can affect a man's swimmers it could be due to diet, wearing tight clothes, hot tubs etc. Or it could just be due to a bad sample where your DH may have hold his swimmers for more than 5 days before it was taken. Many doctors would recommend IVF or IUI but I there are meds out there that he can try. I read about Proxeed, fertility blend for men and clomid.

Thank you, funny you should say that... it had been 6 days he held it for. The hospital said it had to be more than 2 but less that 7. Have you heard something different?

I am trying not to get my hopes up but I am hoping the repeat test comes back with better results! 

We would not qualify for IVF on the NHS as we already have a child, we would have to seriously think about whether we would want to wipe out our savings to pay privately.


----------

